# Empire on Fox



## Sassys

Empire is an upcoming musical drama television series about a music empire. The hip-hop family drama project from Lee Daniels and Danny Strong stars Terrence Howard, Taraji P. Henson and Gabourey Sidibe. The show is scheduled to premiere on Wednesday January 7, 2015, at 9:00 P.M. ET.

Lucious Lyon (Terrence Howard) is the king of hip-hop. An immensely talented artist, the CEO of Empire Entertainment and a former street thug, his reign has been unchallenged for years. But all that changes, when he learns he has a disease that is going to render him crippled and incapacitated in a matter of three years. The clock is ticking, and he must groom one of his three sons to takeover his crowning achievement, without destroying his already fractured family.

Lucious' favorite is his youngest son, Hakeem (Bryshere Gray), a gifted musician and a spoiled playboy who values fame over hardwork. The middle son, Jamal (Jussie Smollett), is a sensitive soul and musical prodigy who, unlike Hakeem, shies away from the spotlight. Jamal also happens to be gay, which infuriates and embarasses his father. Andre (Trai Byers), the eldest son, is CFO of Empire Entertainment. Wharton-educated with a brilliant business mind, Andre lacks the charisma that Lucious believes is crucial to running the company. But in this quest for power, Andre is assisted by his manipulative and like-minded wife, Rhonda (Kaitlin Doubleday).

As Lucious prompts his sons to vie for the empire, his plans are thrown into choas when his ex-wife, Cookie (Taraji P. Henson), mysteriously emerges seven years early from prison, where she's been for almost two decades. Brash and fearless, she sees herself as the sacrifical lamb who built an empire with Lucious and then took the fall for running the drugs that financed Lucious' early career.

For now, Lucious remains firmly in control of Empire Entertainment. He is attended to by his hard-working assistant, Becky (Gabourey Sidibe), and relies on longtime friend and Chairman of the Board Vernon Turner (Malik Yoba) for advice and support. He relies on a whole more from Anika Gibbons (Grace Gealey), the head of A&R for Empire and his current girlfriend.

As the Lyons slug it out, an emotional chess game begins that will either cause the family's destruction or redemption. Lives and loves will be lost as the complicated family will come together and fall apart over the elusive throne, all set to an original soundtrack written and produced by Timbaland.


----------



## Sassys

Starts Wednesday


----------



## taniherd

My dvr is set.  Looking forward to watching this show.  
I'm a huge fan of both Terrance Howard & Taraji P Hensen.


----------



## MarvelGirl

taniherd said:


> my dvr is set.  Looking forward to watching this show.
> I'm a huge fan of both terrance howard & taraji p hensen.



+1!!


----------



## CornishMon

Holy smokes almost forgot about this!  I will be front and center!


----------



## Ladybug09

I'm gonna check it out.


----------



## Ladybug09

Just started, and I really like it so far.


----------



## kcf68

It looks good so far!


----------



## Ladybug09

Fantastic casting for this show!

ETA:
Excellent! This was a great pilot, and I will be watching in the future. Got it set up on the DVR.


----------



## robbins65

I loved it!  Love Terrance Howard!  Looking forward to this every week


----------



## Sassys

I liked it, but that could change.


----------



## MahoganyQT

It was awesome!


----------



## Sinarta

I liked it. Will continue to watch.


----------



## MarvelGirl

I just watched and really enjoyed it too! Love the cast and the acting by the two leads, Taraji and Terrence, is excellent. Already had it set up on my DVR but will definitely be watching it now too.


----------



## elliew

Was that a Balenciaga City clutch that Cookie Lyon was carrying in the last third of the show? I normally don't love those but she rocked it. She looked amazing throughout!


----------



## tamshac77

MahoganyQT said:


> It was awesome!




It was! I can't wait til next week.


----------



## bag-princess

i can't wait to see this!!!   missed it last night so will watch the premiere onDemand this morning.  i LOVE terrance howard & taraji p hensen!!!!!  i know they are going to do as they always do - the BEST!


----------



## CornishMon

This is a must watch!


----------



## taniherd

I enjoyed it.  I liked the music also.  Good to see Malik Yoba again.  Haven't seen him in anything in awhile.


----------



## CornishMon

taniherd said:


> I enjoyed it.  I liked the music also.  Good to see Malik Yoba again.  Haven't seen him in anything in awhile.




Right!  Malik has been MIA for awhile!  Loved the music also!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I loved it.


----------



## beantownSugar

Really enjoyed it!

I love shows with more people of color in the cast  I try to tune into all of them.


----------



## GTOFan

Loved the show last night!


----------



## bag-princess

*'Empire' is Fox's highest-rated new show in years*


After struggling in the ratings this fall, Fox just received some very welcome news: Wednesday nights hip-hop drama _Empire_ has opened strong.
Blessed with an _American Idol_ lead-in  yet also improving upon it  _Empire_ premiered  to 9.8 million viewers and a 3.7 rating among adults 18-49. Thats  Foxs highest-rated series debut in three years (since 2012s _Touch_). _Empire_ ranks as the top-rated show in the demo, beating ABCs _Modern Family_ head-to-head, and grew from its _Idol_ lead-in by 19 percent. _Empire_ outperformed Foxs heavily hyped _Gotham_ premiere this fall, and managed to retain its rating throughout its hour  another good sign (heres our review). 


http://insidetv.ew.com/2015/01/08/e...0774&cmpid=social_gen_Empir_20150108_38467087


----------



## Ladybug09

MarvelGirl said:


> I just watched and really enjoyed it too! Love the cast and the acting by the two leads, Taraji and Terrence, is excellent. Already had it set up on my DVR but will definitely be watching it now too.



TJH was on Wendy today, and she said she was the one who thought Terrance would be stellar for the role and she wasn't doing the show without him. Supposedly, they had another person interviewed and in mind for the role.



taniherd said:


> I enjoyed it. I liked the music also. Good to see Malik Yoba again. Haven't seen him in anything in awhile.



Hhaha, My Mom was excited to see Malik also....I see he's found the miracle of Chapstick now.! LOL



CornishMon said:


> Right! Malik has been MIA for awhile! Loved the music also!


Music....it said Timbaland is the musical director for this show.


I love the scene when she beat down the youngest son for disrespect!


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> TJH was on Wendy today, *and she said she was the one who thought Terrance would be stellar for the role and she wasn't doing the show without him. Supposedly, they had another person interviewed and in mind for the role.*
> 
> 
> 
> Hhaha, My Mom was excited to see Malik also....I see he's found the miracle of Chapstick now.! LOL
> 
> 
> Music....it said Timbaland is the musical director for this show.
> 
> 
> I love the scene when she beat down the youngest son for disrespect!








she has said that repeatedly in interviews!!!   THANK GOODNESS they listened!!


----------



## taniherd

Ladybug09 said:


> TJH was on Wendy today, and she said she was the one who thought Terrance would be stellar for the role and she wasn't doing the show without him. Supposedly, they had another person interviewed and in mind for the role.
> 
> 
> 
> Hhaha, My Mom was excited to see Malik also....*I see he's found the miracle of Chapstick now.! LOL*
> 
> 
> *Music....it said Timbaland is the musical director for this show.*
> 
> 
> *I love the scene when she beat down the youngest son for disrespect!*



Girl!    Thank you for saying what I was thinking when I first saw his face on the screen.  

Yep and that's why I like the music.  I'm a fan.  

Yes me too!  His attitude and words towards her made me cringe.  He deserved that beat down.  Ha!


----------



## natcolb65

I loved it. Can't wait til next week!!


----------



## kcf68

I think that man would get a beat down if he put my child in the trash!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Ladybug09 said:


> TJH was on Wendy today, and she said she was the one who thought Terrance would be stellar for the role and she wasn't doing the show without him. Supposedly, they had another person interviewed and in mind for the role.
> 
> I love the scene when she beat down the youngest son for disrespect!



Yeah, Taraji knew what was up. For this role, he is perfect. I believe it is very similar to the roles they both played in another film - where they won the oscar for the song. I don't recall the name. So, she knew the chemistry was going to be on and poppin. Ha! I wonder who the other person was that they had in mind for the role? 

I also loved (but was also a bit shocked) by the scene with the broom. I don't condone doing that to children but he kinda deserved it for calling his Mom that name. Bet he won't do it again...


----------



## mama13drama99

Sassys said:


> I liked it, but that could change.




Definitely!  On a scale of 1-10, I'd give it 7.  But I am giving it two more episodes before I make a solid determination about what I rank it and if I'll be a regular watching fan.

I think I was mostly shocked by a lot of the content, because it's on Fox.  It's one thing for them to allow all kinds of stuff to air when it's a mixed or a "mostly other" cast.  I can say that, although I don't know the ins and outs of the entertainment business, I suspect that the content is hugely realistic just based off of what we've seen and heard about down through the years.  The scene with Cookie beating the boy with the broom was on point, meaning that actually would have (and probably does happen) IRL.  Not looking to start a debate (feel free to reply, but my mind won't be changed in this), I do condone physical discipline, not abuse.  (S/N: When I teacher, when parents came to the school and wanted hit/pop/smack their kid, I would escort them away from my classroom and stay near by.  And all school/district staff are mandated reports, so I am aware that I could have gotten into trouble, even lost my job, but that didn't sway me.  When you work in an inner city school and you have some kids who are off the chain it kind of changes your perspective on a few things.  Now, to be fair, it didn't happen much, because I had pretty good classroom management strategies in place.  But I remember other staff, such as the PE teacher, calling parents and they would come to the school but arrive by the time my students were back with me). Okay, back to the topic, I was dismayed by the father putting the son in the trash can.  And I was taken aback by the show dealing with homosexuality to begin with.  But it's real.  Has been and always will be.  The show, even with all of the hype, still caught me by surprise.  The way the content is presented seemed to be like that of stuff on cable networks.  I'm glad it's not though cause I don't have those channels.  

Not liking that oldest son and his wife either!  Leaving that there so I don't offend any further.

I heard and see that a lot of familiar faces will be  guest throughout the season.  That's going to be nice.  Our community of actors and actresses need the work, better yet they deserve it as they have the talent.


Okay, the end of my .08 cents!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## New-New

I thought the show was cute. I saw several shades of my mother's side of the family in Cookie. She's my fave. I kinda want the show to be messier. I feel like my love of reality TV and shondaland has raised my expectations on messiness in TV content.


----------



## Ladybug09

Mmmmeh, I may be one of the first to drop off. 

Lottttttssssssss of negativity.

-Did not like the  the level of disrespect toward a sitting president and of allllll the channels for it to be on, Fox Network, they should have just left this all alone.

-The gay son, He's gay! We get it! Tired of the storyline already...not into it.

-Now is Azmarie a boy, just playing a boy? Not my thing and I don't like confusion like that in my shows.


----------



## kcf68

Ha ha Fake Rihanna!   Her name was similar too!


----------



## StylishMD

MarvelGirl said:


> Yeah, Taraji knew what was up. For this role, he is perfect. I believe it is very similar to the roles they both played in another film - where they won the oscar for the song. I don't recall the name. So, she knew the chemistry was going to be on and poppin. Ha! I wonder who the other person was that they had in mind for the role?
> 
> I also loved (but was also a bit shocked) by the scene with the broom. I don't condone doing that to children but he kinda deserved it for calling his Mom that name. Bet he won't do it again...


It was Hustle & Flow! Might have to rewatch  it


----------



## MarvelGirl

StylishMD said:


> It was Hustle & Flow! Might have to rewatch  it



That's it! Thanks! I could not recall the name. Never watched the movie but remember they won the Oscar for the title song. 

Just finished watching the second epi and while I found it entertaining, I agree with Ladybug, and really did not like what they said about President ***** either. Ugh. Also, no positivity or healthy relationships are shown but it is a soap opera, I guess. They are not really known to be warm and fuzzy, etc.


----------



## tamshac77

Yes, I cringed every time they even said President *****'s name .  Also, Cookie calling the cab driver a "Pakastani", and black women being called b's by black men go all the way through me.  I have to admit that I do love the drama and twists, but tonight was a bit much. I don't know...Ima still tune in for now. :shame:


----------



## robbins65

Disappointed in last nights episode.  Giving it another week.


----------



## CornishMon

Yeah. . .i guess I expected too much.


----------



## Sassys

Not sure if I like this show or not. I get they are in the music business, but the constant musical skits are annoying me. Reminds me of Glee and I don't like musicals.


----------



## Sinarta

Watched the second episode. Loved it but I dont know if this show is suited for regular television. I see that they are trying to give you what really happens behind the scenes and people's actions. Its like show that just comes out and says what people really think. Cookie is raw and some people will have to warm up to her but she has been in prison for 15 years and the world has changed and she will have to adapt (but I dont think she will, thats just her). Interesting that the older son is bipolar and not taking his meds (the bid scene gave me life!) wonder how this is going to turn out. All of their children seem to have some type of problem.


----------



## Ladybug09

tamshac77 said:


> Yes, I cringed every time they even said President *****'s name .  Also, Cookie calling the cab driver a "Pakastani", and black women being called b's by black men go all the way through me.  I have to admit that I do love the drama and twists, but tonight was a bit much. I don't know...Ima still tune in for now. :shame:


Girl! And when Luscious called him "Barack"....nah no good...(and I would feel thus way about any sitting president).

And all the "b!tches....etc...toooo much...and did the white girl put on a bib to go down on the elder  son! Too much. Also his face has that ashen glow. I will give it another go before I totally ax it.

While Blackish at times gets cheesy at least its a positive example of a black family.




Sinarta said:


> Watched the second episode. Loved it but I dont know if this show is suited for regular television. I see that they are trying to give you what really happens behind the scenes and people's actions. Its like show that just comes out and says what people really think. Cookie is raw and some people will have to warm up to her but she has been in prison for 15 years and the world has changed and she will have to adapt (but I dont think she will, thats just her). Interesting that the older son is bipolar and not taking his meds (the bid scene gave me life!) wonder how this is going to turn out. All of their children seem to have some type of problem.


I actually like Cookie....some aspects I Dont like but over I Do like her.


----------



## tamshac77

Ladybug09 said:


> Girl! And when Luscious called him "Barack"....nah no good...(and I would feel thus way about any sitting president).
> 
> And all the "b!tches....etc...toooo much...*and did the white girl put on a bib to go down on the elder  son!* Too much. Also his face has that ashen glow. I will give it another go before I totally ax it.
> 
> While Blackish at times gets cheesy at least its a positive example of a black family.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like Cookie....some aspects I Dont like but over I Do like her.



Girl, I never saw nothing like that before!  Where did she even find a bib that big???

I love Cookie!  I see a beat down for the "red bone" coming.  Luscious is cold for killing her cousin and frontin' like he's hurt.  I wonder how she'll handle it when she finds out.


----------



## Sassys

tamshac77 said:


> G*irl, I never saw nothing like that before!  Where did she even find a bib that big???*
> 
> I love Cookie!  I see a beat down for the "red bone" coming.  Luscious is cold for killing her cousin and frontin' like he's hurt.  I wonder how she'll handle it when she finds out.


----------



## tamshac77

MarvelGirl said:


> That's it! Thanks! I could not recall the name. Never watched the movie but remember they won the Oscar for the title song.
> 
> Just finished watching the second epi and while I found it entertaining, I agree with Ladybug, and really did not like what they said about President ***** either. Ugh. *Also, no positivity or healthy relationships are shown but it is a soap opera, I guess. They are not really known to be warm and fuzzy, etc.*



I agree.  At the same time, it gives me an idea of what goes on behind the scenes in that industry and how the love of money is the root of all evil. It's crazy to see both parents use their own children for their personal gain, but that's real life for some.


----------



## zaara10

tamshac77 said:


> Yes, I cringed every time they even said President *****'s name .  Also, Cookie calling the cab driver a "Pakastani", and black women being called b's by black men go all the way through me.  I have to admit that I do love the drama and twists, but tonight was a bit much. I don't know...Ima still tune in for now. :shame:




I had to rewind to make sure my ears heard it right when Cookie said "pay that Pakistani." Dh is Pakistani so I did chuckle a bit. 
Overall I find this show entertaining & am interested in where it goes. It's different than anything on tv right now. The music is good too! Like some others have said, I'm surprised by a lot of what they're getting away w/ on network tv. The bib scene was the craziest ish I've ever seen on tv!


----------



## michie

I would hate to not support a black cast, but this show is *whispering* trash, IMO, with a cast too talented for this BS they're peddling. They call it "gritty", but I found myself SMH a LOT for the past 2 weeks, especially with the youngest sons shenanigans and the call to "Barack". WTF? I'm glad he hung up lol. I said I would watch 3 episodes, but IDK.


----------



## bag-princess

zaara10 said:


> I had to rewind to make sure my ears heard it right when Cookie said "pay that Pakistani." Dh is Pakistani so I did chuckle a bit.
> *Overall I find this show entertaining & am interested in where it goes.* It's different than anything on tv right now. The music is good too! Like some others have said, I'm surprised by a lot of what they're getting away w/ on network tv. The bib scene was the craziest ish I've ever seen on tv!






ITA!!  one thing i find interesting is how people complain about cookie beating that boy's butt with a broom - but they don't say a thing about WHY she did it.  the little fool called his mama a *****!  i would still be beating on him if one of my boys ever "fixed their mouths" as my grandmother used to say and used that word to address me!  i would still be beating on him!

i am in it!  they just have to find a cure for Lucious!!  i can't imagine the show without him!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> ITA!!  one thing i find interesting is how people complain about cookie beating that boy's butt with a broom - but they don't say a thing about WHY she did it.  the little fool called his mama a *****!  i would still be beating on him if one of my boys ever "fixed their mouths" as my grandmother used to say and used that word to address me!  i would still be beating on him!
> 
> i am in it!  they just have to find a cure for Lucious!!  i can't imagine the show without him!!



doc said he could live for two years, so imagine he will live as long as the show is on.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> doc said he could live for two years, so imagine he will live as long as the show is on.





i could have sworn he said 5 years!  my boys and i were watching it and we said that is a long time for them stretch it out on a tv show.  so yea he could very well live as long as it runs.


----------



## bag-princess

*Fox renews 'Gotham,' 'Empire' (after only two episodes!)*



As expected, the network has picked up _Gotham_ for a second season and _Brooklyn Nine-Nine_ for a third season.


 But far less expected (at least this soon) is that Fox has renewed hip-hop drama _Empire_ for a second season.


 The move is partly surprising (in that its very unusual for a  broadcaster to renew a series so fast, though it occasionally happens on  cable) and yet not given the shows stunning ratings this week. _Empire_s premiere episode tied _How to Get Away with Murder_ as the seasons highest-rated series debut among adults 18-49.* The second episode then stunned the industry by rising in the ratings * which is a very rare occurrence, especially after a strong debut (_Empire_ is the only drama to rise in Week 2 this season).


_Empire_ has averaged a 5.3 in the demo and 11.7 million viewers.








http://insidetv.ew.com/2015/01/17/gotham-empire-season-2/


----------



## Ladybug09

Mmm they're really confident.


----------



## robbins65

I imagine the ratings did go up the second week, the first episode was excellent.  I was disappointed in the 2nd one.  The previews look good, so I'm hoping it gets better.  I will watch anything with Terrance!


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> ITA!!  one thing i find interesting is how people complain about cookie beating that boy's butt with a broom - but they don't say a thing about WHY she did it.  the little fool called his mama a *****!  i would still be beating on him if one of my boys ever "fixed their mouths" as my grandmother used to say and used that word to address me!  i would still be beating on him!
> 
> i am in it!  they just have to find a cure for Lucious!!  i can't imagine the show without him!!




Who and where are they complaining about Cookie beating that boy's behind?????  I'll say it on a mountain top: I wholeheartedly condone what she did and I've done it with parents of students I had as a teacher, principal and district administrator!!!!  I don't have a sliver or remorse.  I had an aunt who use to say a [good] beating will save your life!


----------



## bag-princess

mama13drama99 said:


> Who and where are they complaining about Cookie beating that boy's behind?????  I'll say it on a mountain top: I wholeheartedly condone what she did and I've done it with parents of students I had as a teacher, principal and district administrator!!!!  I don't have a sliver or remorse.  I had an aunt who use to say a [good] beating will save your life!






they are few and far between web sites but i have seen it.  i just SMH that is what they complain about - NOT that the little turd called his mom a *****!   like my grandmother used to tell us "everytime i think about what you did/said i will get up and beat your *** again!"


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> they are few and far between web sites but i have seen it.  i just SMH that is what they complain about - NOT that the little turd called his mom a *****!   like my grandmother used to tell us "everytime i think about what you did/said i will get up and beat your *** again!"




YES!!! My mother said AND actually did the same thing, lol!  I have sat across the table far too many times listening to parents tell me that they can't do anything with their kids.  The devil is a liar!!!  No sir! No ma'am!  That's unacceptable!!!!  No child, and I don't have any, will run me or my house!!!!  I didnt run my mother's
house!!!


----------



## mama13drama99

On another note, I can't recall if this was touched on or not, but I was talking with someone Friday, as we watched the 2nd episode, about how unhealthy Gabrielle looked.  She looked uncomfortable.  I can't imagine myself being that heavy and I promise I'm not being funny at all!  It's scary.  Every time she came on the screen I cringed!  I don't want anyone to change themselves in an unhealthy way or to appeal to some crazy standards and pressure!  But I really hope for her own health that she does something for herself.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Watching this and thoroughly enjoying it!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Is Jamal actually singing his songs on the show? The boy's got talent...


----------



## Ladybug09

OK. Liked this epi a lot more. All they need is good storylines and acting. Stay away from the politics and the unnecessary salacious sex.


----------



## robbins65

Totally agree Ladybug, it was pretty good this week.  I will continue to watch


----------



## CornishMon

Keeping me so far. . .


----------



## MarvelGirl

Just watched and still enjoying. Actually found myself thinking that I could have watched another hour. Lol!


----------



## kcf68

Ok yeah the Sex scenes too much!  Why is Cookie always up in Luscious life!  They have hateful family dinners!  I mean if I was the new wife I would not like the Ex wife always at my house causing drama!


----------



## bag-princess

kcf68 said:


> Ok yeah the Sex scenes too much!  *Why is Cookie always up in Luscious life! * They have hateful family dinners!  I mean if I was the new wife I would not like the Ex wife always at my house causing drama!





oh that is easy!  he wants her there deep down and he knows he can't do anything with her!   boo boo kitty is going to realize that one day.  yea Luscious may bark and give her the "you don't belong here" or "you don't work here" and yet there she is - at "their" business sitting in on the meetings and at "her" house at the head of the table!    he asked Anika to come sit down by him. BLOOP!  they gone learn today about miss cookie!  she will come and go as she sees fit.  and boo boo kitty can't do anything but "accidentally on purpose" come out in her undies trying to prove something.  so sad.


----------



## kcf68

bag-princess said:


> oh that is easy!  he wants her there deep down and he knows he can't do anything with her!   boo boo kitty is going to realize that one day.  yea Luscious may bark and give her the "you don't belong here" or "you don't work here" and yet there she is - at "their" business sitting in on the meetings and at "her" house at the head of the table!    he asked Anika to come sit down by him. BLOOP!  they gone learn today about miss cookie!  she will come and go as she sees fit.  and boo boo kitty can't do anything but "accidentally on purpose" come out in her undies trying to prove something.  so sad.


Yes I guess!   Boo boo Kitty.  Ha ha!


----------



## LVk8

OMG Boo Boo Kitty 

I am rooting for Jamal.  Go take that Empire! :boxing:


----------



## bag-princess

cookie gives me life all the dang time - but when she throws that "boo boo kitty" at her i almost jump up and shout!!


----------



## kcf68

Yes Jamal gonna slay it!  He is gonna go far even when the show folds!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Starting to see how desperate Andre is for the throne!!! 
And the teasers at the end of this episode ....woooow!!!


----------



## mama13drama99

Okay, I gave it the three episodes, and I've decided to stay for the season.  I'll probably watch on Thursday, via OnDemand so I can keep my gym schedule (I don't need a reason to get off track).  I'll visit this thread afterwards.


----------



## bag-princess

just saw that Larenz Tate has a new movie coming out next month that will be on TVOne channel called White Water with Sharon Neal.  i would LOVE to see him somewhere on this show!!! 



> White Water is the story of a 9 year-old black kid in segregated 1963  Opelika, Alabama who becomes obsessed with the desire to taste the water  from the "white's only" drinking fountain and sets out on a quest to do  the unthinkable: drink from it.


http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## sdkitty

I watched the first episode and wasn't hooked.  Now I've heard the ratings are good and they're getting a lot of buzz; maybe I should try again.


----------



## michie

I wonder how quickly Luscious' ALS is gonna progress...


----------



## zaara10

Finally watched the latest episode... Somebody please explain how the hell this Scottish drunk homeless man knows who Lucious Lyon is? Lol. 
How much older is Naomi Campbell than Hakim? She looked good though. But Cuba looked a bit old & tired. 
I'm so hooked on this show!


----------



## krissa

bag-princess said:


> cookie gives me life all the dang time - but when she throws that "boo boo kitty" at her i almost jump up and shout!!



Lol that cracks me up too.


----------



## rx4dsoul

zaara10 said:


> Finally watched the latest episode... Somebody please explain how the hell this Scottish drunk homeless man knows who Lucious Lyon is? Lol.
> How much older is Naomi Campbell than Hakim? She looked good though. But Cuba looked a bit old & tired.
> I'm so hooked on this show!



So different from the Naomi I usually see in the news!...she looks good here.

Read somewhere that Hakeem's got a couple or so "older" women. Think they're playing-up the "grew up without a mom so unconsciously looking for strong older women" angle...


----------



## bag-princess

rx4dsoul said:


> So different from the Naomi I usually see in the news!...she looks good here.
> 
> Read somewhere that Hakeem's got a couple or so "older" women. Think they're playing-up the "grew up without a mom so unconsciously looking for strong older women" angle...




He calls her mama - I don't think it's unconsciously! LOL


----------



## tamshac77

zaara10 said:


> Finally watched the latest episode...* Somebody please explain how the hell this Scottish drunk homeless man knows who Lucious Lyon is? Lol. *
> How much older is Naomi Campbell than Hakim? She looked good though. But Cuba looked a bit old & tired.
> I'm so hooked on this show!



Your whole post is hilarious, but this cracked me up! They're doing too much with the Scottish drunk man. Maybe he was asleep somewhere when he heard the gun, woke up, still drunk, with one eye open, witnessed the whole thing and somehow remembered Lucious's face weeks later, lol.


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> Your whole post is hilarious, but this cracked me up! They're doing too much with the Scottish drunk man. Maybe he was asleep somewhere when he heard the gun, woke up, still drunk, with one eye open, witnessed the whole thing and somehow remembered Lucious's face weeks later, lol.




   yea because that is a big damn stretch!


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> Yea because that is a big damn stretch!



:d


----------



## bag-princess

omg!!!  someone on another forum just posted that she saw Lenny Kravitz on ET and he said it looks very good that he will be a new cast-mate.     we need a "panties will hit the floor" smilie!!:giggles:   i love that sexy man!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Yasssssss! Love Lenny.


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> omg!!!  someone on another forum just posted that she saw Lenny Kravitz on ET and he said it looks very good that he will be a new cast-mate.     we need a "panties will hit the floor" smilie!!:giggles:   i love that sexy man!!!!







Ladybug09 said:


> Yasssssss! Love Lenny.




I cannot believe he is 50 years old!!!!  He is sooo sexy!!!!  Just thinking about him makes me smile!


----------



## rx4dsoul

I just said a quick prayer of thanks Jamie Foxx wasn't cast as lead. But it would be nice to see him guest ...


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> omg!!!  someone on another forum just posted that she saw Lenny Kravitz on ET and he said it looks very good that he will be a new cast-mate.    *we need a "panties will hit the floor" smilie!*!:giggles:   i love that sexy man!!!!



:giggles:


----------



## zaara10

rx4dsoul said:


> I just said a quick prayer of thanks Jamie Foxx wasn't cast as lead. But it would be nice to see him guest ...




He was supposed to be? Oh no, Terrence Howard is PERFECT in this role.


----------



## rx4dsoul

^^ @Zaara10: he wasn't even on the list, and I say another prayer for that. 




tayken3 said:


> Amazing isn't it when someone manages to stay off the drugs and booze.....Kate Moss is another. I can get away with saying this, they are my fellow Londoners



Yeah! Really cant fathom why these girls had to go through that phase. Would have done their careers a whole world of good if they hadn't.  

Pilot episode-opening scene-lady in a bikini feeding Hakeem some tapas on the yacht...she also looked kind of familiar...maybe another supermodel?


----------



## robbins65

Oh blah, Jamie Foxx.  Terrance is perfect.  I wouldn't of even watched if Jamie Foxx was on yuk


----------



## bag-princess

robbins65 said:


> Oh blah, Jamie Foxx.  Terrance is perfect.  I wouldn't of even watched if Jamie Foxx was on yuk





ITA with you!!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## rx4dsoul

^ None actually,  but just curious about all the personalities, current and not, that I get to see on the show.


----------



## StylishMD

robbins65 said:


> Oh blah, Jamie Foxx.  Terrance is perfect.  I wouldn't of even watched if Jamie Foxx was on yuk


+1 ! I find him VERY unattractive


----------



## MahoganyQT

StylishMD said:


> +1 ! I find him VERY unattractive




Ditto!


----------



## LVk8

I will always fondly remember Jamie Foxx as Wanda The Massage Therapist 




:giggles:

According to an article on EW the role of Lucious was originally offered to Wesley Snipes!

http://insidetv.ew.com/2015/01/17/fox-empire-success-terrence-howard/

Why the time is ripe for Empire to really succeed
by Natalie Abrams | January 17 2015

Empire has done the seemingly impossible. In an era where more and more viewers are moving away from watching live TV in favor of time-shifting or online viewing, Foxs new hip-hop drama not only debuted strong, it actually grew in its second week. At TCAs winter press tour, star Taraji P. Henson attributed part of that success to viewers being more open to diverse storytelling.

What youre seeing is people seeing that shows with people of color can make money, they can do well, they can be successful, she said. When things make money, people are interested. With the wave of successful ethnic shows that are on television right now, people want to be a part of it.

Set against the backdrop of the tantalizing and glamorous world of hip-hop music, the series stars Terrence Howard as Lucious Lyon, the head of a music empire whose three sons and ex-wife (Henson) all battle over.

What [the shows success] proves and what it shows is that people want to see people that look like them on television, they also want to see people that do not look like them on television, added Jussie Smollett, who plays Jamal Lyon, the talented and gay son of Lucious. They want to see a representation of our world on television and our world is not one color.

More surprising is that the show has attracted so many viewers when its leading character is so unlikable. Described by one critic during the panel as a violent, homophobic murderer with a fatal disease, executive producer Danny Strong noted that they named him Lucious for a reason.

Empires success also comes at a time when controversy can quickly derail a career, so critics pressed earlier in the day whether the accusations of domestic violence against Howard had any affect on Foxs decision making process. I want to start responding by saying that weve been working with Terrence now for just about a year and its been a fantastic experience, Fox Chairman and CEO Dana Walden said. Hes a leader among that cast. Hes so professional. Hes been so hard working and hes just been a great partner to us, so our experience with Terrence has been excellent.

We cast Terrence because our executive producersLee Daniels, Danny Strong and Brian Grazerfelt that he was the best actor for that particular role, she continued. Our experience with him at that point was being fans of the films hes done in the past. It seemed like a little bit of a no-brainer. With Terrence, we really didnt become aware of any of the situation youre talking about until December. It wasnt part of the conversation when we cast him The network executives who have interacted with him have had nothing but a great experience, so it just didnt come into the conversation.

*Actually, Howard wasnt the first choice for the role. That honor belonged to Wesley Snipes until Henson suggested her Hustle and Flow co-star for the role to Daniels, who said he was proud to be working with Howard.*

For his part, Howard concurred that Fox didnt seem to take any of his past transgressions into consideration because hes apparently a changed man. A lot of things that I got involved with in younger days was the product of my environment, the product of not knowing how to deal with frustration, the product of not knowing who Terrence Howard is, Howard said. Now Im married with a new wife and a brand new baby. Ive grown so much from anything thats happened in the past.

Of course, Howard is far from the only celebrity with headlines in the last decade over various allegations, especially with the recent news about Bill Cosby, even going back to Woody Allen. Asked what he wanted to say to critics in that regard, Howard responded, The only person that can really find the judgement is the judge in the courtor God at the end of the day. You leave it to them. Once you look at what the judges have said, there have been no criminal charges against that person. You have to go by what the judge is saying. If its something valid, its valid, if its not, its not. But youve got to give people a chance to grow from anything that happens. Remember, Jesus was nailed to the stake on the allegations of him being a blasphemer. I dont think that was always true. We learned from that lesson. We slayed our messiah under false accusations. Weve got to give people a chance to show who they are.

Empire, which was recently renewed for a second season, airs Wednesdays at 9 p.m. ET on Fox.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Wesley Snipes!


----------



## bag-princess

rx4dsoul said:


> Wesley Snipes!





exactly!!!   i can not even see him as Lucious!!!  i was reading about this the other day and i am so glad that Taraji spoke up for Terrence!!  they are perfect together.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## rx4dsoul

So looking forward to next episode! 

Love the music on the show...Ive always been a fan of rnb n hiphop but recently its just been noise all over the air but this show's just restored my interest - i love how the songs tell the story about the people and dont just dwell on anatomy lessons!


----------



## zaara10

I can't help but feel a little bad for Wesley though! Doesn't he really need a job? Lol. But I might've passed on the show if he was the lead, sorry.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Just watched the latest epi and again...I really enjoyed it! Loving it, actually. Next week looks like it will be pretty good too...


----------



## rx4dsoul

Just finished the latest ep! Loved it! And got me looking forward to the next one...


----------



## rx4dsoul

Felt bad for Cookie constantly trying to connect with Hakeem...And the dynamic between her and Lucious, there's something there...


----------



## robbins65

Another good episode. Love the music.  but grrrr about next week.  Lucious proposing to Boo Boo Kitty


----------



## bag-princess

robbins65 said:


> Another good episode. Love the music.  but grrrr about next week.  Lucious proposing to Boo Boo Kitty




it really was good.  i liked seeing lucious and cookie really talking to each other and him being so nice to her. 

as for Boo Boo - a proposal.....does not mean.....a marriage will take place.   just sayin'.


----------



## robbins65

bag-princess said:


> it really was good.  i liked seeing lucious and cookie really talking to each other and him being so nice to her.
> 
> as for Boo Boo - a proposal.....does not mean.....a marriage will take place.   just sayin'.



Let's hope not.  Taraji is so darn good in this role.


----------



## kcf68

Yes in the previews Ms. Cookie is slurping loudly at the table her champagne when they celebrate the news!  Just her style!


----------



## bag-princess

robbins65 said:


> Let's hope not.  Taraji is so darn good in this role.





cookie ain't going no where!!!  i am just shocked that she is not living in the house with them - since she calls it "hers" all the time!   i am hoping once she finds out about lucious having ALS that is exactly what she will do.  
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bag-princess

kcf68 said:


> Yes in the previews Ms. Cookie is slurping her loudly at the table her champagne when they celebrate the news! * Just her style!*





  that is what i am talking about!! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

I guess Andrea Kelly should have trademarked Boo Boo Kitty, since she is the one that started saying it on her reality show.


----------



## tamshac77

kcf68 said:


> Yes in the previews Ms. Cookie is slurping loudly at the table her champagne when they celebrate the news!  Just her style!



Yes! I love Cookie!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lucious is going to propose? Darn it! One hopeless romantic here - still rooting for Lucius and Cookie...eh well maybe not coz he killed her cuzn and some other people.


----------



## zaara10

bag-princess said:


> it really was good.  i liked seeing lucious and cookie really talking to each other and him being so nice to her.
> 
> as for Boo Boo - a proposal.....does not mean.....a marriage will take place.   just sayin'.




The scene at the end where he gently holds Cookies' fingers was nice  and I actually thought lucious & Anika were already married. :/


----------



## bag-princess

zaara10 said:


> The scene at the end where he gently holds Cookies' fingers was nice  *and I actually thought lucious & Anika were already married*. :/





you and me both!!!


----------



## tamshac77

rx4dsoul said:


> Lucious is going to propose? *Darn it! One hopeless romantic here - still rooting for Lucius and Cookie.*..eh well maybe not coz he killed her cuzn and some other people.



Lol, my mind keeps going there too until I'm reminded that he killed Bunkie. Yeah, that's not going to work!


----------



## SummerMango

Just watched all the episodes on demand and I am hooked&#128525;&#128525;. Absolutely in love with Cookie and rooting for her. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## tamshac77

Cookie. Ain't. No. Joke.


----------



## robbins65

I really think Lucious onlly proposed to get her father to sign the medical form.  He still loves Cookie 

He is sneaky, but oh I love Terrance Howard


----------



## CornishMon

robbins65 said:


> I really think Lucious onlly proposed to get her father to sign the medical form.  He still loves Cookie
> 
> He is sneaky, but oh I love Terrance Howard




Agreed.


----------



## LADC_chick

tamshac77 said:


> Cookie. Ain't. No. Joke.



Ask about her!


----------



## bag-princess

robbins65 said:


> *I really think Lucious onlly proposed to get her father to sign the medical form.*  He still loves Cookie
> 
> He is sneaky, but oh I love Terrance Howard





that is exactly what i was thinking watching him talk to her - and when he said she would be a billionaire in her own right if something happened to him that sealed it!!   you know her daddy was happy to hear that news!   he was working the good doctor. 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I'm obsessed with this show and I was crackling when Terrance said Thot lol


----------



## LVk8

This show always leaves me wanting more!


----------



## kcf68

robbins65 said:


> I really think Lucious onlly proposed to get her father to sign the medical form.  He still loves Cookie
> 
> He is sneaky, but oh I love Terrance Howard


Ding ding !


----------



## SummerMango

LVk8 said:


> This show always leaves me wanting more!




Me too&#128588;


----------



## tamshac77

Loved so many moments from last night's episode. 

I had to rewind the Boogie Down studio scene when Tyree busted in on the robbery with the shotgun - "Keep moving before you lose your choice!" Ha!

Cookie in the cab was hilarious. 

But what really cracked me up was when Anika's father changed his mind about helping Luciuos after hearing "billionaire". 

Love this show.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Oh no...Cookie just set something really bad in motion...


----------



## Glitterandstuds

If I never hear drip drop again I will be ok


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> If I never hear drip drop again I will be ok




lawd why did you have to mention it!!! i had finally put it out of my head.


----------



## kcf68

Glitterandstuds said:


> If I never hear drip drop again I will be ok


Yes I shudder at that song!  Jamal song I liked!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

bag-princess said:


> lawd why did you have to mention it!!! i had finally put it out of my head.





hahahahaha sorry


----------



## Ladybug09

Finally got to watch the epi!! Another good one!

When the man said "you people" and Cookie said who you calling you people? You black just like me" hilarious!!!



LVk8 said:


> This show always leaves me wanting more!


Yessss! It goes by so fast!








Glitterandstuds said:


> If I never hear drip drop again I will be ok



Ahhh, I like Drip Drop! Lol


----------



## rx4dsoul

Glitterandstuds said:


> If I never hear drip drop again I will be ok



Haha it was a bit Kris Kros-ey eh?


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Finally got to watch the epi!! Another good one!
> 
> *When the man said "you people" and Cookie said who you calling you people? You black just like me" hilarious!!!*
> 
> 
> Yessss! It goes by so fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, I like Drip Drop! Lol








  that is why she just slays it every week.  i was reading about the show and they said that Taraji often ad-libs some of her lines and it's so good they will leave it in!


----------



## tamshac77

Ladybug09 said:


> Finally got to watch the epi!! Another good one!
> 
> When the man said "you people" and Cookie said who you calling you people? You black just like me" hilarious!!!
> 
> 
> Yessss! It goes by so fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, I like Drip Drop! Lol




Ha, I like Drip Drop too, Ladybug!


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> that is why she just slays it every week.  i was reading about the show and they said that Taraji often ad-libs some of her lines and it's so good they will leave it in!




That makes me love her even more.


----------



## SummerMango

I have absolutely fallen in love with Cookie. I love how strong she is even though she might be scared. Love how she brings out the best in the artists including her son Jamal. I cannot wait to download Jamal's song. Absolutely loved it. Also I cannot understand why Andre and his wife are so mean and conniving


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> That makes me love her even more.




exactly!   something tells me that might have been one of her lines!


----------



## Ladybug09

Great episode!!!

Oh damn, they gon put Naomi up against Cookie! Epic!

Loved the scene with Cookie and Courtney.


----------



## bag-princess

boo boo kitty is so threatened by cookie!!!  if she is not worried about her why the need to go after portia???   and portia better have better sense than to listen to that snake.  if cookie found out - and she would!! - her days would be numbered!!  

another great epi - gonna watch it again tmr OnDemand!


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> boo boo kitty is so threatened by cookie!!!  if she is not worried about her why the need to go after portia???   and portia better have better sense than to listen to that snake.  if cookie found out - and she would!! - her days would be numbered!!
> 
> another great epi - gonna watch it again tmr OnDemand!



Girl, I was like, Porsha, you betta not go there.....


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Girl, I was like, Porsha, you betta not go there.....




  she don't want cookie coming for her!!


----------



## zaara10

Another great episode! But they seemed to have dropped last week's story about cookie having a guy killed for no reason over the rose...? Might come up later.
Jamal's bf's acting needs some work (but he's a cutie!).


----------



## MarvelGirl

Yeah, another great epi! I am loving it and always wanting more after it is over. The previews looked amazing too!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Lucious seizing in front of cookie...Cookie and Lucious almost kissin'! Dang the trailer! Next week promises to be nuclear! Can't wait


----------



## rx4dsoul

Boo Boo kitty doesn't seem really in love like IN LOVE with Lucious, Lucious and Cookie though they have some real deep connection ( as if 3 kids doesn't do that to you ) .


----------



## Bkbabe

This show just gets better every week!


----------



## bag-princess

rx4dsoul said:


> Lucious seizing in front of cookie...Cookie and Lucious almost kissin'! Dang the trailer! Next week promises to be nuclear! Can't wait





oh my goodness!!!  they know how to drive us crazy wanting more!


----------



## rx4dsoul

bag-princess said:


> oh my goodness!!!  they know how to drive us crazy wanting more!



Yet noones talking about Taraji and her stringy lingerie! LOL! Split my side on her grand exit....


----------



## bag-princess

rx4dsoul said:


> Yet noones talking about Taraji and her stringy lingerie! LOL! Split my side on her grand exit....




girl i looked at my DH - and he turned and looked at me - and then we both said DAMN!!! 
cookie came dressed ready to take care of business!!!    and then when lifted that coat and showed her butt we were done!   even jamal had to smile at that!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Yeah! Jamal was way too cute tho when he cajoled Cookie later on bout her state of undress at the dinner....and I give it to him for standing up for Cookie in spite of Hakeem's insults.


----------



## Ladybug09

rx4dsoul said:


> Yet noones talking about Taraji and her stringy lingerie! LOL! Split my side on her grand exit....



Girl, I was like, No she didn't! Lol wasn't expecting that out of all the outfit changes. Lol

Kinda interesting  Raven and the girlfriend on the same show.


----------



## bag-princess

rx4dsoul said:


> Yeah! Jamal was way too cute tho when he cajoled Cookie later on bout her state of undress at the dinner....and I give it to him for standing up for Cookie in spite of Hakeem's insults.




jamal talks to her like a man - he may not like what she has done or said but he does not go for her like a spoiled child the way hakeem does!   my mom always told us we could say anything to her as long as we said it with respect.  hakeem is a big spoiled baby and i would slap the taste out his mouth talking to me like that.


----------



## rx4dsoul

^^ uhuh...Raven doesn't look good tho...it might be how shes styled or supposed to look in the show, but she looks so...like an overused and abused shoe (i hope fans here dont mind)...unlike Naomi. 
Anyways, interesting if that kid is really Jamal's and he uses that kid to keep up appearances.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bag-princess said:


> j....  hakeem is a big spoiled baby and i would slap the taste out his mouth talking to me like that.



Bet youre glad youre not his "Mama" LOL !


----------



## tamshac77

SummerMango said:


> I have absolutely fallen in love with Cookie. I love how strong she is even though she might be scared. Love how she brings out the best in the artists including her son Jamal. I cannot wait to download Jamal's song. Absolutely loved it. Also I cannot understand why Andre and his wife are so mean and conniving



I love Cookie too! You described her to a tee. She is an amazing producer. I've never watched a show, LOVED IT, loved all the characters AND THE MUSIC...like actually downloading it! 

I wonder the same thing about Andre and wifey. I guess they're just playing the game to win and take over. I wonder what mental issues Andre has, or was it already mentioned?


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> I love Cookie too! You described her to a tee. She is an amazing producer. I've never watched a show, LOVED IT, loved all the characters AND THE MUSIC...like actually downloading it!
> 
> I wonder the same thing about Andre and wifey. I guess they're just playing the game to win and take over. *I wonder what mental issues Andre has, or was it already mentioned?*





bi-polar


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> boo boo kitty is so threatened by cookie!!!  if she is not worried about her why the need to go after portia???   and portia better have better sense than to listen to that snake.  if cookie found out - and she would!! - her days would be numbered!!
> 
> 
> another great epi - gonna watch it again tmr OnDemand!



Lol! Porsha BET NOT leave Cookie!



rx4dsoul said:


> Yet noones talking about Taraji and her stringy lingerie! LOL! Split my side on her grand exit....



I was like   I LOVED Jamal's reaction! Luciuos know he wanted to leave too. 



bag-princess said:


> jamal talks to her like a man - he may not like what she has done or said but he does not go for her like a spoiled child the way hakeem does!   *my mom always told us we could say anything to her as long as we said it with respect. * hakeem is a big spoiled baby and i would slap the taste out his mouth talking to me like that.



That's what I tell my kids!

Hakeem know he want his mama - I noticed the way he looked when Cookie and Jamal hugged each other goodbye. I don't understand all the anger though. He was so young when she got locked up. I can't wait to see his breaking point - if/ when he finally accepts her - I'll  probably be in tears.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> bi-polar




Ohhh. Thanks! 

He's definitely playing the role because he looks like something's really wrong with him. He never seems happy.


----------



## SummerMango

tamshac77 said:


> I love Cookie too! You described her to a tee. She is an amazing producer. I've never watched a show, LOVED IT, loved all the characters AND THE MUSIC...like actually downloading it!
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder the same thing about Andre and wifey. I guess they're just playing the game to win and take over. I wonder what mental issues Andre has, or was it already mentioned?




Thank you so much. She has such a gifted talent for bringing out the best in everyone. 

I have also been thinking about what is going on with Andre and his wife. How is she ok with him sleeping with the ADA? What kind of mental illness does he have hehe?


----------



## zaara10

rx4dsoul said:


> Yet noones talking about Taraji and her stringy lingerie! LOL! Split my side on her grand exit....



Lol, she looked good! And I loved that they played The Jump Off when she was getting ready! I miss me some Lil Kim!


----------



## rx4dsoul

@zaara10 : oh that was Lil Kim? Haha thanks for the info...it was perfect for the scene..like all the music in this show.


----------



## Sassys

My gut tells me, Lucious is the father. When raven's character appeared when they were all walking, he instantly got upset and mumbled oh damn. If he doesn't want Jamal to succeed a baby out of wedlock would be perfect, so why would he get upset?


----------



## LVk8

Oh, that's so Raven! 



One of my BFFs is a gay man who had a high school girlfriend before he realized "yeah nahhhh I'm super into dudes" & came out.  It seems like they've played Jamal's back story that he had not so straight tendencies even as a small child.  But I don't think it's out of bounds for young people to do what they can to try to fit in even if it goes against their true selves

Although....I would not be that surprised if the baby _really_ belonged to Lucious

Boo Boo Kitty would hit the roof!


----------



## rx4dsoul

LVk8 said:


> Although....I would not be that surprised if the baby _really_ belonged to Lucious
> 
> Boo Boo Kitty would hit the roof!



Eh...so would the Cookie Monster!


----------



## tamshac77

SummerMango said:


> Thank you so much. She has such a gifted talent for bringing out the best in everyone.
> 
> I have also been thinking about what is going on with Andre and his wife. How is she ok with him sleeping with the ADA? What kind of mental illness does he have hehe?



You're welcome.  OK! Andre and his wife (can't think of her name) are on another level. She even ask him to call her the woman's name.  I'm still trying to figure them out. 



zaara10 said:


> Lol, she looked good! *And I loved that they played The Jump Off when she was getting ready! I miss me some Lil Kim!*



Girl you and me both! I wasn't ready for that throw back, but it was perfect!




Sassys said:


> *My gut tells me, Lucious is the father. *When raven's character appeared when they were all walking, he instantly got upset and mumbled oh damn. If he doesn't want Jamal to succeed a baby out of wedlock would be perfect, so why would he get upset?



I thought that too.


----------



## robbins65

I hope this show stays good!   Been a long time since I look forward to a show coming on every week.

Love it!  (say this every week)


----------



## SummerMango

tamshac77 said:


> You're welcome.  OK! Andre and his wife (can't think of her name) are on another level. She even ask him to call her the woman's name.  I'm still trying to figure them out.




I know! That was so weird &#128561;&#128561;. Also for everything he has to call his wife. Last time I think she twisted his hand too. So wonder what kind of relationship they have


----------



## LVk8

rx4dsoul said:


> Eh...so would the Cookie Monster!




I think she'd take it better than Boo Boo Kitty bc she was locked up when it happened

Boo Boo's mom was all "wtf cheating etc do you want to marry this dude?"


----------



## rx4dsoul

LVk8 said:


> I think she'd take it better than Boo Boo Kitty bc she was locked up when it happened
> 
> Boo Boo's mom was all "wtf cheating etc do you want to marry this dude?"



Oh yeah...I remember that conversation between Boo Boo Kitty and Mama Boo Boo...
Apparently BBK went to Juilliard ?! "played all the way..."  so she's musical too? 
Doesn't hold a candle to Cookie though.


----------



## NailCandy101

I love love love this show! This show has me HOOKED! I haven't loved a show this much since "Prison Break!"


----------



## tamshac77

SummerMango said:


> I know! That was so weird &#128561;&#128561;. Also for everything he has to call his wife. *Last time I think she twisted his hand too.* So wonder what kind of relationship they have



I forgot about that. IDK...they both seem unstable. 

I wonder if Cookie knows about Andre's mental state. So far the show is mainly focusing on the business and giving us very little family history.


----------



## tamshac77

NailCandy101 said:


> I love love love this show! This show has me HOOKED! I haven't loved a show this much since "Prison Break!"



Same here!


----------



## bag-princess

SummerMango said:


> I know! That was so weird &#128561;&#128561;. *Also for everything he has to call his wife.* Last time I think she twisted his hand too. So wonder what kind of relationship they have






i was telling my son that i think she is behind his grab for power!!!  she wants it way more than he does - i would not be shocked or surprised if she messes around with his meds!!  i don't trust them at all - more so her.  i know he loves his father but he is being led by the nose.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> i was telling my son that i think she is behind his grab for power!!!  she wants it way more than he does - i would not be shocked or surprised if she messes around with his meds!!  i don't trust them at all - more so her.  i know he loves his father but he is being led by the nose.



Girl, you hit the nail on the head. She has to be the mastermind.


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> Girl, you hit the nail on the head. She has to be the mastermind.





oh she is!   andre is a follower - not a leader!  he may have book smarts but that is all.


----------



## SummerMango

bag-princess said:


> i was telling my son that i think she is behind his grab for power!!!  she wants it way more than he does - i would not be shocked or surprised if she messes around with his meds!!  i don't trust them at all - more so her.  i know he loves his father but he is being led by the nose.




So true but she makes it seem like he is the one who wants the company. She is scary. &#128561;


----------



## bag-princess

SummerMango said:


> So true but she makes it seem like he is the one who wants the company. She is scary. &#128561;




oh yea - she so sneaky.    people don't even give her a second thought because she makes it seem like she stays in her lane but she is calling the shots and putting plans in action for them.


----------



## SummerMango

bag-princess said:


> oh yea - she so sneaky.    people don't even give her a second thought because she makes it seem like she stays in her lane but she is calling the shots and putting plans in action for them.




Exactly!


----------



## Ladybug09

Andre and Takeem were on my local Morning news show. They did a full hour with them and asked question.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Andre and Takeem were on my local Morning news show. They did a full hour with them and asked question.




Hakeem!  Bryshere is cute when he isn't the spoiled brat! LOL


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> Hakeem!  Bryshere is cute when he isn't the spoiled brat! LOL



I thought that too but it keeps sounding like they're saying Takeem.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Takeem=Tionna+Hakeem


----------



## rx4dsoul

bag-princess said:


> Hakeem!  Bryshere is cute when he isn't the spoiled brat! LOL



Yeah! Haha Him and Jamal, they both have dimples.


----------



## robbins65

OMG is it 8:00 yet?

Been a long time since I look forward to a show!


----------



## SummerMango

robbins65 said:


> OMG is it 8:00 yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Been a long time since I look forward to a show!




Same here&#128588;&#128588;. Eagerly waiting


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> exactly!!!   i can not even see him as Lucious!!!  i was reading about this the other day and i am so glad that Taraji spoke up for Terrence!!  they are perfect together.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Yep


----------



## Sassys

I wonder why the show is filmed in Chicago, but based in NYC.


----------



## Sassys

Those are some damn nice sheets for a hospital.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Did yall peep Cookie's Altuzarra for Target dress?


----------



## Ladybug09

Damn, Anika is a BISHHHHHHHH!



They doing all kinds of promotion here!!

Nod To MJ!!! Luscious call Naomi Liberian Girl!!!!!!


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Boo boo kitty is grimy


----------



## bag-princess

i can't wait for cookie to plant her foot in boobie kitty's behind!!   sorry low-down trifling ho!


----------



## Ladybug09

Nod to Aaliyah too!


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> i can't wait for cookie to plant her foot in boobie kitty's behind!!   Sorry low-down trifling ho!



+1


----------



## Ladybug09

I cannot deal!


----------



## lulilu

I have been a sucker for Lucius since day one.


----------



## MarvelGirl

OMGosh! Another great episode. This show is just...love. it. Cookie and Luscious. Love. It. Boo Boo Kitty face at the end. Cookie's face at the end...Ha!


----------



## robbins65

lulilu said:


> I have been a sucker for Lucius since day one.




THIS!!!!!


----------



## addisonshopper

I missed it cause my son is watching legend of kora. As soon as he lay down and close them eyes- dvr. Play


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ohmgee I won't be home yet for another couple hours , but I am so  trolling this thread for comments and spoilers LOL !
Guess it was good huh?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Please spill! Did they get to the kiss in the end?!


----------



## bag-princess

rx4dsoul said:


> Ohmgee I won't be home yet for another couple hours , but I am so  trolling this thread for comments and spoilers LOL !
> Guess it was good huh?




When is it not????? LOL


----------



## rx4dsoul

bag-princess said:


> When is it not????? LOL



LOL! Guess never


----------



## zaara10

Wait what do they mean by only 4 episodes left??! Like in this season or...? I need this show! Lol. 
Did anyone notice that they changed luscious' hair since the first episode? Looks better.


----------



## tamshac77

addisonshopper said:


> I missed it cause my son is watching legend of kora. *As soon as he lay down and close them eyes- dvr. Play*


----------



## tamshac77

rx4dsoul said:


> Please spill! Did they get to the kiss in the end?!



YES!!  I about passed out!  Girl, he took her!


----------



## tamshac77

Ohhh, this show!!!  I'm in love!


----------



## bag-princess

addisonshopper said:


> I missed it cause my son is watching legend of kora. As soon as he lay down and close them eyes- dvr. Play





this is the very reason that EVERY ROOM in the house has a tv!!!  even the kitchen! (DH tried to get them in bathrooms but it is already hard enough getting in them sometimes!!)   i remember all too well having to miss a show because blue's clues or rugrat's was on back in the day of my oldest son!  never again i said!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Aarrgghhh! Just saw ep 8 promo and Lucious is keeping up appearances with BBK !? Dang it he can make murder go away, so off with BBK too!  
And yeah I still havr to watch ep7 LOL somebody pinch me but im planning to run 1-6 before 7. 8 seems just so far away.


----------



## bag-princess

MarvelGirl said:


> OMGosh! Another great episode. This show is just...love. it. *Cookie and Luscious. Love. It. *Boo Boo Kitty face at the end. Cookie's face at the end...Ha!





i have been waiting for what happened last night with them - to happen since the first epi when she stepped out of prison!!   miss boo boo knew it would which is why she was always doing and saying anything she could to make cookie look bad!   and he sat right there beside her and said he loved cookie watching her speech!!  BLOOP!


----------



## CornishMon

Kitty don't give a darn! She all about the money!


----------



## bag-princess

CornishMon said:


> Kitty don't give a darn! She all about the money!





 and THAT is EXACTLY why she cares!   she ain't married to him yet so that money is not really all hers if something should happen to luscious like he told her father she would get!  no way does she want cookie to get in her way of that!   and we could see how his eyes lit up once he was told how much should would stand to get! 

and some people have suggested that she could very well be slipping luscious some drug to make his ALS even worse even faster so that she can cash in on empire even quicker - and i am beginning to believe that could be the case!


----------



## CornishMon

bag-princess said:


> and THAT is EXACTLY why she cares!   she ain't married to him yet so that money is not really all hers if something should happen to luscious like he told her father she would get!  no way does she want cookie to get in her way of that!   and we could see how his eyes lit up once he was told how much should would stand to get!
> 
> and some people have suggested that she could very well be slipping luscious some drug to make his ALS even worse even faster so that she can cash in on empire even quicker - and i am beginning to believe that could be the case!




I believe that the woman il do anything to get what she's after!


----------



## bag-princess

CornishMon said:


> I believe that the woman il do anything to get what she's after!





so do i!!!!


and you know after she got the peep show she is really going to be steppin' up her game now!


----------



## SummerMango

What a powerful episode this was! Loved loved loved Cookie's speech. Hehehe I love how she shrugged off the TelePrompTer &#128518;&#128514;. Loved Jamal and Hakeem's performance. &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079; Still fuming at Anika for what she did to poor Elle. Wow she really is a devil&#128127;. Elle deserved a chance. Also wow Andre, his reaction. &#128561;. Awwww that kiss........ It was long overdue. Omg I am afraid what Anika's ultimatum is&#128561;&#128127;&#128561;&#128127;.


----------



## addisonshopper

bag-princess said:


> this is the very reason that EVERY ROOM in the house has a tv!!!  even the kitchen! (DH tried to get them in bathrooms but it is already hard enough getting in them sometimes!!)   i remember all too well having to miss a show because blue's clues or rugrat's was on back in the day of my oldest son!  never again i said!




So do I. But every where I go my son  Go.  When my daughter went to college I downsized. So we in a 2 bedroom condo with lots of space from a 4 level town home and he is on my hip still. Every where I go he go. He 6 now . I have to dvr everything geez


----------



## CornishMon

bag-princess said:


> so do i!!!!
> 
> 
> and you know after she got the peep show she is really going to be steppin' up her game now!




Oh yeah but I'd be careful about messing with sista girl Cookie!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Okay, that was an awesome and emotional ep. My  thoughts:
1.	That was no mysterious disappearance of the babys mom, pretty sure Vernon and or Lucious had their hands on it.
2.	Poor Elle. Hate BBKitty some more.
3.	Love the brothers together  they perform so much better  as a team like 1 + 1 = 3 and probably Jamal takes 2 of that on talent. 
4.	Family scene squeezed a few tears out from me, yeah, Im sentimental that way. LOL at myself.
5.	MILDLY disappointed at Cookie , I wanted her to have put up at least a bit more resistance. (Probably not though, after 17 slammer years and that dinner outfit)
6.	Dang you Lucious, you totally played that pity card!!!
7.	Felt somewhat sorry for BBKitty too, Lucious cheated on her and no woman should go through that. I think she actually does care for him, even if she  does care for her status more. On the other hand, she drugged Elle so , yeah, I take my pity back !
8.	Andre is really messed up. Really,  seriously.


----------



## bag-princess

addisonshopper said:


> So do I. But every where I go my son  Go.  When my daughter went to college I downsized. So we in a 2 bedroom condo with lots of space from a 4 level town home* and he is on my hip still.* Every where I go he go. He 6 now . I have to dvr everything geez




oh yea - a hip baby i remember!!!   my boys are much older so they don't want to be attached to mommy anymore!  LOL





CornishMon said:


> Oh yeah but I'd be careful about messing with sista girl Cookie!




please!  cookie can handle her!   as long as she does not eat or drink anything that anika gives her!!




rx4dsoul said:


> Okay, that was an awesome and emotional ep. My  thoughts:
> 1.    That was no mysterious disappearance of the babys mom, pretty sure Vernon and or Lucious had their hands on it.  *(i would not be shocked or surprised!)*
> 2.    Poor Elle. Hate BBKitty some more.  *(THIS!)*
> 3.    Love the brothers together  they perform so much better  as a team like 1 + 1 = 3 and probably Jamal takes 2 of that on talent.  *(they are AWESOME together!)*
> 4.    Family scene squeezed a few tears out from me, yeah, Im sentimental that way. LOL at myself.  *(i love when they are all together and getting along!)*
> 5.    MILDLY disappointed at Cookie , I wanted her to have put up at least a bit more resistance. (Probably not though, after 17 slammer years and that dinner outfit) *(that is her first love and father of her kids - it is still there with them)*
> 6.    Dang you Lucious, you totally played that pity card!!! *(he loves his cookie!!)*
> 7.    Felt somewhat sorry for BBKitty too, Lucious cheated on her and no woman should go through that. I think she actually does care for him, even if she  does care for her status more. On the other hand, she drugged Elle so , yeah, I take my pity back !
> *(thank you!!!  she gets no sympathy from me after what she has done!)*
> 8.    Andre is really messed up. Really,  seriously.


 *(they need to increase his dosage ASAP!)*http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## MarvelGirl

bag-princess said:


> i have been waiting for what happened last night with them - to happen since the first epi when she stepped out of prison!!   miss boo boo knew it would which is why she was always doing and saying anything she could to make cookie look bad!   and he sat right there beside her and said he loved cookie watching her speech!!  BLOOP!



Yes! The chemistry between them is so insane. I actually can't believe they gave that to us this soon into the series/show. I was shocked but oh so happy too though. In regards to Anika, aka Boo Boo Kitty, she is definitely threatened and scared that Cookie is gonna ruin things for her. Can you blame her? Luscious and Cookie's history is long and very explosive! I wonder if she will ever get found out about what she did to Elle. I hope that selfie she did with the fan surfaces and somehow shows her spiking Elle's drink in the background...


----------



## bag-princess

this gave me life!!!!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## addisonshopper

I love that cookie calls her booboo kitty.  And I kind of felt lucious faked that he couldn't talk as to get cookie to go up and sell the company.


----------



## Sassys

addisonshopper said:


> I love that cookie calls her booboo kitty.  *And I kind of felt lucious faked that he couldn't talk as to get cookie to go up and sell the company.*



I agree


----------



## bag-princess

addisonshopper said:


> I love that cookie calls her booboo kitty.  And I kind of felt lucious faked that he couldn't talk as to get cookie to go up and sell the company.





yes THIS!!!!   because he sounded fine real fast when he said he loved her as he watched her!!


----------



## bag-princess

anybody catch Jussie on The Chew????


damn i missed it - did not know he would be a guest!!  i don't watch the show and had not seen any commercials for it either.


i keep reminding myself this show is soooo hot that everyone is wanting to talk to them - she are all over the place!


----------



## addisonshopper

My new Facebook name is BooBoo Kitty.  I love it. My friends think in crazy. BooBoo Kitty


----------



## Ladybug09

lol


----------



## GoldengirlNY

addisonshopper said:


> My new Facebook name is BooBoo Kitty.  I love it. My friends think in crazy. BooBoo Kitty




Lol, cute.


----------



## addisonshopper

Booboo Kitty cracks me up.


----------



## CornishMon

That is what I said???  


Be careful messing with sista girl Cookie! She's Ghetto at its best!

We all know Kitty has never been anywhere near where Cookie comes from.


----------



## rx4dsoul

addisonshopper said:


> And I kind of felt lucious faked that he couldn't talk as to get cookie to go up and sell the company.







bag-princess said:


> yes THIS!!!!   because he sounded fine real fast when he said he loved her as he watched her!!



And Cookie's speech was the ultimate high for a man faced with mortality. He got high on that! 

Haha no stoning please ! I AM a fan of them together...LOL


----------



## rx4dsoul

CornishMon said:


> We all know Kitty has never been anywhere near where Cookie comes from.



Cookie can just have another one of her cousins "handle" Anika.

Speaking of handling.. wondering when that shooting incident will come back to haunt Cookie....


----------



## tamshac77

rx4dsoul said:


> Okay, that was an awesome and emotional ep. My  thoughts:
> 1.    That was no mysterious disappearance of the babys mom, pretty sure Vernon and or Lucious had their hands on it.
> 2.    Poor Elle. Hate BBKitty some more.
> 3.    Love the brothers together  they perform so much better  as a team like 1 + 1 = 3 and probably Jamal takes 2 of that on talent.
> 4.    Family scene squeezed a few tears out from me, yeah, Im sentimental that way. LOL at myself.
> *5.    MILDLY disappointed at Cookie , I wanted her to have put up at least a bit more resistance. (Probably not though, after 17 slammer years and that dinner outfit)
> 6.    Dang you Lucious, you totally played that pity card!!!*
> 7.    Felt somewhat sorry for BBKitty too, Lucious cheated on her and no woman should go through that. I think she actually does care for him, even if she  does care for her status more. On the other hand, she drugged Elle so , yeah, I take my pity back !
> *8.    Andre is really messed up. Really,  seriously.*






I believed Lucious knew exactly what he was doing setting up that whole meeting with the fam, getting Cookie all emotional then taking her!  You could see it all over his face as soon as Anika left for Chicago.  HOWEVER, I enjoyed every minute of it!!  I kinda wish Cookie held out a little longer too, but I could only imagine how she felt after hearing her one and only love was dying. 

Poor Andre.


----------



## CornishMon

rx4dsoul said:


> Cookie can just have another one of her cousins "handle" Anika.
> 
> Speaking of handling.. wondering when that shooting incident will come back to haunt Cookie....




Right!  But I think Cookie would enjoy that too much!  Oh Booboo Anika will get hers when Cookie finds out she drugged ol girl!  She will be handed her azz!  

Yeah they have veered from the shooting and the detective chick. . .Cookie testifying?


----------



## tamshac77

SummerMango said:


> What a powerful episode this was! Loved loved loved Cookie's speech. Hehehe I love how she shrugged off the TelePrompTer &#128518;&#128514;. Loved Jamal and Hakeem's performance. &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079; Still fuming at Anika for what she did to poor Elle. Wow she really is a devil&#128127;. Elle deserved a chance. Also wow Andre, his reaction. &#128561;. Awwww that kiss........ It was long overdue. *Omg I am afraid what Anika's ultimatum is*&#128561;&#128127;&#128561;&#128127;.



  Me too. 



addisonshopper said:


> I love that cookie calls her booboo kitty. * And I kind of felt lucious faked that he couldn't talk as to get cookie to go up and sell the company.*



Me too.



rx4dsoul said:


> *Cookie can just have another one of her cousins "handle" Anika.
> *
> Speaking of handling.. wondering when that shooting incident will come back to haunt Cookie....



:giggles: Or her sister...


----------



## addisonshopper

Ms cookie. She knew how to get Lucious. She gave him one slice of that pie and he want that ole thang back. She gonna tease him good and plenty now. He said in the preview he been with many women and he been chasing they feeling only she have him.  Yes gawd.


----------



## rx4dsoul

tamshac77 said:


> [/B]



Hah! I saw the "taking" !


----------



## SummerMango

tamshac77 said:


> Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles: Or her sister...




Thank you &#128144;


----------



## Ladybug09

addisonshopper said:


> Ms cookie. She knew how to get Lucious. She gave him one slice of that pie and he want that ole thang back. She gonna tease him good and plenty now. He said in the preview he been with many women and he been chasing they feeling only she have him.  Yes gawd.



Haha this made me lol!!!!


----------



## lulilu

When Lucius was getting Booboo's doctor dad to sign his health certificate for the IPO, he said something about Booboo being a billionaire if the IPO took place.  Does she have any ownership in the business or was he talking about being married to him?


----------



## Ladybug09

lulilu said:


> When Lucius was getting Booboo's doctor dad to sign his health certificate for the IPO, he said something about Booboo being a billionaire if the IPO took place.  Does she have any ownership in the business or was he talking about being married to him?



Being married to him.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ladybug09 said:


> Being married to him.



Don't shoot me but here's some more sentimentalism:
Maybe Lucious and Cookie ain't really divorced yet, think bogus lawyer or bogus papers , or Lucious "abandoned" her to protect her....
okay I am totally nuts ?


----------



## Ladybug09

rx4dsoul said:


> Don't shoot me but here's some more sentimentalism:
> Maybe Lucious and Cookie ain't really divorced yet, think bogus lawyer or bogus papers , or Lucious "abandoned" her to protect her....
> okay I am totally nuts ?



Girl!!!!!!! That would TOTALLY Flip the story! Juicy!!!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

I wonder how they can drag Lucious' ALS though before he gets into that wheelchair ( I don't want to see an invalid Lucious ) . I definitely want this show to keep going for 2-3 more seasons but I hope they don't drag it out too long.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ladybug09 said:


> Girl!!!!!!! That would TOTALLY Flip the story! Juicy!!!!!



Yeah! Coz there's still that question of him leaving her out to hang in prison...something big must have been going on. Lucious mentioned something about a nanny (who got shot) and he got involved with that Bereti guy...but still some unresolved issue there ...

Aaarggh!!! This show got me hooked when my mind should be somewhere else!


----------



## zaara10

rx4dsoul said:


> Don't shoot me but here's some more sentimentalism:
> 
> Maybe Lucious and Cookie ain't really divorced yet, think bogus lawyer or bogus papers , or Lucious "abandoned" her to protect her....
> 
> okay I am totally nuts ?




Yes, I like this storyline!


----------



## mama13drama99

This wasn't his finest recap, I think because he's sick/congested.  But I guess the episode was as good to him as it was to all of us that he had to do a video, lol.   

http://youtu.be/WTjyhodLUxw

I can't take that doggie in the background!


----------



## rx4dsoul

What ? No paternity test?
They were mighty quick to take that kid under their wing...Lucious especially...
Wait ...(xmas lights over my head now)...could be REALLY his child (like some of you said)...could be he set this up to make Jamal look more macho...could be coz hes dying and Family IS everything. Hope it's only #3. I don't want a dirty Lucious, I want him to make amends to Cookie.

Lucious, your sons need their  mother/a strong mother! Leave that company in her hands to hold in trust for them!


----------



## tamshac77

rx4dsoul said:


> What ? No paternity test?
> They were mighty quick to take that kid under their wing...Lucious especially...
> Wait ...(xmas lights over my head now)...could be REALLY his child (like some of you said)...could be he set this up to make Jamal look more macho...could be coz hes dying and Family IS everything. Hope it's only #3. I don't want a dirty Lucious, I want him to make amends to Cookie.
> 
> *Lucious, your sons need their  mother/a strong mother! Leave that company in her hands to hold in trust for them![/*QUOTE]
> 
> I agree, and that just might be what he does.
> 
> I don't want a dirty Lucious, either.  I get excited when he and Cookie get close, and I was too happy to see them hook up.  HOWEVER...killing Bunkie, threatening Cookie because he feared she was snitching on him, and the way he treats his sons (especially Jamal) proves everything Jamal says in next week's episode to be true.  Lucious really only loves himself.  Maybe not.  Maybe the money has just gone to his head.  But, he did throw Jamal in the trash can long before Empire, and left Cookie in the dust.  Maybe the ALS will change him.


----------



## bag-princess

addisonshopper said:


> Ms cookie. She knew how to get Lucious. She gave him one slice of that pie and he want that ole thang back. She gonna tease him good and plenty now. *He said in the preview he been with many women and he been chasing they feeling only she have him.*  Yes gawd.




POINT.BLANK.PERIOD.





Ladybug09 said:


> Being married to him.





which she is not yet!   but her daddy's eyes lit up at the thought of her being a billionaire - he was happy to sign those papers!!!


----------



## addisonshopper

Luscious lusting for that thang again. His tongue hanging out chasing after cookies - cooooookkkkieees.


----------



## bag-princess

addisonshopper said:


> luscious lusting for that thang again. His tongue hanging out chasing after cookies - cooooookkkkieees.





omg lmao


----------



## rx4dsoul

addisonshopper said:


> Luscious lusting for that thang again. His tongue hanging out chasing after cookies - cooooookkkkieees.



Nyahaha ! LOL


----------



## rx4dsoul

tamshac77 said:


> [QUOTE[/[/B]QUOTE]
> 
> I agree, and that just might be what he does.
> 
> I don't want a dirty Lucious, either.  I get excited when he and Cookie get close, and I was too happy to see them hook up.  HOWEVER...killing Bunkie, threatening Cookie because he feared she was snitching on him, and the way he treats his sons (especially Jamal) proves everything Jamal says in next week's episode to be true.  Lucious really only loves himself.  Maybe not.  Maybe the money has just gone to his head.  But, he did throw Jamal in the trash can long before Empire, and left Cookie in the dust.  Maybe the ALS will change him.



Haha and this is what the show's producers want! To keep us guessing about the motives of this man - they wanted to give us a complex Lucious, and keep us talking!..

Apparently its th highest rated show on primetime right now!


----------



## tamshac77

rx4dsoul said:


> Haha and this is what the show's producers want! To keep us guessing about the motives of this man - they wanted to give us a complex Lucious, and keep us talking!..
> 
> Apparently its th highest rated show on primetime right now!




Exactly!

Wow, I'm not surprised about the ratings. I'm hooked as long as it keeps me on the edge of my seat.


----------



## SummerMango

tamshac77 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Wow, I'm not surprised about the ratings. I'm hooked as long as it keeps me on the edge of my seat.




 Hehe me too! This show and How To Get Away With Murder are my two current favorites&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## rx4dsoul

I used to LOVE Scandal, but this season the storyline is getting a bit too ridiculous for me. I'm still keeping tabs on Murder though.


----------



## CornishMon

rx4dsoul said:


> I used to LOVE Scandal, but this season the storyline is getting a bit too ridiculous for me. I'm still keeping tabs on Murder though.




Agreed with Scandal!  But I still watch love Washington!  Still tripping that no one has bothered to check and see if this little girl is really Jamal's?  Specially Cookie?


----------



## tamshac77

CornishMon said:


> Agreed with Scandal!  But I still watch love Washington!  Still tripping that no one has bothered to check and see if this little girl is really Jamal's?  Specially Cookie?




I know! Seems like Cookie would have gotten a doctor in the house day one! Maybe they're partial because Jamal was once married to the mama, making it very possible she's his, and because it helps hide his little secret even more. I'm sure there's a juicy reason for it!


----------



## CornishMon

tamshac77 said:


> I know! Seems like Cookie would have gotten a doctor in the house day one! Maybe they're partial because Jamal was once married to the mama, making it very possible she's his, and because it helps hide his little secret even more. I'm sure there's a juicy reason for it!




Makes sense!


----------



## zaara10

Did anyone see Terrence on the oscars last night? What happened? It was a little strange.


----------



## lulilu

zaara10 said:


> Did anyone see Terrence on the oscars last night? What happened? It was a little strange.



I just saw a still red carpet photo.  I'd love to know what happened.


----------



## SummerMango

zaara10 said:


> Did anyone see Terrence on the oscars last night? What happened? It was a little strange.




He cried when he was presenting. Also Neil Patrick Harris mentioned it when he revealed his "Oscar Predictions" that Terrence will get emotional


----------



## Ladybug09

who was he presenting to?


----------



## zaara10

SummerMango said:


> He cried when he was presenting. Also Neil Patrick Harris mentioned it when he revealed his "Oscar Predictions" that Terrence will get emotional



He got emotional but it also seemed like there was an issue w/ the teleprompter & he had to wing it. Idk


----------



## SummerMango

Ladybug09 said:


> who was he presenting to?




He was presenting the best picture nominations. 

http://m.usmagazine.com/celebrity-n...in-confusing-oscars-2015-speech-video-2015222


----------



## zaara10

Here's part of a rolling stone article talking about it:

"Speaking of everything being awesome, Terrence Howard had a moment and a half. All the man had to do was introduce clips from a few nominated movies, yet just stepping onstage to describe Birdman seemed to drive him over the edge. "I'm blown away right now myself," he announced. By the time he got to the end of what seemed like a Lucious Lyon deathbed scene, the only thing missing was a Cookie walk-on, although Cookie would have demanded to know why the hell they left out Joan Rivers...."

Read more: http://www.rollingstone.com/tv/feat...you-re-terrence-howard-20150223#ixzz3Sbc6uCF5 
Follow us: @rollingstone on Twitter | RollingStone on Facebook


----------



## rx4dsoul

I love Wednesdays! So bummed though I won't be able to catch it on primetime (Again!!) later. 

I wonder if Cookie's going to record tracks with the family on tonight's episode? She did talk about a revival album with Lucious . And apparently Taraji has done some vocals on a rap song in Hustle and Flow (a movie on hustling and music and -surprise surprise - which she starred in with Terrence....yeah...I might be the only one here on the thread who is only just figuring/finding all this out LOL) so all these goings-on on the show is familiar territory for her.

Fo sure I'm sooo stalking this thread for spoilers


----------



## rx4dsoul

And that would leave Andre out and make him resent everyone so much more.


----------



## Sassys

Hmmm, what is Anika up to?


----------



## swags

"You want Cookie's nookie, ditch the *****"


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Hmmm, what is Anika up to?




getting her hands on lucas's money!!!  

i would not be shocked if she is slipping him something to cause these episodes of his to hasten his demise so she and her daddy can have it all!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> getting her hands on lucas's money!!!
> 
> i would not be shocked if she is slipping him something to cause these episodes of his to hasten his demise so she and her daddy can have it all!



Why push up the wedding? He is not going to die in a few months. I also think she will start to slip him stuff after he marries her.


----------



## Sassys

Can you play the tamborine Yoko :lolots::lolots:


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mama Camille better not  set her sights on Lucious later...
Lucious don't you dare hit on Liberian Girl.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Why push up the wedding?* He is not going to die in a few months.* I also think she will start to slip him stuff after he marries her.





she could very well try and make that possible!   i think she is slipping it now and will up the amount more after she is assured of getting what she wants.   and since she saw him in bed with cookie she knows she better step up her game.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Can you play the tamborine Yoko :lolots::lolots:




i bet that was all taraji!!!  :lolots:
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

Well Anika goes bye bye next week.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Well Anika goes bye bye next week.




where is she going?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sassys said:


> Well Anika goes bye bye next week.



Where to?  good riddance. Please make it permanent.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> where is she going?



you didn't see the preview for next week? :couch:


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> you didn't see the preview for next week? :couch:





oh hell i missed it!   i got up to throw some more wood on the fire! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## CornishMon

Sassys said:


> Why push up the wedding? He is not going to die in a few months. I also think she will start to slip him stuff after he marries her.




No it's to take a shot at Cookie.  And right now if he dies and they are not married she has no rights to anything!  Black mailing him is all she has working for her scandalous azz!  She can't beat love!

Not that Jamal came out in a song! Damn!


----------



## SummerMango

Another powerful episode tonight&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;. It is really sick what Andre and his wife has got going. I felt bad for her in the car. Good thing Luscious figured out what Andre and Vernon are up to behind his back. Also wonder what Anika is up to? Was happy to see in the previews that Cookie's assistant still has her back&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;. Also I really want Jamal and Hakeem to figure out that Andre and his wife are causing a rift between them. Loved Jamal's version of Luscious song. So glad he came out.


----------



## Ladybug09

swags said:


> "You want Cookie's nookie, ditch the *****"



Girl, the sayings tonight had me rolling! Another fantastic episode and the previews have me hyped!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Like always


----------



## rx4dsoul

SummerMango said:


> Also I really want *Jamal and Hakeem to figure out that Andre and his wife are causing a rift between them*.



Yes, please!!!


----------



## tamshac77

rx4dsoul said:


> And that would leave Andre out and make him resent everyone so much more.




You were right.


----------



## tamshac77

swags said:


> "You want Cookie's nookie, ditch the *****"




Okaaaay, haha!


----------



## tamshac77

I need Cookie to beat Anika AND Yoko down. They got me wanting to fight messing with my girl. 

I felt sorry for Andre trying to kill himself.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Whooaaa...! Great episode so far...! 
1. Dang you Lucious you had to let Cookie convince you to choose her?!! Dang you Cookie too for feeling like you had to convince him too ?!.
2. DIE Anika!
3. Felt sorry for nonmusical Andre.
4. Felt more sorry for  Rhonda though , so Andre, I take my pity back...
5. And Andre I wish you could die and take Unca Vernon to the grave with you.
6. Hakeem acts like a baby, quick to anger and quick to forgive - he might still man-up when we least expect him to...
.....okay so I'm still at  18secs into the show...


----------



## rx4dsoul

7. Oh Hakeem, don't play with your mom so, she looked like she was going to burst from happiness when you kissed her cheek...
8. I second the motion, Lucious knows something is going on with Andre and Vernon...
9. Andre scares me!


----------



## rx4dsoul

10. OH M GEE JAMAL! What happened to waiting til Dad is dead before you come out! Lucious is going to have a seizure!


----------



## rx4dsoul

11. Oh the expressions on their face! Especially on Jamal's...big load off his shoulders!
12. Poor Andre, odd man out in the family...haha okay there's my pity for him again..
13. Awww...brotherly love between Jamal and Hakeem... **sniff***
14. Anika you #%$


----------



## rx4dsoul

15. Lucious please don't do this!

Can it be next week already!!!


----------



## SummerMango

rx4dsoul said:


> Yes, please!!!




It seems these two brothers are really close. It is mean what Andre and his wife are doing. But ewwww ewwww ewwww felt so bad for Andre's wife. The "husband she was supposed to seduce" was so creepy.


----------



## bag-princess

i don't feel bad for her at all.  she allows herself to be pimped out and used however he wants her to be!   she wants the money and power just as much as he does.  

and i don't feel bad for andre either.  he is married to that user and scheming wife by choice.  she gets in his already messed up head and makes it worse.  and again - he lets her.  they enable each other. 

i am going to watch it again today (as usual on thursday) so this time i can see what is going to go down next week with luscious and boo boo kitty!


----------



## CornishMon

SummerMango said:


> Another powerful episode tonight&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;. It is really sick what Andre and his wife has got going. I felt bad for her in the car. Good thing Luscious figured out what Andre and Vernon are up to behind his back. Also wonder what Anika is up to? Was happy to see in the previews that Cookie's assistant still has her back&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;. Also I really want Jamal and Hakeem to figure out that Andre and his wife are causing a rift between them. Loved Jamal's version of Luscious song. So glad he came out.




I don't feel sorry for Andre's wife!  She allows him to exploit her and believe me you she's all about the money!  She will do anything to maintain it!  Also look at the way she treats him - she running things in that relationship!  Andre needs to be committed!  

I think Jamal and Hakeem are two close to part!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I can't with Twitter &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## tamshac77

Lol!


----------



## michie

I wonder if any other industry rumors will be touched upon after seeing Andre attempt to use his wife to "close the deal"...


----------



## bag-princess

*Empire Star Trai Byers Says He Almost Quit Acting To Be A Pastor After Struggling To Find Work*



As tormented as the character of Andre is on Empire, the  opportunity to play the power-hungry son of Lucious Lyon on the hit Fox  show is major for Trai Byers. The handsome actor has been very blessed  within the last year or so. Not only did he land a big role on the show  everyones talking about, but he also played James Forman in the  critically-acclaimed film, _Selma_. But things werent always  flourishing in Byers career. In an interview on The Meredith Vieira  Show, he said that after struggling to find work as an actor in 2013,  he was close to quitting to become a man of the cloth.




In 2013 I  did not work at all just contemplating what I needed to do if I was  walking in my destiny or not. Is this what Trai wants to do? I am a big  Christian so I always talk about that. Is this what God wants me to do? I  really contemplated changing going into something else. I am very  passionate about God and religion and I thought maybe Im supposed to be  a pastor. I dont know. I was open to being used in any way that was  aligned for me destiny wise and_ Empire_ came. Right after _Empire_, _Selma_ came. Then to look later down the line to see _Empire_ was premiering on Wednesday night, the same week on Friday _Selma_ was going wide, like, you couldnt time it like that.




                                                                                Vieira: Did you believe it was a message?
Byers: Yes! Stay where you are [laughs]
And the show has definitely blown up. Byers revealed how the cast found out they were given the greenlight for a second season.




The  core cast were on our way to the TCAs in Los Angeles, all on a plane  together. Its the Television Critics Association. So were landing in  LA and this man sitting next to me, he has a baseball cap on, regular  guy, unassuming guy. As soon as we land they tell us we can turn our  phones on. He turns his on and says, Hey, you know you were just picked  up for a second season right? Im like, Really? Im sitting in the  middle, Yazz is in the front. Taraji and Jussie are across from me and  Terrence is in the back. Im like, We just got picked up for a second  season yall and the front of the plane just erupts. Im sure we scared  the mess out of the people in the back [laughs].
Lee Daniels  shared that he was trying to get Denzel Washington to appear on the show  after the acting legend revealed that he loved it, so everyone is  wondering, will we see Washington in season two? Byers hopes so.




Wouldnt  that be great? I love Denzel. The show is huge. And with a huge show  comes a lot of rumors. I couldnt say whether he was or was not, but  that would be great! Hopefully he does.






http://madamenoire.com/514495/empir...most-quit-acting-pastor-struggling-find-work/


----------



## dooneybaby

I still haven't seen this series! I'm going to have to catch up this weekend, as well as with "Orange is the New Black!"


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> *Empire Star Trai Byers Says He Almost Quit Acting To Be A Pastor After Struggling To Find Work*
> 
> 
> 
> As tormented as the character of Andre is on Empire, the  opportunity to play the power-hungry son of Lucious Lyon on the hit Fox  show is major for Trai Byers. The handsome actor has been very blessed  within the last year or so. Not only did he land a big role on the show  everyones talking about, but he also played James Forman in the  critically-acclaimed film, _Selma_. But things werent always  flourishing in Byers career. In an interview on The Meredith Vieira  Show, he said that after struggling to find work as an actor in 2013,  he was close to quitting to become a man of the cloth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2013 I  did not work at all just contemplating what I needed to do if I was  walking in my destiny or not. Is this what Trai wants to do? I am a big  Christian so I always talk about that. Is this what God wants me to do? I  really contemplated changing going into something else. I am very  passionate about God and religion and I thought maybe Im supposed to be  a pastor. I dont know. I was open to being used in any way that was  aligned for me destiny wise and_ Empire_ came. Right after _Empire_, _Selma_ came. Then to look later down the line to see _Empire_ was premiering on Wednesday night, the same week on Friday _Selma_ was going wide, like, you couldnt time it like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vieira: Did you believe it was a message?
> Byers: Yes! Stay where you are [laughs]
> And the show has definitely blown up. Byers revealed how the cast found out they were given the greenlight for a second season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The  core cast were on our way to the TCAs in Los Angeles, all on a plane  together. Its the Television Critics Association. So were landing in  LA and this man sitting next to me, he has a baseball cap on, regular  guy, unassuming guy. As soon as we land they tell us we can turn our  phones on. He turns his on and says, Hey, you know you were just picked  up for a second season right? Im like, Really? Im sitting in the  middle, Yazz is in the front. Taraji and Jussie are across from me and  Terrence is in the back. Im like, We just got picked up for a second  season yall and the front of the plane just erupts. Im sure we scared  the mess out of the people in the back [laughs].
> Lee Daniels  shared that he was trying to get Denzel Washington to appear on the show  after the acting legend revealed that he loved it, so everyone is  wondering, will we see Washington in season two? Byers hopes so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldnt  that be great? I love Denzel. The show is huge. And with a huge show  comes a lot of rumors. I couldnt say whether he was or was not, but  that would be great! Hopefully he does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://madamenoire.com/514495/empir...most-quit-acting-pastor-struggling-find-work/



Thanks for posting this interview. Good for him. It's always interesting to me how different actors/ actresses are compared to the role/ roles they play. 

I'm excited there will be a second season. Empire just came out of nowhere and blew up! I'm hooked!


----------



## tamshac77

dooneybaby said:


> I still haven't seen this series! I'm going to have to catch up this weekend, as well as with "Orange is the New Black!"



I hope you like it!


----------



## Sassys

Taraji P. Henson and Terrence Howard take the cover of EWs Empire related issue!

Terrence chatted about working with Taraji on the show: Were like father and daughter, mother and son, brother and sister, he said. Weve never been lovers. When I was doing Hustle & Flow, I was like, I know Im playing this character right if all my female co-leads want to sleep with me. Taraji was the only one that didnt want to.

Meanwhile, Empires ratings keep on growing as the show approaches the season finale in a few weeks.

Empire rose to 13.75 million viewers in last nights episode, which makes it the most-watched show of the evening, THR reports.

justJared


----------



## bag-princess

*Empire star Jussie Smollett: Somebody wrote me a letter and said Jamal gave them the strength to come out*





                               Wednesday nights episode was a pivotal one for _Empire_s  most poignant storyline: the tempestuous relationship between  homophobic Lucious (Terrence Howard) and gay son Jamal (Jussie  Smollett). Aspiring singer Jamal defied his father and came out at the  White Party by covering one of Lucious most famous songs and changing  the lyrics.
 For Smollett, the experience of playing Jamal has been incredibly rewarding. _EW _sat down on the set a few weeks ago with the actor for an emotional interview about this incredible role.



*EW:* *How did you get involved in this? Did you audition? Did you read the script and loved it? How did this all come about?
SMOLLETT: *All of the above.  My older sister, Jazz, sent this link saying that Lee Daniels and Danny  Strong were developing this show. It was a link in _Variety_ or _Hollywood Reporter_, one of the traits. And I immediately called up my manager and said, I have to do this.
 So I immediately jumped on Instagram and I direct messaged Lee  Daniels and I said, I know that you get this all the time, but I sing, I  act, I dance, I write music; Im a musician. I am Jamal Lyon in more  ways than one. I wasnt expecting him to look at it, but I knew that I  was going to get an audition. And he responded the night before my  audition and said, Casting will be in touch. Peace. Thats all he  said.
 So I met him that following Monday and after I was done singing for  him he said, You direct messaged me. And I said, Yes I did. And he  said, Youre a smart little kitten. [_Laughs_] And I said,  Thank you sir. But he took me through the ringer to make sure that I  was the one for Jamal. I went in seven different times. He made me sing  for my life.
*Why this script? *
Its such a script that carries so much heart and carries so much truth.  I keep saying this, that this is the Lee Daniels way. I think that any  actor, any artist period, would love to work with an artist like Lee  Daniels. Because what he and Danny Strong have done by creating this  show, is really, I felt like what they were doing is they werent  preaching, yet they were getting such important messages out there about  acceptance, about sexuality, about mental disorders, but about family.  At its core, its about family, and family and music, personally, is my  life. So, it just told a story that I relate to, and also a story that I  want to tell. So, thats why.
*The Jamal and Lucious storyline is very  representative of his life and its very emotional for him. Was that  sort of why he put you through the ringer? Did he tell youwas it  because he wanted to make sure that the right person was playing this  role?*
He wanted to make  sure that it was 1000 percent truthful. That it was organic and  authentic and real. Thats why Lee has no problem, in the middle of you  acting, says, Your actingthrow it away. Give me less, cut it in half.  Thats the Lee Daniels way, because hes all about getting to the  truth. Sometimes, even the truth that is very ugly that we dont want to  face within ourselves. But I do think thats why hes gotten such great  performances out of some of the most made up and beautifully perfect  artists. He strips them down and holds up a mirror to them and says,  This is what you really look like. Show me. And its brilliant. I love  him. We talked a lot about his life and his life growing up and the  similarities between our lives growing up and the differences between  our lives growing up. We really bonded in a way that I feel that whoever  was going to play Jamal had to be able to bond with Lee because at the  end of the day, Jamal is so close to Lees heart that you had to tell it  the way that he saw truthful.
*Whats the response been like for you? Do you have people approach you to talk about this storyline?*
It makes me wanna cry, it really does. Its really, really special. [_Starts to choke up and cry_]  As artists, we dont always get to do the roles that really mean  something. To be able to tell this story is such an honor because I get  so many letters from kids that say that they didnt know where to turn,  they didnt have anybody to look up to. Somebody wrote me a letter after  the second episode and they said that it gave them the strength to come  out to their parents. To me, its such a blessing to be able to play  Jamal because its making people somehow feel like theyre not alone.  And growing up, we all feel alone at some point. And if a kid can look  at whether you are gay, lesbian, bi, transgender, heterosexual, whatever  you are, you can see yourself in Jamal. Thats what I love.
*You guys keep growing each week in the ratings. Have you been able to enjoy the success?*
It  hasnt clicked yet. The other day I went to Whole Foods and bought some  chewable Vitamin C and got mobbed by like 15 girls. Today I was seven  minutes late to work and Im never late to work. I have been late to  work two times. But a van of women were in Whole Foods and I was there  to get my salad for lunch. Literally, they come up and theyre like  Jamal! And I was late because they had to stay there and try to figure  out how to use their camera phones.
 I kind of feel like how Michael Jackson must have felt after  Thriller was out and he had to come out with Bad. Here we are  through the first season and were five months out until we start the  second season, and Im like, What the hell are yall gonna do next?  Because its going to be very difficult to top this season.
*Theres been a lot of talk that Empire is sort of galvanizing Hollywood in terms of promoting more diverse casting. Do you think its going to change things?*
Yeah,  I mean, things are always changing. Not fast enough, but things are  changing. We have to realize that we have to give credit where credit is  due. A large portion of that change is due to Miss Shonda Rhimes. Its  just a fact. What she did is she truly mixed it up and lent a face of  normalcy as to what it is to be a person of color. And Lee had managed  to do that in film. The things that he did with _Monsters Ball_ and _The Butler_ and _Precious_.  Its phenomenal. It only makes sense that Lee would be the one that  kind of took us on. It only makes sense that Lee would be the person to  join the race, for lack of a better word. But to join the race of  changing the face of television. I feel like people like Lee and Shonda  Rhimes, they are partners in this race.
*Tease the last half of the seasonwhats going to be happening with Jamal?*
Jamal  comes into his own. Jamal fiercely demands respect from Lucious, and in  turn, Lucious is given a choice. You will see Jamal grow as a man and,  in turn, you will see Lucious grow as a man. Thats all I can really  say.
*Is there going to be a Jussie Smollett album now?*
There will be a Jussie Smollett album. I signed to Columbia. So darling [_Laughs_] Im label mates with Beyoncé and Adele and Barbara Streisand.
*Will it be Empire music or is it a whole different thing?*
Its going to be a whole different thing. Now, the _Empire_  family will still have something to do with it. I would love for  Terrence to come and oversee the production of all of the music. And I  would love for Timbaland to come on and Jim Beanz. Weve all talked and  theyre all down to work on it.






             Originally posted February 26 2015

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/02/2...ying-jamal-‘somebody-wrote-me-letter-and-said


----------



## robbins65

&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## rx4dsoul

bag-princess said:


> *Empire star Jussie Smollett:
> ]*


*

Wow ! Thanks for posting this. *


----------



## rx4dsoul

robbins65 said:


> &#128514;&#128514;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909826



:d


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> *Empire star Jussie Smollett: Somebody wrote me a letter and said Jamal gave them the strength to come out*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday nights episode was a pivotal one for _Empire_s  most poignant storyline: the tempestuous relationship between  homophobic Lucious (Terrence Howard) and gay son Jamal (Jussie  Smollett). Aspiring singer Jamal defied his father and came out at the  White Party by covering one of Lucious most famous songs and changing  the lyrics.
> For Smollett, the experience of playing Jamal has been incredibly rewarding. _EW _sat down on the set a few weeks ago with the actor for an emotional interview about this incredible role.
> 
> 
> 
> *EW:* *How did you get involved in this? Did you audition? Did you read the script and loved it? How did this all come about?
> SMOLLETT: *All of the above.  My older sister, Jazz, sent this link saying that Lee Daniels and Danny  Strong were developing this show. It was a link in _Variety_ or _Hollywood Reporter_, one of the traits. And I immediately called up my manager and said, I have to do this.
> So I immediately jumped on Instagram and I direct messaged Lee  Daniels and I said, I know that you get this all the time, but I sing, I  act, I dance, I write music; Im a musician. I am Jamal Lyon in more  ways than one. I wasnt expecting him to look at it, but I knew that I  was going to get an audition. And he responded the night before my  audition and said, Casting will be in touch. Peace. Thats all he  said.
> So I met him that following Monday and after I was done singing for  him he said, You direct messaged me. And I said, Yes I did. And he  said, Youre a smart little kitten. [_Laughs_] And I said,  Thank you sir. But he took me through the ringer to make sure that I  was the one for Jamal. I went in seven different times. He made me sing  for my life.
> *Why this script? *
> Its such a script that carries so much heart and carries so much truth.  I keep saying this, that this is the Lee Daniels way. I think that any  actor, any artist period, would love to work with an artist like Lee  Daniels. Because what he and Danny Strong have done by creating this  show, is really, I felt like what they were doing is they werent  preaching, yet they were getting such important messages out there about  acceptance, about sexuality, about mental disorders, but about family.  At its core, its about family, and family and music, personally, is my  life. So, it just told a story that I relate to, and also a story that I  want to tell. So, thats why.
> *The Jamal and Lucious storyline is very  representative of his life and its very emotional for him. Was that  sort of why he put you through the ringer? Did he tell youwas it  because he wanted to make sure that the right person was playing this  role?*
> He wanted to make  sure that it was 1000 percent truthful. That it was organic and  authentic and real. Thats why Lee has no problem, in the middle of you  acting, says, Your actingthrow it away. Give me less, cut it in half.  Thats the Lee Daniels way, because hes all about getting to the  truth. Sometimes, even the truth that is very ugly that we dont want to  face within ourselves. But I do think thats why hes gotten such great  performances out of some of the most made up and beautifully perfect  artists. He strips them down and holds up a mirror to them and says,  This is what you really look like. Show me. And its brilliant. I love  him. We talked a lot about his life and his life growing up and the  similarities between our lives growing up and the differences between  our lives growing up. We really bonded in a way that I feel that whoever  was going to play Jamal had to be able to bond with Lee because at the  end of the day, Jamal is so close to Lees heart that you had to tell it  the way that he saw truthful.
> *Whats the response been like for you? Do you have people approach you to talk about this storyline?*
> It makes me wanna cry, it really does. Its really, really special. [_Starts to choke up and cry_]  As artists, we dont always get to do the roles that really mean  something. To be able to tell this story is such an honor because I get  so many letters from kids that say that they didnt know where to turn,  they didnt have anybody to look up to. Somebody wrote me a letter after  the second episode and they said that it gave them the strength to come  out to their parents. To me, its such a blessing to be able to play  Jamal because its making people somehow feel like theyre not alone.  And growing up, we all feel alone at some point. And if a kid can look  at whether you are gay, lesbian, bi, transgender, heterosexual, whatever  you are, you can see yourself in Jamal. Thats what I love.
> *You guys keep growing each week in the ratings. Have you been able to enjoy the success?*
> It  hasnt clicked yet. The other day I went to Whole Foods and bought some  chewable Vitamin C and got mobbed by like 15 girls. Today I was seven  minutes late to work and Im never late to work. I have been late to  work two times. But a van of women were in Whole Foods and I was there  to get my salad for lunch. Literally, they come up and theyre like  Jamal! And I was late because they had to stay there and try to figure  out how to use their camera phones.
> I kind of feel like how Michael Jackson must have felt after  Thriller&#148; was out and he had to come out with Bad. Here we are  through the first season and were five months out until we start the  second season, and Im like, What the hell are yall gonna do next?  Because its going to be very difficult to top this season.
> *Theres been a lot of talk that Empire is sort of galvanizing Hollywood in terms of promoting more diverse casting. Do you think its going to change things?*
> Yeah,  I mean, things are always changing. Not fast enough, but things are  changing. We have to realize that we have to give credit where credit is  due. A large portion of that change is due to Miss Shonda Rhimes. Its  just a fact. What she did is she truly mixed it up and lent a face of  normalcy as to what it is to be a person of color. And Lee had managed  to do that in film. The things that he did with _Monsters Ball_ and _The Butler_ and _Precious_.  Its phenomenal. It only makes sense that Lee would be the one that  kind of took us on. It only makes sense that Lee would be the person to  join the race, for lack of a better word. But to join the race of  changing the face of television. I feel like people like Lee and Shonda  Rhimes, they are partners in this race.
> *Tease the last half of the seasonwhats going to be happening with Jamal?*
> Jamal  comes into his own. Jamal fiercely demands respect from Lucious, and in  turn, Lucious is given a choice. You will see Jamal grow as a man and,  in turn, you will see Lucious grow as a man. Thats all I can really  say.
> *Is there going to be a Jussie Smollett album now?*
> There will be a Jussie Smollett album. I signed to Columbia. So darling [_Laughs_] Im label mates with Beyoncé and Adele and Barbara Streisand.
> *Will it be Empire music or is it a whole different thing?*
> Its going to be a whole different thing. Now, the _Empire_  family will still have something to do with it. I would love for  Terrence to come and oversee the production of all of the music. And I  would love for Timbaland to come on and Jim Beanz. Weve all talked and  theyre all down to work on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted February 26 2015
> 
> http://www.ew.com/article/2015/02/2...ying-jamal-‘somebody-wrote-me-letter-and-said



Awesome interview. Thanks! I love Jamal!


----------



## lulilu

Just caught up with ths week's episode on demand.  Can't wait for next week.  Now I really hate Anika.


----------



## zaara10

robbins65 said:


> &#128514;&#128514;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909826




Ha, I replayed that scene like 3xs! Loved it.


----------



## Sassys

rx4dsoul said:


> Wow ! Thanks for posting this.



What is this?
Posts with : improper format, poor quality photos (these are quite self-explanatory), multiple items per post especially if not properly segregated, as well as posts without a link to the original seller or auction (must be recent or current) might be overlooked. I would prefer to assist members who contribute regularly to tPF and participate in a variety of topics .


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> What is this?
> Posts with : improper format, poor quality photos (these are quite self-explanatory), multiple items per post especially if not properly segregated, as well as posts without a link to the original seller or auction (must be recent or current) might be overlooked. I would prefer to assist members who contribute regularly to tPF and participate in a variety of topics .








their siggy -
guidelines to have handbags authenticated!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> their siggy -
> guidelines to have handbags authenticated!



Oh, I was so damn confused.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Oh, I was so damn confused.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sassys said:


> Oh, I was so damn confused.



Sorry dearie!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Malik Yoba (Uncle Vernon) just outed Jussie Smollet in an interview.

...effectively crushed my heart and dashed my hopes of having a child with him.

Oh well, I still love Jamal on the show and am absolutely rooting for him. Go Jamal!!!


----------



## bag-princess

rx4dsoul said:


> Malik Yoba (Uncle Vernon) just outed Jussie Smollet in an interview.
> 
> ...effectively crushed my heart and dashed my hopes of having a child with him.
> 
> Oh well, I still love Jamal on the show and am absolutely rooting for him. Go Jamal!!!






 i have seen people get highly upset when told he was and refuse to believe it until/unless it comes from him. most people knew he was.  i am also Team Jamal!


i wonder how Jussie feels about that - he said in a recent interview with Sway when asked about it "Im not willing to confirm or deny anything. I live my life. I dont  hide anything, I just dont choose to talk about my personal life.


----------



## lulilu

robbins65 said:


> &#128514;&#128514;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909826



I just love this


----------



## bag-princess

*Mo'Nique: 'Empire' Role Was Mine*



:wondering



It's hard to imagine anyone but  Taraji P. Henson playing Cookie on "Empire," but according to Mo'Nique,  she was offered the role first.

"I really don't know what  happened in reference to 'The Butler.' Mr. Daniels and I had a  conversation. I had the script, the email that goes along with it in  reference to the character, read the script, loved it. Then I never  heard from Mr. Daniels again, and the next I saw was that Oprah Winfrey  is now playing the part," she told Billy and Kit.
 Mo'Nique claimed a similar situation went down with the role of Cookie on Fox's "Empire," which went to Taraji.


 "Mr. Daniels offered me the part  of Cookie, and I have the emails and the sides to go along with it, and  what he said was, 'I'm new to this TV thing. This is just a  technicality you have the role.' Okay. I have the emails. Well, four  days have gone by because I didn't receive a phone call or another email  for the location of where I was supposed to go to do this screen test,"  Mo'Nique said.


Mo'Nique claimed that the  director was told by the network that they felt she was difficult to  work with, which led to her not getting the role.
 But "Empire" executive producer and "The Butler" screenwriter Danny Strong shot down Mo'Nique's claims last week.Mo'Nique was never offered roles in Empire or The Butler. #SettingRecordStraight @leedanielsent
      Danny Strong (@Dannystrong) February 28, 2015​@TheGrouchyPuppy Monique is so talented she'd be great in almost anything. But Cookie was always @TherealTaraji
      Danny Strong (@Dannystrong) March 1, 2015







https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/monique-empire-role-mine-193904394.html​this is just the snippet about Empire - the rest of the article is the same old as she has been talking about lately.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## rx4dsoul

bag-princess said:


> *Mo'Nique: 'Empire' Role Was Mine*
> 
> 
> 
> :wondering
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to imagine anyone but  Taraji P. Henson playing Cookie on "Empire," but according to Mo'Nique,  she was offered the role first.
> 
> Mo'Nique claimed a similar situation went down with the role of Cookie on Fox's "Empire," which went to Taraji.
> 
> 
> https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/monique-empire-role-mine-193904394.html
> [/INDENT]this is just the snippet about Empire - the rest of the article is the same old as she has been talking about lately.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Eh? 
So Yoko Ono (Monique) here wants to play on the song too?!


----------



## shoegal

Monique as Cookie - never.


----------



## bag-princess

shoegal said:


> Monique as Cookie - never.







and you know this!!


----------



## robbins65

There is no way she was ever even considered for that role.  Can't even see it.  It's like that role was written for Taraji.  She was made to play Cookie!


----------



## SummerMango

robbins65 said:


> There is no way she was ever even considered for that role.  Can't even see it.  It's like that role was written for Taraji.  She was made to play Cookie!




Couldn't agree more! Cannot even imagine Cookie as anyone else but Taraji&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Sassys

shoegal said:


> Monique as Cookie - never.



Thank you. Monique having love scenes with Terrance 

No offense, but Monique is not sexy. Cookie is suppose to be a sexy bad ***.


----------



## tamshac77

Sassys said:


> *Thank you. Monique having love scenes with Terrance*
> 
> No offense, but Monique is not sexy. Cookie is suppose to be a sexy bad ***.



That's the first thing I thought while reading that.


----------



## lulilu

Agree -- Monique is not Cookie but any stretch.  A great actress, but not in that role.


----------



## CornishMon

Sassys said:


> Thank you. Monique having love scenes with Terrance
> 
> 
> 
> No offense, but Monique is not sexy. Cookie is suppose to be a sexy bad ***.




Love Mo'nique but I have to agree here.  And no the role does not fit her!


----------



## Ladybug09

She should have kept it to herself.....I don't mind when actor tell roles they missed YEARS LATER, but come on, this just screams BITTERNESS!


----------



## zaara10

Sassys said:


> Thank you. Monique having love scenes with Terrance
> 
> No offense, but Monique is not sexy. Cookie is suppose to be a sexy bad ***.



Agree! I don't think she would've been considered for the role at all.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ladybug09 said:


> ... this just screams BITTERNESS!



This!

And a healthy dose of DESPERATION!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Thank you. Monique having love scenes with Terrance
> 
> No offense, but Monique is not sexy. *Cookie is suppose to be a sexy bad ****.






and she is!!!  that's why we love her.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## shoegal

I just keep thinking of the scene with Cookie at the family dinner in her fur and lingerie and I am forever grateful that Monique was blackballed.&#128584;


----------



## robbins65

LOL Shoegal!   I don't even believe she was offered the role.


----------



## Ladybug09

Taraji is bringing it!!!!


----------



## Sassys

shoegal said:


> I just keep thinking of the scene with Cookie at the family dinner in her fur and lingerie and I am forever grateful that Monique was blackballed.&#128584;



Lingerie and hairy legs


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Lingerie and hairy legs



Stop! Behave! Lol


----------



## CornishMon

shoegal said:


> I just keep thinking of the scene with Cookie at the family dinner in her fur and lingerie and I am forever grateful that Monique was blackballed.&#128584;




Oh my.


----------



## Ladybug09

Love that they are putting a variety of actors on and not JUST the usual suspects. Cant wait to see what Judd Nelson brings to this epi!


----------



## Ladybug09

That girl looks like Ms. Lawrence, no shade.


----------



## Ladybug09

Not freak flag! Lol


----------



## Sassys

Jussie is so damn cute.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Jussie is so damn cute.



But not on our team...


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ladybug09 said:


> But not on our team...



I know. :cry:
My ovaries are in agony.


----------



## robbins65

Couldn't resist &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> But not on our team...



I know  damn shame


----------



## CornishMon

Cookie is Boss B!tch!  
Andre needs to be committed 
Jamal the man
Poor boo boo Hakeem he's coming along

The brother scene in the elevator- priceless!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Taraji is sooo good as Cookie! I keep forgetting she is actually Taraji!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Hakeem is a baby! But he might just prove to be the dark horse later...I mean that scene in the church with Jamal last ep ...that was some good sense right there to warn Jamal about regret and lost chances...


----------



## tamshac77

rx4dsoul said:


> Taraji is sooo good as Cookie! I keep forgetting she is actually Taraji!



Me too!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Split my sides on this...Mr. Bodyguard got some dope karate going on too. 
I like what he said about the way Lucious looks at Cookie.
Plus, he seems like a solid guy, Cookie might need him one of these days when things get really crazy .


T. Byers has some mad acting skills btw.


----------



## robbins65

I was cracking up when he was putting her in the car.  I can't get over how good she is.  She is Cookie!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Jussie is so damn cute.



as miss hattie says - shut your mouth and keep on talking!!!  and when he smiles - OMG!!!  so beautiful!



Ladybug09 said:


> But not on our team...



it doesn't matter to me.  i love that boy regardless!



rx4dsoul said:


> Split my sides on this...Mr. Bodyguard got some dope karate going on too.
> *I like what he said about the way Lucious looks at Cookie.*
> Plus, he seems like a solid guy, Cookie might need him one of these days when things get really crazy .
> 
> 
> *T. Byers has some mad acting skills btw.*




i love his little chocolate self!!!   he may be able to resist the cookies right now but one day she is going to lay it on him and he won't be able to!  cookie does NOT give up!






and the scene with the 3 brothers stuck in the elevator together - MAGIC!!!!! jamal made me cry seeing the tears roll down his face!  every single week they bring it seperately but together they are awesome!!!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## rx4dsoul

bag-princess said:


> i love his little chocolate self!!!   he may be able to *resist* the cookies right now but *one day she is going to lay it on him and he won't be able to*!  cookie does NOT give up!
> 
> 
> and the scene with the 3 brothers stuck in the elevator together - MAGIC!!!!! jamal made me cry seeing the tears roll down his face!  every single week they bring it seperately but together they are awesome!!!!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Girl, HE's gonna lay it on HER come next episode!

Forget Jamal, Andre had me quaking in my bedroom slippers! Scary good he was!

P.S.: I swear I fainted at Jamal's topless opening scene and had to remind myself Jussie Smollett/Jamal is unavailable.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## CornishMon

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 2917056
> 
> 
> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;




That was funny!


----------



## bag-princess

rx4dsoul said:


> *Girl, HE's gonna lay it on HER come next episode!
> *
> Forget Jamal, Andre had me quaking in my bedroom slippers! Scary good he was!
> 
> P.S.: I swear I fainted at Jamal's topless opening scene and had to remind myself Jussie Smollett/Jamal is unavailable.






girl - gonna get my bottle of Moscato to chillin' RIGHT NOW so i can be ready for that!!   is he gonna turn her inside out????



forget jamal??  never!!!!  he had me crying with him but you are so right about him - he acts his a$$ off!!!!


----------



## SummerMango

Another very powerful episode! The first few minutes had my heart pounding&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;. Loved the scene with the brothers in the elevator. Andre scared me so much. Loved this episode and eagerly waiting for next Wednesday


----------



## tamshac77

Sassys said:


> Jussie is so damn cute.



He is beautiful!


----------



## Sassys

tamshac77 said:


> He is beautiful!



His style is so damn hot!!!


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> as miss hattie says - shut your mouth and keep on talking!!!  and when he smiles - OMG!!!  so beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't matter to me.  i love that boy regardless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *i love his little chocolate self!!!*   he may be able to resist the cookies right now but one day she is going to lay it on him and he won't be able to!  cookie does NOT give up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the scene with the 3 brothers stuck in the elevator together - MAGIC!!!!! jamal made me cry seeing the tears roll down his face!  every single week they bring it seperately but together they are awesome!!!!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I look forward to seeing him every week.


----------



## tamshac77

Sassys said:


> His style is so damn hot!!!



Girl, I know! Jussie crush!


----------



## addisonshopper

Ladybug09 said:


> That girl looks like Ms. Lawrence, no shade.




Omg. I just watching the episode now and it screams Lawrence of ATL.  Lmao


----------



## tamshac77

Cookie and Porsha off camera. 

I'm lovin' their relationship on the show. Porsha had to grow on me though.


----------



## Sassys

tamshac77 said:


> Girl, I know! Jussie crush!



My BFF is gay and is LOVING how he has a chance and I never will


----------



## Sassys

tamshac77 said:


> Cookie and Porsha off camera.
> 
> I'm lovin' their relationship on the show. Porsha had to grow on me though.



I despise the way Porsha walks. Like her feet hurt and she can't walk in heels.


----------



## addisonshopper

And Monique need to replace gabby as the assistant. As shallow as the character luscious playa highly doubt he would have a "precious" as his assistant. He need eye candy.  No tea no shade.  The blonde weaves are killing me.


----------



## tamshac77

Sassys said:


> My BFF is gay and is LOVING how he has a chance and I never will



Lol! I know. I be watching the show just shaking my head. 

I'm sure Jussie is getting plenty of attention now.


----------



## Sassys

tamshac77 said:


> Lol! I know. I be watching the show just shaking my head.
> 
> I'm sure Jussie is getting plenty of attention now.



Entire family is gorgeous


----------



## tamshac77

addisonshopper said:


> And Monique need to replace gabby as the assistance. As shallow as the character luscious playa highly doubt he would have a "precious" as his assistant. He need eye candy.  No tea no shade.  The blonde weaves are killing me.



I'm still not feeling Gabby either. I mean, I'm happy she's working but the role just doesn't suit her. I wonder if there's some history behind Becky that will be revealed later. 

I think Mo would try to compete with Taraji and it just wouldn't work.


----------



## tamshac77

Sassys said:


> Entire family is gorgeous




Gorgeous! Is one of the sisters the one who was in the movie Temptation?


----------



## tamshac77

Sassys said:


> I despise the way Porsha walks. Like her feet hurt and she can't walk in heels.



Yes, and I was mad at them for putting her in that yellow dress at the club when they played Jamal's song.


----------



## Sassys

tamshac77 said:


> Gorgeous! Is one of the sisters the one who was in the movie Temptation?



Yes, Jurnee was in that movie and Eve's Bayou (she and their brother Jake)


----------



## addisonshopper

Does Lucious know Andre is bi-polar ?  Did I miss something. Is this new to him


----------



## Sassys

addisonshopper said:


> Does Lucious know Andre is bi-polar ?  Did I miss something. Is this new to him



What do you mean?


----------



## addisonshopper

Sassys said:


> What do you mean?




It appeared that Andre kept his bi-polar a secret and just lucious right hand man said make sure you take your pills.  Lucious has never mad reference to his mental state .  
He looked shocked and disgusted during the break down


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> My BFF is gay and is LOVING how he has a chance and I never will



just remind him - being gay does not give him any greater chance than being straight does for someone else! 





addisonshopper said:


> It appeared that Andre kept his bi-polar a secret and just lucious right hand man said make sure you take your pills.  Lucious has never mad reference to his mental state .
> He looked shocked and disgusted during the break down




yea i noticed that,too!!! 

i could not decide if - 

A. luscious knows and was disgusted with his breakdown in public for not keeping on top of it or 

B. luscious does not know and is disgusted with his breakdown in public.




http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

addisonshopper said:


> It appeared that Andre kept his bi-polar a secret and just lucious right hand man said make sure you take your pills.  Lucious has never mad reference to his mental state .
> He looked shocked and disgusted during the break down



Lucious seems like the type that would never bring it up (same for Jamal being Gay). If we don't speak about it, it doesn't exist.


----------



## tamshac77

addisonshopper said:


> It appeared that Andre kept his bi-polar a secret and just lucious right hand man said make sure you take your pills.  Lucious has never mad reference to his mental state .
> He looked shocked and disgusted during the break down



I'm glad we can finally get answers about Andre's mental state. I always wondered if the family knew what was wrong with him. No one seems to know except Rhonda and Vernon. It appears that Cookie will be totally shocked next week. Who knows if Luciuos is really upset about it. He's good at acting and covering up the truth.


----------



## tamshac77

Sassys said:


> Yes, Jurnee was in that movie and Eve's Bayou (she and their brother Jake)



Okay, thanks. Wow, who knew. Now I see the resemblance. You can tell they're all related.


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> Okay, thanks. Wow, who knew. Now I see the resemblance. You can tell they're all related.




i remember when Jurnee was on full house!   

they are like the wayans - they all do something in music/show biz!  an acting dynasty!!


----------



## tamshac77

They are like the Wayans. Very talented.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bag-princess said:


> girl - gonna get my bottle of Moscato to chillin' RIGHT NOW so i can be ready for that!!   is he gonna turn her inside out????


  Mr. Bodyguard and Cookie are getting  hot and heavy  next week!....or at least thats what it looks like on the promo!


----------



## rx4dsoul




----------



## Ladybug09

They were channeling prince in that opening song.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ladybug09 said:


> They were channeling prince in that opening song.



I didn't like that song actually. It was just too stripper-and-come-hither...him singin it naked like that. But dang, he looked mighty fine!

That song with Estelle though...wow! I love how much this show comes up with music that's not just about anatomy and procreation.


----------



## swags

addisonshopper said:


> Does Lucious know Andre is bi-polar ?  Did I miss something. Is this new to him


 
I am certain Uncle Vern knew about the bipolar. I believe he told Andre to take his pills when they were at a club and Andre was starting to look off. Not sure if Lucious knew or if they hid it from him.


----------



## addisonshopper

Yeah I know uncle Vernon knew and I couldn't remember his name for the life of me.


----------



## CornishMon

swags said:


> I am certain Uncle Vern knew about the bipolar. I believe he told Andre to take his pills when they were at a club and Andre was starting to look off. Not sure if Lucious knew or if they hid it from him.




Lucious knew that is why he didn't just leave the company to Andre'.  Think about it Andre is the business man that would have been the logical choice but Lucious knew he could not handle it.  This is a problem Andre has had since a boy believe me Lucious knew.  Like some said above if he doesn't talk about it it doesn't exist.


----------



## Sassys

rx4dsoul said:


>



Didn't like the song he sang.


----------



## bag-princess

CornishMon said:


> Lucious knew that is why he didn't just leave the company to Andre'.  Think about it Andre is the business man that would have been the logical choice but Lucious knew he could not handle it.  This is a problem Andre has had since a boy believe me Lucious knew.*  Like some said above if he doesn't talk about it it doesn't exist*.





yea that is lucious!   my DH is like that.  he will ignore the elephant in the room hoping if you don't make a sound it won't stampede.  me - i am like "there is a big a$$ elephant in this room and it's got to go!"


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> yea that is lucious!   my DH is like that.  he will ignore the elephant in the room hoping if you don't make a sound it won't stampede.  me - i am like "there is a big a$$ elephant in this room and it's got to go!"


girl, this made me LOL


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> girl, this made me LOL





:giggles:


----------



## CornishMon

bag-princess said:


> yea that is lucious!   my DH is like that.  he will ignore the elephant in the room hoping if you don't make a sound it won't stampede.  me - i am like "there is a big a$$ elephant in this room and it's got to go!"




Lol right!


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> yea that is lucious!   my DH is like that.  he will ignore the elephant in the room hoping if you don't make a sound it won't stampede.  me - i am like "there is a big a$$ elephant in this room and it's got to go!"



:giggles:


----------



## jube0506

Sassys said:


> I despise the way Porsha walks. Like her feet hurt and she can't walk in heels.



I like Porsha!  Even the way she walks.  I think it brings something to her character on the show.  Loved that she spied on Anika instead.


----------



## jube0506

I just got caught up!  Really loving this show!  The acting is great!  Jussie is so yum!

I've got a few questions.  Too bad I've already deleted the episodes off my DVR...

1.  Why did Lucious divorce Cookie?
2.  Why didn't the sons visit cookie while she was in prison?  I'm curious as to why Andre and Hakeem don't seem to have a relationship with their mother. 
3.  What song did Lucious quietly sing to Cookie just before she got sentenced?
4.  Do Jamal and Hakeem know Andre's bipolar?

Sorry and thanks!


----------



## CornishMon

jube0506 said:


> I just got caught up!  Really loving this show!  The acting is great!  Jussie is so yum!
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a few questions.  Too bad I've already deleted the episodes off my DVR...
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Why did Lucious divorce Cookie?
> 
> 2.  Why didn't the sons visit cookie while she was in prison?  I'm curious as to why Andre and Hakeem don't seem to have a relationship with their mother.
> 
> 3.  What song did Lucious quietly sing to Cookie just before she got sentenced?
> 
> 4.  Do Jamal and Hakeem know Andre's bipolar?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry and thanks!




I don't think any of those questions have been answered fully.  That's what keeps us guessing.  Hakeem was just a baby when Cookie went to jail so I can understand why there is no relationship there.  I think Cookie spent a lot of time catering to Jamal because of the hatred Lucious had for his early on which probably ruined the relationship between her and Andre'.  Thus could also be part of the reasons he has head issues.  Andre does not think anyone loves him.  I don't think Lucious took any of the boys except Jamal to see Cookie when she was in jail and even then that was like once.  Now why they didn't go when they got older we don't know yet but part of it would be because they didn't know her.  I do think Jamal mainly and Hakeem know of Andre's condition (they grew up with him) maybe not to the extent it is but they know he has issues.  That is why the scene in the elevator was so powerful between the brothers.  This conditionAndre has didn't just start - he's had for a very long time since childhood I'd imagine.  Like I said before Lucious is aware of Andre's condition as well or why else would he not just hand Empire to Andre' he put him through school for this - Andre is a business man and very smart.  But Lucious knows he cannot handle the responsibility of Empire alone.  Think about that.


----------



## CornishMon

jube0506 said:


> I like Porsha!  Even the way she walks.  I think it brings something to her character on the show.  Loved that she spied on Anika instead.




Porsha is a ride or die chic!  Money is not Porsha's motive - that's where boo boo kitty went wrong.  If she was from the streets she would have known that!


----------



## bag-princess

CornishMon said:


> *Porsha is a ride or die chic! * Money is not Porsha's motive - that's where boo boo kitty went wrong.  If she was from the streets she would have known that!





exactly!  boo boo don't know nothing about that! yea she is used to people like - all about the money.  others see her relationship with cookie and try to make it into a problem but only they really understand how it works!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Now who was that who said Lucious may be the real father of Jamal's kid? Might be right after all!! The promo shos a flashback with Lucious on the piano singin a song and glancing over at [Raven] and a "look" passed between them...


----------



## CornishMon

rx4dsoul said:


> Now who was that who said Lucious may be the real father of Jamal's kid? Might be right after all!! The promo shos a flashback with Lucious on the piano singin a song and glancing over at [Raven] and a "look" passed between them...




Ooh that would be raw real raw!


----------



## Sassys

rx4dsoul said:


> Now who was that who said Lucious may be the real father of Jamal's kid? Might be right after all!! The promo shos a flashback with Lucious on the piano singin a song and glancing over at [Raven] and a "look" passed between them...



That was me.


----------



## Shopmore

Did any of you see the skit on SNL that they did about Empire? Cookie was hilarious beating Chip with the broom.


----------



## Ladybug09

Shopmore said:


> Did any of you see the skit on SNL that they did about Empire? Cookie was hilarious beating Chip with the broom.



That was one of the best scenes ever! The Empire one that is.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sassys said:


> That was me.




secrets are coming out this week! can it please be wednesday already...


----------



## tamshac77

rx4dsoul said:


> Now who was that who said Lucious may be the real father of Jamal's kid? Might be right after all!! The promo shos a flashback with Lucious on the piano singin a song and glancing over at [Raven] and a "look" passed between them...




Hmm, that could be why Jamal somehow slept with her (maybe by seduction or drugged), then forced to marry her, all to cover Lucious's tracks because he knew about the baby all along.


----------



## jube0506

CornishMon said:


> I don't think any of those questions have been answered fully.  That's what keeps us guessing.  Hakeem was just a baby when Cookie went to jail so I can understand why there is no relationship there.  I think Cookie spent a lot of time catering to Jamal because of the hatred Lucious had for his early on which probably ruined the relationship between her and Andre'.  Thus could also be part of the reasons he has head issues.  Andre does not think anyone loves him.  I don't think Lucious took any of the boys except Jamal to see Cookie when she was in jail and even then that was like once.  Now why they didn't go when they got older we don't know yet but part of it would be because they didn't know her.  I do think Jamal mainly and Hakeem know of Andre's condition (they grew up with him) maybe not to the extent it is but they know he has issues.  That is why the scene in the elevator was so powerful between the brothers.  This conditionAndre has didn't just start - he's had for a very long time since childhood I'd imagine.  Like I said before Lucious is aware of Andre's condition as well or why else would he not just hand Empire to Andre' he put him through school for this - Andre is a business man and very smart.  But Lucious knows he cannot handle the responsibility of Empire alone.  Think about that.



Thanks CornishMon!

Aww, poor Andre...


----------



## jube0506

tamshac77 said:


> Hmm, that could be why Jamal somehow slept with her (maybe by seduction or drugged), then forced to marry her, all to cover Lucious's tracks because he knew about the baby all along.



Wow...

Wednesday!  Where are you??


----------



## tamshac77

jube0506 said:


> Wow...
> 
> Wednesday!  Where are you??



IKR. Only two episodes left!


----------



## Sassys

There is no closet that I've ever been in': Empire star Jussie Smollet comes out as a proud gay man backstage at The Ellen DeGeneres Show

His character Jamal Lyon just came out of the closet on Fox's Empire.
And while backstage on Monday's episode of The Ellen DeGeneres Show, Jussie Smollet clarified his own sexuality for curious fans.
'There is, without a doubt, no closet that I've ever been in,' the bi-racial 31-year-old declared to the lesbian presenter.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...stage-Ellen-DeGeneres-Show.html#ixzz3TuVr0p83 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## bag-princess

Days later, Yoba released a  statement through his publicist: 'I was misquoted in the article. My  reference to Jussie was only about his character and storyline on  Empire.'

------

sorry Malik - you can't unring a bell.  oopsie!:giggles:


----------



## Ladybug09

sorry Jussie, this is NOT news...most people knew this nugget already.


Sassys said:


> There is no closet that I've ever been in': Empire star Jussie Smollet comes out as a proud gay man backstage at The Ellen DeGeneres Show
> 
> His character Jamal Lyon just came out of the closet on Fox's Empire.
> And while backstage on Monday's episode of The Ellen DeGeneres Show, Jussie Smollet clarified his own sexuality for curious fans.
> 'There is, without a doubt, no closet that I've ever been in,' the bi-racial 31-year-old declared to the lesbian presenter.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...stage-Ellen-DeGeneres-Show.html#ixzz3TuVr0p83
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## NYCBelle

I need to stream this show. Here so many good things about it.


----------



## Sassys

Jennifer Hudson Debuts 'Empire' Song 'Remember the Music - Full Song & Lyrics

Jennifer Hudsons brand new song Remember the Music, from an upcoming episode of Empire, has hit the web.

Remember the Music truly exemplifies the power that music can have in all of our lives, Jennifer told People about the track. In my own life and my own art, I have always aimed to move past barriers and step outside my comfort zone as much as possible, and music has always been a tool that has allowed me to do so. This song really showcases the ability that music has in helping people to find strength and clarity.

Jennifer will be guest starring on the show tomorrow as a character who forms a special bond with Andre.
Verse 1:
Follow my hands
I teach you how to play
I'll be patient with you
Someone who is patient with me
Ahh

Bridge:
There always be chance that you could hit the wrong note
Everybody could laugh and make you think you won't grow
You don't ever give up, it's not the end of the world

Chorus:
You live and you learn
Even when you think that times get hard
Temporary high
All you gotta do is make that call
I'll be there
Don't be scared
You don't got to lose it
Remember the music (2x)

Verse 2:
In the past it's been hard as hell
You don't know know how much pain I felt
But everybody got a story to tell
Sometimes you got to face the music and play by yourself

Bridge:
But There always be chance that you could hit the wrong note
Everyone could laugh and they don't wanna hear no more
You don't ever give up
It's not the end of the world

Chorus:
You live and you learn
Even when you think times get hard
Temporary high
All you gotta do is make that call
I'll be there
Don't be scared
You don't got to lose it
Remember the music

Remember
It's the answer
Don't you ever forget the music
No

Chorus:
You live and you learn
Even when you think times are hard
It's temporary high
All you gotta do is make that call
I'll be there
Don't be scared
You don't have to lose it
Remember the music



http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/10...mber-the-music-full-song-lyrics/#more-1080317


----------



## rx4dsoul

Thanks Sassy!


----------



## Sassys

rx4dsoul said:


> Thanks Sassy!



No problem.


----------



## Sassys

I said it before, I'll sy it again. My gut says Lola is Lucious child.


----------



## Sassys

I knew Lucious knew about Andre's bipolar. Like I said, we don't talk about it, it doesn't exist.


----------



## Ladybug09

Quote of the night
 "She got her drawers wrapped around my baby neck. He can't breathe" - Cookie


----------



## Ladybug09

Raven cannot act!


----------



## Sassys

I am good!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> I am good!



Ahh, Dont brag! Lol


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Whoa, Lucious you are the father!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Ahh, Dont brag! Lol



lol. I'm getting good at these tv shows we watch.


----------



## Sassys

Aww, no more Lola


----------



## Ladybug09

This show is like the black Dallas and Luscious is the black J.R.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sassys said:


> Aww, no more Lola



Did she get shot!! 
LOL I have a really bad habit of reading spoilers before I get to watch the show.


----------



## Ladybug09

2 hr FINALE next week!!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

rx4dsoul said:


> Did she get shot!!
> LOL I have a really bad habit of reading spoilers before I get to watch the show.



oh, God No.


----------



## robbins65

But was Lucious the father???  Got the impression she don't know who the daddy is????


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> This show is like the black Dallas and Luscious is the black J.R.



I know. I have storyline idea for next season. My BFF says I should get in contact with the writers :wondering


----------



## robbins65

Ladybug09 said:


> Quote of the night
> "She got her drawers wrapped around my baby neck. He can't breathe" - Cookie


----------



## Sassys

Confused why Camille left. She didn't take the money, so why bounce??


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> I know. I have storyline idea for next season. My BFF says I should get in contact with the writers :wondering



Definitely do it!  Who knows where it may lead for other opportunities.


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> lol. I'm getting good at these tv shows we watch.



You getting real good. I never would have guessed it tbh.


----------



## Ladybug09

robbins65 said:


> But was Lucious the father???  Got the impression she don't know who the daddy is????



Yes he is. It was said.


----------



## CornishMon

Sassys said:


> Confused why Camille left. She didn't take the money, so why bounce??




She got some gone because he threatened her life I'm sure.  She should have excepted the money too!  That's what she wants from Hakeem.  He's her money ticket  and Lucious knows that too.  Lucious wants control over his boys and Camille threatens that with Hakeem.  It's why Lucious does not get along with Jamal and Andre'.  They are not his puppets but he had Hakeem until Camille.


----------



## CornishMon

robbins65 said:


> But was Lucious the father???  Got the impression she don't know who the daddy is????




Nah I don't think Lucious is the father.  At that moment he would say anything to save his son.  I agree she has no idea who the father is but she noted it probably was not Jamal.  We'll never find out because I think that side of the story is a done dadda!


----------



## zaara10

CornishMon said:


> She got some gone because he threatened her life I'm sure.  She should have excepted the money too!  That's what she wants from Hakeem.  He's her money ticket  and Lucious knows that too.  Lucious wants control over his boys and Camille threatens that with Hakeem.  It's why Lucious does not get along with Jamal and Andre'.  They are not his puppets but he had Hakeem until Camille.



But when she comes back for Hakeem after Luscious dies as she said she would, she stands to get more money if Hakeem is in charge & still has feelings for her. 
I thought Naomi did a great job in her role. She looked good too!


----------



## rx4dsoul

For a second there I almost thought Camille would say its Lucious that she wants...


----------



## rx4dsoul

I want Tiana for Hakeem...once shes over her side-piece...at least shes his age, talented, and best of all has got some healthy respect for her elders.


----------



## tamshac77

Ladybug09 said:


> Quote of the night
> "She got her drawers wrapped around my baby neck. He can't breathe" - Cookie



Cracked me up when she said that!



CornishMon said:


> Nah I don't think Lucious is the father. * At that moment he would say anything to save his son.*  I agree she has no idea who the father is but she noted it probably was not Jamal.  We'll never find out because I think that side of the story is a done dadda!



I thought the same thing during that scene. 



zaara10 said:


> But when she comes back for Hakeem after Luscious dies as she said she would, she stands to get more money if Hakeem is in charge & still has feelings for her.
> *I thought Naomi did a great job in her role. She looked good too!*



I agree. I was impressed. 



rx4dsoul said:


> For a second there I almost thought Camille would say its Lucious that she wants...



Me too. They set that up so well because it looked like they were gonna hook up. I bet Camilla would have been down. 



rx4dsoul said:


> I want Tiana for Hakeem...once shes over her side-piece...at least shes his age, talented, and best of all has got some healthy respect for her elders.



Me too. I miss seeing them together.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Oh my...Lucious just made an enemy of Uncle Vernon for sure - I hope ChocoMalcolm is not Vernies guy being used to get at Cookie...I do remember it was Vernon who suggested tightening security (after he found out that Lucious offed Bucky) and said he knew just the guy....


----------



## tamshac77

rx4dsoul said:


> Oh my...Lucious just made an enemy of Uncle Vernon for sure - I hope ChocoMalcolm is not Vernies guy being used to get at Cookie...I do remember it was Vernon who suggested tightening security (after he found out that Lucious offed Bucky) and said he knew just the guy....



Ooh, I hope not. I'm lovin them together. I love how this show keeps me guessing. ChocoMalcolm is my eye candy right now.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Rhonda's Celine Edge = &#9734;&#9734;&#9734;
And dang right Raven can't act! LOL


----------



## bag-princess

Write it down- 

Taraji will be on The Steve Harvey Show March 18th!


----------



## bag-princess

rx4dsoul said:


> Oh my...Lucious just made an enemy of Uncle Vernon for sure - I hope ChocoMalcolm is not Vernies guy being used to get at Cookie...I do remember it was Vernon who suggested tightening security (after he found out that Lucious offed Bucky) and said he knew just the guy....





I think he has been his enemy for a while now!


----------



## robbins65

CornishMon said:


> Nah I don't think Lucious is the father.  At that moment he would say anything to save his son.  I agree she has no idea who the father is but she noted it probably was not Jamal.  We'll never find out because I think that side of the story is a done dadda!




That's what I was thinking, why leave if that baby really is a Lyon??  If she was Lucious baby, she should be gettinig part of the company


----------



## bag-princess

CornishMon said:


> Nah I don't think Lucious is the father.  At that moment he would say anything to save his son.  I agree she has no idea who the father is but she noted it probably was not Jamal.  We'll never find out because I think that side of the story is a done dadda!





EXACTLY!!!!

i don't think so either!  because like he said - he knows cookie wished to raise a little girl and he would make sure that she was there so that he could work on getting her to come back to him!   no way he would let that opportunity pass him by and then to just let her go that easily -  never!


----------



## CornishMon

zaara10 said:


> But when she comes back for Hakeem after Luscious dies as she said she would, she stands to get more money if Hakeem is in charge & still has feelings for her.
> 
> I thought Naomi did a great job in her role. She looked good too!




Oh she looks great!  

My dear Hakeem is a boy and he still has things and women to experience.  He was looking for his momma in Camille!  By the time she comes back he'll be on to other things and women.

And also Lucious has enough power that his threat still stands even if he's dead!


----------



## bag-princess

CornishMon said:


> Oh she looks great!
> 
> My dear Hakeem is a boy and he still has things and women to experience. * He was looking for his momma in Camille!  By the time she comes back he'll be on to other things and women.*
> 
> And also Lucious has enough power that his threat still stands even if he's dead!





ITA - he has his mom back now and even though they are not the closest - they are getting closer. cookie will keep working on that.  he won't need camille to tell him what to do anymore.


----------



## CornishMon

rx4dsoul said:


> Oh my...Lucious just made an enemy of Uncle Vernon for sure - I hope ChocoMalcolm is not Vernies guy being used to get at Cookie...I do remember it was Vernon who suggested tightening security (after he found out that Lucious offed Bucky) and said he knew just the guy....




Uncle Vernon violated the Street Code - you don't do that.  I think he should worry about Lucious which I think he is.


----------



## CornishMon

robbins65 said:


> That's what I was thinking, why leave if that baby really is a Lyon??  If she was Lucious baby, she should be gettinig part of the company




Bingo!  Also he would have not let her leave with that little girl if it were his!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Mama and Papa Lyon's faces were priceless during Camille and Hakeem's "show". Clearly they felt that their precious cub was being eaten by a non-pack lioness! Now that there is acting...not Raven's stoic face...Really, I can do a whole new season without her  character.


----------



## rx4dsoul

CornishMon said:


> Bingo!  Also he would have not let her leave with that little girl if it were his!



+1


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> Write it down-
> 
> Taraji will be on The Steve Harvey Show March 18th!



Ooh thanks! I LOVE her!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I love love love Tariji! This show is soooo good! I'm really behind so bare with me but Courtney Love was good but then again she should be familiar with the material. Lol


----------



## meluvs2shop

And cookie's assistant is awesome!!


----------



## lulilu

Love Porsha (Cookie's asst) -- her hair, clothes, the way she walks in heels, etc.

Read something that said Courtney Love was a mess filming her segment -- late, didn't know her lines, ad libbed with lines that didn't relate to the story, etc.


----------



## bag-princess

oh man!  if they can't join them........



_*Iman Shumpert thinks Empire is stealing his life*

_



While everyone else is kicking back and enjoying the new hit drama Empire, Iman  Shumpert has a major problem with the show, which he is accusing of  using him and his girlfriend as the templates for two characters.

Shumpert recently told Cleveland.com  that he refuses to watch the show because the characters Hakeem and  Tiana, who are dating in the show, bear such a striking resemblance to  him and his girlfriend, R&B singer Teyana Taylor.




The Cavaliers guard said that many fans have pointed out the  similarities, although the show's producers have not commented on the  accusations.


_"They're using my girl's character, her style, her look and she's not  getting anything for it," Shumpert said. "They didn't even change her  name. They could have at least let my girl audition for the part instead  of stealing her character completely._
_"And come on man, they're really using a guy with a flat top like me.  Come on. That's ridiculous. They never called us. We were blindsided.  We found out by our family and fans when the show aired."_






​http://www.si.com/extra-mustard/2015/03/12/cavaliers-iman-shumpert-empire-teyana-taylor



"and she's not getting anything from it"  

he is delusional!!!  she looks NOTHING like Tiana!


----------



## Ladybug09

moving on...


----------



## CornishMon

bag-princess said:


> oh man!  if they can't join them........
> 
> 
> 
> _*Iman Shumpert thinks Empire is stealing his life*
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> While everyone else is kicking back and enjoying the new hit drama Empire, Iman  Shumpert has a major problem with the show, which he is accusing of  using him and his girlfriend as the templates for two characters.
> 
> Shumpert recently told Cleveland.com  that he refuses to watch the show because the characters Hakeem and  Tiana, who are dating in the show, bear such a striking resemblance to  him and his girlfriend, R&B singer Teyana Taylor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cavaliers guard said that many fans have pointed out the  similarities, although the show's producers have not commented on the  accusations.
> 
> 
> _"They're using my girl's character, her style, her look and she's not  getting anything for it," Shumpert said. "They didn't even change her  name. They could have at least let my girl audition for the part instead  of stealing her character completely._
> _"And come on man, they're really using a guy with a flat top like me.  Come on. That's ridiculous. They never called us. We were blindsided.  We found out by our family and fans when the show aired."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​http://www.si.com/extra-mustard/2015/03/12/cavaliers-iman-shumpert-empire-teyana-taylor
> 
> 
> 
> "and she's not getting anything from it"
> 
> he is delusional!!!  she looks NOTHING like Tiana!




Brotha man needs to get a life!


----------



## tamshac77

I love Porsha too. They picked the perfect one for that role.


----------



## zaara10

I thought a commercial during last night's episode said Hakeem & Jamal are going to perform on American Idol tonight. I don't watch AI, but i set the dvr.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ladies ladies! At least we are getting 2hours next week bfore they take our Wednesdays away...


----------



## CornishMon

rx4dsoul said:


> Ladies ladies! At least we are getting 2hours next week bfore they take our Wednesdays away...




Don't remind me!  What the heck am I gonna watch!


----------



## michellem

cornishmon said:


> brotha man needs to get a life!



lol!!


----------



## CornishMon

tamshac77 said:


> I love Porsha too. They picked the perfect one for that role.




I like that Porsha is Ride or Die!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Hah! Now everyone wants in on the Empire limo huh? First Mo'nique...then this rapper guy. Puhleez! All reel drama are inspired by real-life drama!


----------



## Ladybug09

On my morning news Common was interviewed. He said he was offered to play a role next season.


----------



## Ladybug09

Look what I saw...lol
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...kie-from-empire-at-work-every-day-of-the-week

Pics at link...

*Search

How to Dress Like Cookie From 'Empire' at Work, Every Day of the Week

Convey the spirit of the best character on television, who goes big on furs, mixes animal prints, and*is here to get what's hers

by*Natalie Kitroeff

12:05 PM EST*March 6, 2015

*

**

Cookie Lyon, the inimitable antihero*of Fox's television show*Empireplayed by Taraji P. Henson,*is an inspiration in limitless*ways. One of those is*her style, which perfectly encapsulates her approach to business: Do not give a single, solitary thought to all the things others think of you. She is bullish on furs and*unafraid to mix as many as three*animal prints. Her look hits at the aesthetic midpoint between Chanel*and Intermix.*Here's how you can wear Cookie's attitude every day of the week.*

Monday

[http://media]

Chuck Hodes/FOX

In*the first two minutes of this week's episode, Cookie barges, screaming, into the home of her ex, Lucious Lyon, from whom she recently won a stake in*pre-IPO*record label Empire*Entertainment, valued at around $750 million,*according to the Wall Street Journal. For the string of expert burns she then executes, Cookie chooses this geometric top and legging-like-pants combo. Her white BCBGMAXAZRIA top is sold out, but you can find it in*dramatic deep red*on eBay. She accessorizes with what looks like a*perfect winter bag, seemingly big enough to*fit rain boots, an umbrella, a blanket scarf, and several laptops.**

Tuesday

[http://media]

Chuck Hodes/FOX

Multiple patterns in the same*garment convey a complete lack of regard for haters. Here, Cookie is delivering a speech to investors in this Charlie Jade*dress, which*sells for $90,*so take her hint and wear*this the next time you ask for a raise.*You can even*use a*Cookie one-liner for that conversation. I recommend telling your boss something like, "I'm here to get what's mine" or "what I want is respect."*

Wednesday

[http://media]

Chuck Hodes/FOX

Several*leopard prints converge*in this look,*a modern work of art. If you can pull off a fedora like this at your office, you have a job you should keep for life. If you cannot wear the hat, though, don't worryyou haven't lost your opportunity for pattern-mixing: Look closely, and you'll see that the dress*contains two different sizes of spot.*Get the*Red Valentino*dress a size too big, slip a white or black oxford shirt under it, and*relish your decorous swag. The*Christian Louboutin*bag will run you $2,000, so maybe land that raise before adding it to the mix.*

Thursday

[http://media]

Chuck Hodes/FOX

For a more subdued animal print, go gray and matte gold with this keyhole-cut wrap dress whose*hide-heavy print and cleavage exposure saves it from being matronly. We aren't sure who designed this item, but costume designer Rita McGhee, the genius responsible for*Cookie's attire on the show,*told*Fusion*that Cookie would green-light*this similar, low-key dress evoking leopard print but not quite committing to it, over atpolyvore.com. Try to look as self-loving as Cookie while wearing it.*

Friday

[http://media]

Chuck Hodes/FOX

It's important to try fuchsia at least once, especially in*fur. Compared with*Anika, the show's budding antagonist seen here to the right of Cookie, who*sports a visible bra line, Cookie looks even more like a queen than usual. Wear*hot-pink*lipstick even if you aren't taking a multimillion-dollar company public, and try*this fuchsia-tipped*stole*by French brand*Tissavel and available on Etsy for $92. Pick up this*plum-patterned*replica*of*Cookie's boardroom uniform for $80 before it sells out.

Saturday

[http://media]

Matt Dinnerstein/FOX

If you have to walk even near your office on a Saturday, do so in a onesie*made for grown women only. The Diane Von Furstenburg*"snow cheetah"*jumpsuit has been*marked down to around*$300. Make a personal brand statement with this and a*$2,400 version*of Cookie's Chanel cutout necklace, that encourages your co-workers not to get in your face today, thanks.*

Sunday

[http://media]

Chuck Hodes/FOX

The only reason you'd work on Sundays is for a chance to*rock this whole situation: the professional lace, the cape of a jacket, the beads. Ignore Cookie's severely underdressed son Jamal, who gets a pass for now. The dress, by Alexander McQueen, is out of stock but also quite*expensive, so go for a*Tadashi*or*DVF*look-alike*for under $200. Buy a hooded black cape, which is just a jacket without sleeves, on*Gilt*for $79. For around $15, you can stock three of these black crystal bracelets on*Etsy.*

Remember, if these outfits aren't for you, that is totally fine by Cookie. "The*streets aren't made for everybody," she has*noted. "That's why they made*sidewalks."

Cookie*

Empire*Office wear*Style*Fashion*Work

by Taboola

©2015 Bloomberg L.P. All Rights Reserved


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ladybug09 said:


> Look what I saw...lol
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...kie-from-empire-at-work-every-day-of-the-week
> 
> 
> 
> How to Dress Like Cookie From 'Empire' at Work, Every Day of the Week



LOL

Thanks for sharing this very interesting totally spot-on article...got  quite a few nods and smiles from me


----------



## Glitterandstuds

rx4dsoul said:


> Hah! Now everyone wants in on the Empire limo huh? First Mo'nique...then this rapper guy. Puhleez! All reel drama are inspired by real-life drama!



There was a rumor that PDiddy was suing cause the show is apparently based on his life.


----------



## meluvs2shop

rx4dsoul said:


> Hah! Now everyone wants in on the Empire limo huh? First Mo'nique...then this rapper guy. Puhleez! All reel drama are inspired by real-life drama!



What did Mo'nique say? 

And this bball player sounds as dumb as rocks. Go play ball and just stick to that. 

All characters we see are inspired by someone or something. Heck even those police drama shows are all depicted from real news events.


----------



## bag-princess

rx4dsoul said:


> Ladies ladies! At least we are getting 2hours next week *bfore they take our Wednesdays away*...




i don't know what i will do!!!!  






Ladybug09 said:


> Look what I saw...lol
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...kie-from-empire-at-work-every-day-of-the-week






i saw this a couple of weeks ago where you could buy some of the outfits/accessories that she wears and it was doing really well!!  people love cookie's look!


----------



## bag-princess

*Ratings: Fox's 'Empire' Adds Viewers for 9th Straight Week Heading Into Finale*



Daylight  Saving Time may have sapped the ratings strength of mere mortal  television shows over the past week, but it had little effect on Fox  phenom _Empire_, which on Wednesday grew its audience for a ninth consecutive airing heading into next weeks two-hour finale.


According to preliminary national estimates from Nielsen, _Empire_  averaged a 5.6 rating/17 share in adults 18-49 (down a tick from last  weeks prelim score) to more than double the rating of any other program  on the night. The shows five-week growth streak in 18-49 looks likely  to come to an end, but currently standing at an un-rounded 5.644 in the  prelims, _Empire_ figures to finish at either a 5.7 or 5.8 (last weeks final score) in the nationals.


And  in total viewers, it gained about 400,000 to set yet another high with  14.7 million.  The updated track: 9.90 million (Jan. 7), 10.32 million  (Jan. 14), 11.07 million (Jan. 21), 11.35 million (Jan. 28), 11.47  million (Feb. 4), 11.96 million (Feb. 18), 13.02 million (Feb. 18),  13.90 million (Feb. 25), 14.33 million (March 4) and now a preliminary  14.7 million.








more at:


https://www.yahoo.com/tv/ratings-empire-rises-again-113434526880.html


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> There was a rumor that PDiddy was suing cause the show is apparently based on his life.





This is what Sean has to say about the issue, according to an interview with _Celebtricity_.Its basically my life except the ALS stuff. All the  homosexuality and everything thats pretty much been done too. They  might as well have called it Breaking Bad Boy
 They basically are detailing everything I had to go through: the  shootouts, working with Timbaland, and divas going to prison. I mean,  all of it. I think they might owe me some royalties. You cant just put  out the Sean Combs Biography without paying me and Im filing a  million dollar lawsuit.​http://www.inquisitr.com/1918703/em...ombs-wants-to-sue-makers/#iGcdJhG4d2cQ8Ffb.99






now THAT is real *****assness!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Is one of his sons gay?


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> Is one of his sons gay?






oh snap!!!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Oh wait... The joke is on me. There was a rumor THAT PUFFY was gay riiiiiiiiiiiight?!? 
It's been so long that he had a hit, I was stuck on stupid for a moment but I'm back now.


----------



## zaara10

So should Prince William & all sue the new E show "The Royals"? Just ridiculous.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> This is what Sean has to say about the issue, according to an interview with _Celebtricity_.Its basically my life except the ALS stuff. All the  homosexuality and everything thats pretty much been done too. They  might as well have called it Breaking Bad Boy
> They basically are detailing everything I had to go through: the  shootouts, working with Timbaland, and divas going to prison. I mean,  all of it. I think they might owe me some royalties. You cant just put  out the Sean Combs Biography without paying me and Im filing a  million dollar lawsuit.​http://www.inquisitr.com/1918703/em...ombs-wants-to-sue-makers/#iGcdJhG4d2cQ8Ffb.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now THAT is real *****assness!!!



Since when was Diddy married to a woman that was in prison for 17yrs? When did Diddy have 3 sons?


----------



## Sassys

meluvs2shop said:


> Oh wait... The joke is on me. There was a rumor THAT PUFFY was gay riiiiiiiiiiiight?!?
> It's been so long that he had a hit, I was stuck on stupid for a moment but I'm back now.



Not a rumor


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Since when was Diddy married to a woman that was in prison for 17yrs? When did Diddy have 3 sons?





oh he has 3 boys -


he has always claimed Al B. Sure's son as his and he wrote a little piece a couple years ago about how Diddy was his real father because Al is basically a dead beat.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> oh he has 3 boys - chance,christian and justin
> 
> 
> he has always claimed Al B. Sure's son as his and he wrote a little piece a couple years ago about how Diddy was his real father because Al is basically a dead beat.



Justin is a football star, not a singer. Don't know what Christian is into and Quincy was suppose to have the Hykeem role, but lost it due to money. Again, no similarities what so ever. I need Diddy to have several seats.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Justin is a football star, not a singer. Don't know what Christian is into and Quincy was suppose to have the Hykeem role, *but lost it due to money*. Again, no similarities what so ever. I need Diddy to have several seats.





oh so that is why he refuses to let him have anything to do with the show!!     and you know he thinks he has the patent on those white parties and claims that is another piece of proof that the show is based on him!  bless his heart.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Omg his youngest is a spitting image of him. Mouth and all. Al B's genes are strong but that's not a bad thing bc he was fine way WAY back in the day. Maybe he still is but I haven't cared to google him of late. Lol

Hm don't let your dad manage your career Quincy!!! Just Go ask Danity Kane and company!


----------



## tamshac77

Ladybug09 said:


> Look what I saw...lol
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...kie-from-empire-at-work-every-day-of-the-week
> 
> Pics at link...
> 
> *Search
> 
> How to Dress Like Cookie From 'Empire' at Work, Every Day of the Week
> 
> Convey the spirit of the best character on television, who goes big on furs, mixes animal prints, and*is here to get what's hers
> 
> by*Natalie Kitroeff
> 
> 12:05 PM EST*March 6, 2015
> 
> *
> 
> **
> 
> Cookie Lyon, the inimitable antihero*of Fox's television show*Empireplayed by Taraji P. Henson,*is an inspiration in limitless*ways. One of those is*her style, which perfectly encapsulates her approach to business: Do not give a single, solitary thought to all the things others think of you. She is bullish on furs and*unafraid to mix as many as three*animal prints. Her look hits at the aesthetic midpoint between Chanel*and Intermix.*Here's how you can wear Cookie's attitude every day of the week.*
> 
> Monday
> 
> [http://media]
> 
> Chuck Hodes/FOX
> 
> In*the first two minutes of this week's episode, Cookie barges, screaming, into the home of her ex, Lucious Lyon, from whom she recently won a stake in*pre-IPO*record label Empire*Entertainment, valued at around $750 million,*according to the Wall Street Journal. For the string of expert burns she then executes, Cookie chooses this geometric top and legging-like-pants combo. Her white BCBGMAXAZRIA top is sold out, but you can find it in*dramatic deep red*on eBay. She accessorizes with what looks like a*perfect winter bag, seemingly big enough to*fit rain boots, an umbrella, a blanket scarf, and several laptops.**
> 
> Tuesday
> 
> [http://media]
> 
> Chuck Hodes/FOX
> 
> Multiple patterns in the same*garment convey a complete lack of regard for haters. Here, Cookie is delivering a speech to investors in this Charlie Jade*dress, which*sells for $90,*so take her hint and wear*this the next time you ask for a raise.*You can even*use a*Cookie one-liner for that conversation. I recommend telling your boss something like, "I'm here to get what's mine" or "what I want is respect."*
> 
> Wednesday
> 
> [http://media]
> 
> Chuck Hodes/FOX
> 
> Several*leopard prints converge*in this look,*a modern work of art. If you can pull off a fedora like this at your office, you have a job you should keep for life. If you cannot wear the hat, though, don't worryyou haven't lost your opportunity for pattern-mixing: Look closely, and you'll see that the dress*contains two different sizes of spot.*Get the*Red Valentino*dress a size too big, slip a white or black oxford shirt under it, and*relish your decorous swag. The*Christian Louboutin*bag will run you $2,000, so maybe land that raise before adding it to the mix.*
> 
> Thursday
> 
> [http://media]
> 
> Chuck Hodes/FOX
> 
> For a more subdued animal print, go gray and matte gold with this keyhole-cut wrap dress whose*hide-heavy print and cleavage exposure saves it from being matronly. We aren't sure who designed this item, but costume designer Rita McGhee, the genius responsible for*Cookie's attire on the show,*told*Fusion*that Cookie would green-light*this similar, low-key dress evoking leopard print but not quite committing to it, over atpolyvore.com. Try to look as self-loving as Cookie while wearing it.*
> 
> Friday
> 
> [http://media]
> 
> Chuck Hodes/FOX
> 
> It's important to try fuchsia at least once, especially in*fur. Compared with*Anika, the show's budding antagonist seen here to the right of Cookie, who*sports a visible bra line, Cookie looks even more like a queen than usual. Wear*hot-pink*lipstick even if you aren't taking a multimillion-dollar company public, and try*this fuchsia-tipped*stole*by French brand*Tissavel and available on Etsy for $92. Pick up this*plum-patterned*replica*of*Cookie's boardroom uniform for $80 before it sells out.
> 
> Saturday
> 
> [http://media]
> 
> Matt Dinnerstein/FOX
> 
> If you have to walk even near your office on a Saturday, do so in a onesie*made for grown women only. The Diane Von Furstenburg*"snow cheetah"*jumpsuit has been*marked down to around*$300. Make a personal brand statement with this and a*$2,400 version*of Cookie's Chanel cutout necklace, that encourages your co-workers not to get in your face today, thanks.*
> 
> Sunday
> 
> [http://media]
> 
> Chuck Hodes/FOX
> 
> The only reason you'd work on Sundays is for a chance to*rock this whole situation: the professional lace, the cape of a jacket, the beads. Ignore Cookie's severely underdressed son Jamal, who gets a pass for now. The dress, by Alexander McQueen, is out of stock but also quite*expensive, so go for a*Tadashi*or*DVF*look-alike*for under $200. Buy a hooded black cape, which is just a jacket without sleeves, on*Gilt*for $79. For around $15, you can stock three of these black crystal bracelets on*Etsy.*
> 
> Remember, if these outfits aren't for you, that is totally fine by Cookie. "The*streets aren't made for everybody," she has*noted. "That's why they made*sidewalks."
> 
> Cookie*
> 
> Empire*Office wear*Style*Fashion*Work
> 
> by Taboola
> 
> ©2015 Bloomberg L.P. All Rights Reserved




Thanks!

Wow, look at Cookie! I heard that Timbaland's wife styles her.


----------



## tamshac77

Glitterandstuds said:


> There was a rumor that PDiddy was suing cause the show is apparently based on his life.




If that's true, I can't stand him even more. Let somebody else shine, ugly, arrogant Puffy.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Hakeem is finally growing on me. 

Love Jamal! Breakout star.


----------



## zaara10

meluvs2shop said:


> Omg his youngest is a spitting image of him. Mouth and all. Al B's genes are strong but that's not a bad thing bc he was fine way WAY back in the day. Maybe he still is but I haven't cared to google him of late. Lol
> 
> Hm don't let your dad manage your career Quincy!!! Just Go ask Danity Kane and company!



Yeah his youngest looks EXACTLY like him. That's all I'll say about that


----------



## Sassys




----------



## meluvs2shop

Has it been confirmed that Lola is Jamal's? I'm an epi or two behind but I'm watching now...


----------



## tamshac77

CornishMon said:


> I like that Porsha is Ride or Die!



Me too. Gotta have at least one in your life!


----------



## tamshac77

meluvs2shop said:


> Has it been confirmed that Lola is Jamal's? I'm an epi or two behind but I'm watching now...



You sure you wanna know now? I think you should keep watching.


----------



## meluvs2shop

tamshac77 said:


> You sure you wanna know now? I think you should keep watching.



Lol just answered my own Q. Damn that as a good scene. 

I'm bummed tho bc I really wanted Jamal to be the father. He has a tender side that Lucious does not.


----------



## tamshac77

Sassys said:


>




Thanks Sassys. I LOVE those cuties!


----------



## Sassys

meluvs2shop said:


> Has it been confirmed that Lola is Jamal's? I'm an epi or two behind but I'm watching now...



Why don't you just watch all the episodes.


----------



## Ladybug09

meluvs2shop said:


> What did Mo'nique say?
> 
> And this bball player sounds as dumb as rocks. Go play ball and just stick to that.
> 
> All characters we see are inspired by someone or something. Heck even those police drama shows are all depicted from real news events.


Exactly!




bag-princess said:


> *Ratings: Fox's 'Empire' Adds Viewers for 9th Straight Week Heading Into Finale*
> 
> 
> 
> Daylight  Saving Time may have sapped the ratings strength of mere mortal  television shows over the past week, but it had little effect on Fox  phenom _Empire_, which on Wednesday grew its audience for a ninth consecutive airing heading into next weeks two-hour finale.
> 
> 
> According to preliminary national estimates from Nielsen, _Empire_  averaged a 5.6 rating/17 share in adults 18-49 (down a tick from last  weeks prelim score) to more than double the rating of any other program  on the night. The shows five-week growth streak in 18-49 looks likely  to come to an end, but currently standing at an un-rounded 5.644 in the  prelims, _Empire_ figures to finish at either a 5.7 or 5.8 (last weeks final score) in the nationals.
> 
> 
> And  in total viewers, it gained about 400,000 to set yet another high with  14.7 million.  The updated track: 9.90 million (Jan. 7), 10.32 million  (Jan. 14), 11.07 million (Jan. 21), 11.35 million (Jan. 28), 11.47  million (Feb. 4), 11.96 million (Feb. 18), 13.02 million (Feb. 18),  13.90 million (Feb. 25), 14.33 million (March 4) and now a preliminary  14.7 million.
> 
> 
> Word of Mouth! (Like how Scandal got hot!) the buzz of this show is spreading like a wildfire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more at:
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/tv/ratings-empire-rises-again-113434526880.html


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> Thanks Sassys. I LOVE those cuties!





those guys have IT in spades!!!  they were made for this - watching them perform is always a good time!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I got a chuckle out of JLO explaining to Harry that they are brothers on the show.
Love that song


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> those guys have IT in spades!!!  they were made for this - watching them perform is always a good time!




They sure do. You can really see it in this performance. They love it. They're so adorable. Hakeem's smile and Jussie is a doll.


----------



## tamshac77

Glitterandstuds said:


> I got a chuckle out of JLO explaining to Harry that they are brothers on the show.
> Love that song




Oh, ok. I couldn't tell what she was saying.


----------



## CornishMon

meluvs2shop said:


> Lol just answered my own Q. Damn that as a good scene.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm bummed tho bc I really wanted Jamal to be the father. He has a tender side that Lucious does not.




Lucious is not the father either.


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> They sure do. You can really see it in this performance. They love it. They're so adorable. *Hakeem's smile and Jussie is a doll*.





yes!!  they both have gorgeous smiles! very talented guys.


----------



## SummerMango

Sassys said:


>





Thank you so much Sassys for posting this. thoroughly enjoyed Jamal and Hakeem's performance. I would have missed it otherwise. Hehe stopped watching American Idol a while ago.


----------



## CornishMon

B


----------



## rx4dsoul

tamshac77 said:


> Me too. Gotta have at least one in your life!


Ride or die.
Yeah, Im just beginning to get it...when Lucious said to Vernon that "youre from the streets, you should have known better"...I guess that meant a street code ....knowing you gotta be loyal and honest to your partner or friend no matter what, even if it kills you... and never betray!.. otherwise youre as good as Bunky.


----------



## rx4dsoul

meluvs2shop said:


> What did Mo'nique say?
> 
> .



That she was supposed to have been given Cookie's role!

Sheezz. These people.


----------



## CornishMon

rx4dsoul said:


> Ride or die.
> Yeah, Im just beginning to get it...when Lucious said to Vernon that "youre from the streets, you should have known better"...I guess that meant a street code ....knowing you gotta be loyal and honest to your partner or friend no matter what, even if it kills you... and never betray!.. otherwise youre as good as Bunky.




Lol glad you got it.


----------



## tamshac77

meluvs2shop said:


> Lol just answered my own Q. Damn that as a good scene.
> 
> I'm bummed tho bc I really wanted Jamal to be the father. He has a tender side that Lucious does not.



I wanted Jamal to be the father too but I never believed he was. It was sad because they started bonding. I'll never understand how a mom could do that to their child. If you don't know who the daddy is, don't just pick somebody.


----------



## rx4dsoul

CornishMon said:


> Lol glad you got it.



LOL !
This Asian born and bred gal is kind of slow to get these things... and  I think Lucious (and even Cookie) would have a field day with me.lol This show tackles on so many issues (discrimination and reverse discrimination included) - which is why people love it because it is totally relatable.


----------



## tamshac77

rx4dsoul said:


> Ride or die.
> Yeah, Im just beginning to get it...when Lucious said to Vernon that "youre from the streets, you should have known better"...I guess that meant a street code ....knowing you gotta be loyal and honest to your partner or friend no matter what, even if it kills you... and never betray!.. otherwise youre as good as Bunky.



Right!



rx4dsoul said:


> That she was supposed to have been given Cookie's role!
> 
> Sheezz. *These people*.



Ha, I say this all the time!


----------



## rx4dsoul

So...is it just me who thinks Cookie was a little bit too hasty turning Lucious' offer down? This was what she fantasized for for 17 years...to have her family whole! Granted not everythings picture perfect but Lucious didnt make Andre bipolar , or Jamal gay, or Hakeem spoiled. He could have done a better job,yes, but still they seem to have turned out pretty well considering they grew up without a mother. Yes Lucious doesnt want to go to his deathbed alone but well who does? ChocoMalcolm's kind of messing with Cookies head methinks.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Can Season 2 please be about Cookie making Lucious beg and work for it? No more Anika please!!!


----------



## SummerMango

rx4dsoul said:


> So...is it just me who thinks Cookie was a little bit too hasty turning Lucious' offer down? This was what she fantasized for for 17 years...to have her family whole! Granted not everythings picture perfect but Lucious didnt make Andre bipolar , or Jamal gay, or Hakeem spoiled. He could have done a better job,yes, but still they seem to have turned out pretty well considering they grew up without a mother. Yes Lucious doesnt want to go to his deathbed alone but well who does? ChocoMalcolm's kind of messing with Cookies head methinks.




That was what I thought too!! I kind of felt sad after the episode. I thought Cookie wanted to be with Lucious this whole time. She wanted Boo Boo Kitty out of the pic so she could be with him but now that Boo Boo Kitty is gone, she is turning down Lucious too. When Malcolm came into her office, I was screaming at the TV, "Please no, please no" hehehe because I want Lucious and Cookie to get back together.


----------



## lulilu

SummerMango said:


> That was what I thought too!! I kind of felt sad after the episode. I thought Cookie wanted to be with Lucious this whole time. She wanted Boo Boo Kitty out of the pic so she could be with him but now that Boo Boo Kitty is gone, she is turning down Lucious too. When Malcolm came into her office, I was screaming at the TV, "Please no, please no" hehehe because I want Lucious and Cookie to get back together.



me too.  plus no one would get me to turn Lucious down lol


----------



## CornishMon

tamshac77 said:


> I wanted Jamal to be the father too but I never believed he was. It was sad because they started bonding. I'll never understand how a mom could do that to their child. If you don't know who the daddy is, don't just pick somebody.




The thing is this happens all the time unfortunately.  The show definitely hits home for a lot of people.


----------



## CornishMon

rx4dsoul said:


> So...is it just me who thinks Cookie was a little bit too hasty turning Lucious' offer down? This was what she fantasized for for 17 years...to have her family whole! Granted not everythings picture perfect but Lucious didnt make Andre bipolar , or Jamal gay, or Hakeem spoiled. He could have done a better job,yes, but still they seem to have turned out pretty well considering they grew up without a mother. Yes Lucious doesnt want to go to his deathbed alone but well who does? ChocoMalcolm's kind of messing with Cookies head methinks.




No you don't get it?  Lucious did not put Anika out she left!  He had shown Cookie that he was not planning on getting rid of Anika for her.  So pretty much Cookie was Lucious second choice!  What the!  She turned Lucious down because he was giving her Andre's portion this is still her son.  I know we are suppose to forgive but he left her in prison to rot for something she took the fall for!  No visit, you didn't bring my kids - heck I'm hoping he at least put money on her books!  To be honest all Cookie wants is what is due her concerning Empire.  Sure she loves Lucious probably always will but I really don't think that is her goal here.  She's not mad at Lucious because of the boys she mad at him because of how he treats his boys!  He hates Jamal and Andre because he cannot control them.  And yes he most definitely made Hakeem a spoiled little brat who believes because they have money he can do anything!  Lucious is a man who wants control complete control and he is dangerous when he cannot obtain it.  He probably will die alone because he has done so much wrong to people - people he once considered family.

As far as Malcolm is concerned, no one can mess with Cookies head she is way too strong for that!  Cookie is from the streets true and through boss chic at most!  I don't blame Sista girl for getting her rocks of with Malcolm she been gone 17 damn years!  Man please forget Lucious at this point!


----------



## tamshac77

CornishMon said:


> No you don't get it?  Lucious did not put Anika out she left!  He had shown Cookie that he was not planning on getting rid of Anika for her.  So pretty much Cookie was Lucious second choice!  What the!  She turned Lucious down because he was giving her Andre's portion this is still her son.  I know we are suppose to forgive but he left her in prison to rot for something she took the fall for!  No visit, you didn't bring my kids - heck I'm hoping he at least put money on her books!  To be honest all Cookie wants is what is due her concerning Empire.  Sure she loves Lucious probably always will but I really don't think that is her goal here.  She's not mad at Lucious because of the boys she mad at him because of how he treats his boys!  He hates Jamal and Andre because he cannot control them.  And yes he most definitely made Hakeem a spoiled little brat who believes because they have money he can do anything!  Lucious is a man who wants control complete control and he is dangerous when he cannot obtain it.  He probably will die alone because he has done so much wrong to people - people he once considered family.
> 
> As far as Malcolm is concerned, no one can mess with Cookies head she is way too strong for that!  Cookie is from the streets true and through boss chic at most!  I don't blame Sista girl for getting her rocks of with Malcolm she been gone 17 damn years!  Man please forget Lucious at this point!


----------



## rx4dsoul

^ LOL I still say Lucious and Cookie are MFEO (made for each other) I just want him to suffer a bit...! LOL


----------



## rx4dsoul

Hah! I just found out Camille (or rather Naomi) is actually Cookie's (Taraji's ) age IRL.


----------



## CornishMon

rx4dsoul said:


> ^ LOL I still say Lucious and Cookie are MFEO (made for each other) I just want him to suffer a bit...! LOL




I hear you and in the end maybe they will but the man is raw very raw!  Some compared him to JR Ewing (Dallas) - not sure if you know who that is but theses two characters are neck in neck!


----------



## SummerMango

lulilu said:


> me too.  plus no one would get me to turn Lucious down lol




Hehehe[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## SummerMango

CornishMon said:


> No you don't get it?  Lucious did not put Anika out she left!  He had shown Cookie that he was not planning on getting rid of Anika for her.  So pretty much Cookie was Lucious second choice!  What the!  She turned Lucious down because he was giving her Andre's portion this is still her son.  I know we are suppose to forgive but he left her in prison to rot for something she took the fall for!  No visit, you didn't bring my kids - heck I'm hoping he at least put money on her books!  To be honest all Cookie wants is what is due her concerning Empire.  Sure she loves Lucious probably always will but I really don't think that is her goal here.  She's not mad at Lucious because of the boys she mad at him because of how he treats his boys!  He hates Jamal and Andre because he cannot control them.  And yes he most definitely made Hakeem a spoiled little brat who believes because they have money he can do anything!  Lucious is a man who wants control complete control and he is dangerous when he cannot obtain it.  He probably will die alone because he has done so much wrong to people - people he once considered family.
> 
> As far as Malcolm is concerned, no one can mess with Cookies head she is way too strong for that!  Cookie is from the streets true and through boss chic at most!  I don't blame Sista girl for getting her rocks of with Malcolm she been gone 17 damn years!  Man please forget Lucious at this point!




Thank you so much for helping me understand this whole situation better. Love your post[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]. I have always wanted Cookie and Lucious to get back together and thought now that Anika is gone, they would. I was cringing, when Malcolm walked in her office and they kissed. I have enjoyed every episode every week but this week, I felt so sad after watching the show but you help me understand Cookie's perspective better. Thank you [emoji253]


----------



## CornishMon

SummerMango said:


> Thank you so much for helping me understand this whole situation better. Love your post[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]. I have always wanted Cookie and Lucious to get back together and thought now that Anika is gone, they would. I was cringing, when Malcolm walked in her office and they kissed. I have enjoyed every episode every week but this week, I felt so sad after watching the show but you help me understand Cookie's perspective better. Thank you [emoji253]




Also I might add Cookie does not regret her decision to take the fall - she's a ride or die!  And she also does not hold that against Lucious either!  Lucious has turned his back on family for money - you don't do that in the streets which is what Cookie is used too the streets!  When I say family I mean street family not literal.  Remember when she left they were mere drug dealers.  Nothing compare to a company Empire!  Lucious is smart but he stepped on people to get there including his Children!  This is what Cookie despises!

He's mad at Uncle Vernon for violating street code when does it all day!


----------



## Ladybug09

tamshac77 said:


> I wanted Jamal to be the father too but I never believed he was. It was sad because they started bonding. I'll never understand how a mom could do that to their child. If you don't know who the daddy is, don't just pick somebody.



Women have been picking the Daddy they want for their kids for centuries!!!


----------



## mama13drama99

For some reason, all along, I have felt like the writers will develop a cure for the ALS.  Don't know why, but I'm not ruling it out.  

I didn't think that Cookie and Lucious would get back together so easily, well, because that would have just been too easy.  They could have developed many story lines that broke them up along the way, but after all that's happened and with the season so close to ending I'm sort of glad that didn't happen. Plus he played Cookie way wrong at that white party.


----------



## rx4dsoul

mama13drama99 said:


> For some reason, all along, I have felt like the writers will develop a cure for the ALS.  Don't know why, but I'm not ruling it out.




hah! This is TV girl! That just might happen. 

I just watched ep10 again and really, Terence Howard is sooo good and natural at his role. I cant imagine the show without him.






Ladybug09 said:


> Women have been picking the Daddy they want for their kids for centuries!!!



I wanted to pick Jussie, sadly Im not his type.


----------



## SummerMango

CornishMon said:


> Also I might add Cookie does not regret her decision to take the fall - she's a ride or die!  And she also does not hold that against Lucious either!  Lucious has turned his back on family for money - you don't do that in the streets which is what Cookie is used too the streets!  When I say family I mean street family not literal.  Remember when she left they were mere drug dealers.  Nothing compare to a company Empire!  Lucious is smart but he stepped on people to get there including his Children!  This is what Cookie despises!
> 
> He's mad at Uncle Vernon for violating street code when does it all day!




That is so true!! She is straightforward always.


----------



## robbins65

lulilu said:


> me too.  plus no one would get me to turn Lucious down lol



Me either!   Those eyes on Terrance!!!

I would do anything he asked!!!


----------



## tamshac77

CornishMon said:


> Also I might add Cookie does not regret her decision to take the fall - she's a ride or die!  And she also does not hold that against Lucious either!  Lucious has turned his back on family for money - you don't do that in the streets which is what Cookie is used too the streets!  When I say family I mean street family not literal.  Remember when she left they were mere drug dealers.  Nothing compare to a company Empire!  Lucious is smart but he stepped on people to get there including his Children!  This is what Cookie despises!
> 
> *He's mad at Uncle Vernon for violating street code when does it all day!*



Exactly!


----------



## meluvs2shop

CornishMon said:


> No you don't get it?  Lucious did not put Anika out she left!  He had shown Cookie that he was not planning on getting rid of Anika for her.  So pretty much Cookie was Lucious second choice!  What the!  She turned Lucious down because he was giving her Andre's portion this is still her son.  I know we are suppose to forgive but he left her in prison to rot for something she took the fall for!  No visit, you didn't bring my kids - heck I'm hoping he at least put money on her books!  To be honest all Cookie wants is what is due her concerning Empire.  Sure she loves Lucious probably always will but I really don't think that is her goal here.  She's not mad at Lucious because of the boys she mad at him because of how he treats his boys!  He hates Jamal and Andre because he cannot control them.  And yes he most definitely made Hakeem a spoiled little brat who believes because they have money he can do anything!  Lucious is a man who wants control complete control and he is dangerous when he cannot obtain it.  He probably will die alone because he has done so much wrong to people - people he once considered family.
> 
> As far as Malcolm is concerned, no one can mess with Cookies head she is way too strong for that!  Cookie is from the streets true and through boss chic at most!  I don't blame Sista girl for getting her rocks of with Malcolm she been gone 17 damn years!  Man please forget Lucious at this point!



You had me at your first sentence. Agree with everything! 

I sometimes see Terrance (every once in awhile-not often) when I walk with my friend. They are neighbors and friends. He's not at his PA home much tho. I think his bro lives there or his kids.


----------



## meluvs2shop

rx4dsoul said:


> hah! This is TV girl! That just might happen.
> 
> I just watched ep10 again and really, Terence Howard is sooo good and natural at his role. I cant imagine the show without him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to pick Jussie, sadly Im not his type.



 I loved how Tarijii told the creator -b4 she was even hired to play Cookie-if you can get Terrence, Im in. She saw both of them together as Cookie and Lucious. 

Lucious was made for that role as is Cookie. Great casting! Even Hakeem is finally growing on me. 

Maybe Lucious was misdiagnosed? I can't see him dying too soon either.


----------



## CornishMon

mama13drama99 said:


> For some reason, all along, I have felt like the writers will develop a cure for the ALS.  Don't know why, but I'm not ruling it out.
> 
> I didn't think that Cookie and Lucious would get back together so easily, well, because that would have just been too easy.  They could have developed many story lines that broke them up along the way, but after all that's happened and with the season so close to ending I'm sort of glad that didn't happen. Plus he played Cookie way wrong at that white party.




Oh Lucious is not going anywhere.


----------



## CornishMon

meluvs2shop said:


> You had me at your first sentence. Agree with everything!
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes see Terrance (every once in awhile-not often) when I walk with my friend. They are neighbors and friends. He's not at his PA home much tho. I think his bro lives there or his kids.




That's coo - I can see him being a real down to earth man.


----------



## Sassys

CornishMon said:


> That's coo - I can see him being a real down to earth man.



Terrance has been accused numerous times of abusing women. Not exacty down to earth.


----------



## CornishMon

Sassys said:


> Terrance has been accused numerous times of abusing women. Not exacty down to earth.






Oh I'm sorry. . .  Do you know someone who was personally abused by him?  It's always sad to hear these things.  I'm really not star struck so I do not follow the news on stars, singers rappers or athletes unless of course it is big news hitting every outlet!  Never heard such a thing but then again I don't follow.  Really was making a general statement to meluvs2shop who has a friend who happens to be a neighbor/friend of the actor.


----------



## michie

His voice, tho...lol.


----------



## rx4dsoul

So, who saw Jussie/Jamal and Yazz/Hakeem on American Idol ?!
They killed it!!! Wow! They sounded even better "live" (yep, had to settle for a rerun). Yazzz' voice sounded grittier and more mature - Jamal was the star on the tv episode for "No Apologies" even though that club performance was supposed to showcase Hakeem and I think that was the producer's aim too...but their version on AI, well, I could have listened to another 2 minutes more of Yazzz/Hakeem.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Ladybug09

Yazz/Hakeem was on WW today. Maybe they will post it on Youtube.

Anyone having a watch party for the finale? My local Fox TV station is having one. I will be home GLUEDDDDDD to the television!


----------



## tamshac77

Ladybug09 said:


> Yazz/Hakeem was on WW today. Maybe they will post it on Youtube.
> 
> Anyone having a watch party for the finale? My local Fox TV station is having one. I will be home GLUEDDDDDD to the television!



No, but I wish I'd thought of it! Tomorrow night can't come quick enough! Imma be racing from church to watch, lol!


----------



## rx4dsoul

So jelly! I have an hour time lag + review class = wont be paying attention to my class and will be secretly trolling this thread again for spoilers.  &#128557;


----------



## tamshac77

http://www.eonline.com/news/636506/...-you-ll-never-guess-who-wants-to-play-her-mom

I say Jennifer Lewis.


----------



## robbins65

[emoji4]



ETA:  WOW, sorry so big!!!


----------



## CornishMon

robbins65 said:


> View attachment 2932662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji4]




Lol right!


----------



## mama13drama99

Anyone here...or will everyone be waiting till commercials or the end?


----------



## mama13drama99

I want to say something so bad but don't want to rock the boat for anyone...
And nope, it's not inside scoop, just a prediction...


----------



## Sassys

Don't know why, but I have a bad feeling about Jamal's man.


----------



## mama13drama99

Sassys said:


> Don't know why, but I have a bad feeling about Jamal's man.




They guy who does the videos?


----------



## mama13drama99

@Sassy, did you catch the guy in the early scene say that the double vision wasn't associated with ALS??


----------



## Sassys

mama13drama99 said:


> @Sassy, did you catch the guy in the early scene say that the double vision wasn't associated with ALS??



no.


----------



## mama13drama99

Sassys said:


> no.




More and more, I'm wondering if Lucious is gonna die/has ALS!


----------



## rx4dsoul

I'm here!!! Trolling for juicy tidbits and spoilers! Wont be able to see until much later (#sobummed)


----------



## mama13drama99

I listened to the song via the link that Tamshac77 posted last night and didn't connect with it, but seeing Lucious and Jamal perform it made it "come alive"!


----------



## krissa

mama13drama99 said:


> @Sassy, did you catch the guy in the early scene say that the double vision wasn't associated with ALS??



I noticed that too! I wonder what he may have been misdiagnosed with.


----------



## mama13drama99

krissa said:


> I noticed that too! I wonder what he may have been misdiagnosed with.




Me too!


----------



## Sassys

WTF!!!  Boo boo Kitty


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> WTF!!!  Boo boo Kitty



Girl I was screaming!!!


----------



## Sassys

mama13drama99 said:


> More and more, I'm wondering if Lucious is gonna die/has ALS!



You were right!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Girl I was screaming!!!



That is SICK!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Lucious done lost his damn mind!!!!

Lord PLEASE get Jennifer Hudson OFF my TV!!!!


----------



## mama13drama99

sassys said:


> that is sick!!!!




omg!!!


----------



## mama13drama99

Ladybug09 said:


> Luciousndine lost his damn mind!!!!
> 
> Lord PLEASE get Jennifer Hudson OFF my TV!!!!




Please, right now Jesus!!!


----------



## Sassys

Lucious is a hot mess lol

Guess Daddy is more powerful.


----------



## mama13drama99

They are giving it to us tonight! I could have NEVER speculated all of this!!!!


----------



## mama13drama99

Is anyone enjoying anything special while watching? I'm having dill pickle flavored sunflower seeds. I know...that's corny!


----------



## addisonshopper

Terrence is playing the hell out of this told. It's to early for the mis-diagnosis of the ALS.  THESE ALS people gonna be on this shoes arse about making light it the disease and the mis-diagnosis


----------



## Sassys

ladybug09 said:


> luciousndine lost his damn mind!!!!
> 
> Lord please get jennifer hudson off my tv!!!!



please!!


----------



## Sassys

rx4dsoul said:


> I'm here!!! Trolling for juicy tidbits and spoilers! Wont be able to see until much later (#sobummed)



Wait and watch the show!!! Stop trolling!!!


----------



## mama13drama99

Lord, have mercy...I just can't (in response to the pillow)!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Wait and watch the show!!! Stop trolling!!!



Lol!


----------



## Ladybug09

Dang they getting everyone one this show!


----------



## mama13drama99

I know I can't take it...


----------



## Sassys

Everytime I see Porsha, I want to make her stand up straight.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ahhhh I'm annoyed Jennifer Hudson is getting as much play as she is! Damn just let her be the therapist.


----------



## Sassys

Broom is back lol


----------



## mama13drama99

Ladybug09 said:


> Ahhhh I'm annoyed Jennifer Hudson is getting as much play as she is! Damn just let her be the therapist.




I feel bad for how I feel about her!  I don't want to be a hater, lol, but I just don't care for her fashions (not sure she has any), style (again, not sure that she has any), acting (I know she won an Academy Award and all) or her singing (especially her singing...when I hear her, no matter what she sings, I hear Fantasia and the soloist at my church!).


----------



## Sassys

Cookie was in Prison for 17yrs, she shoud have better moves.


----------



## addisonshopper

Sassys said:


> Cookie was in Prison for 17yrs, she shoud have better moves.




Yeah like boo boo Kitty face should still be swollen and black and blue and she didn't draw blood.    She did do the sneak prison move throw the drink then strike


----------



## mama13drama99

Gonna probably be in the minority here, but I didn't like that "lyrical battle"!!!!  And I wonder if the LBGT community will raise a stink about the reference to sin (although I don't think that was what the point or intent)?


----------



## Sassys

That's right Jamal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mama13drama99

Oh nooo, Uncle Vernon!!!!  I guess this is how they make Andre realign with his dad...he'll call Lucious to "clean" things up!


----------



## Sassys

There goes Malik Yoba's job.


----------



## mama13drama99

Is there something  ELSE is Jamal hiding????


----------



## Sassys

Why does Jennifer ALWAYS wear tights?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ladybug09 said:


> Ahhhh I'm annoyed Jennifer Hudson is getting as much play as she is! Damn just let her be the therapist.



She was sooo bland , as a therapist when she said music was useful for a lot of things last ep!

So what did she do now? Sleep with Daddy Lyon?


----------



## rx4dsoul

i wish to be on the couch at home watching this too...


----------



## mama13drama99

rx4dsoul said:


> i wish i were home watching right now too.




We've said too much to clue you in...it'll be better to you to watch...I promise!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

Terrance is doing another show????


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Terrance is doing another show????




when does the man rest???  i can't believe he jumps from one to another.  wow!  





mama13drama99 said:


> Gonna probably be in the minority here, but I didn't like that "lyrical battle"!!!! * And I wonder if the LBGT community will raise a stink about the reference to sin *(although I don't think that was what the point or intent)?





i don't see why they should - it's not the first or the last time someone will say that!  
but i would not be shocked if they did.


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> i don't see why they should - it's not the first or the last time someone will say that!
> but i would not be shocked if they did.




I sure hope not!!! But I was just speculating...


----------



## krissa

I wonder if Vernon was the witness so he could take over the company.


----------



## Ladybug09

Loved the first half. Second half they added a bit to much stuff and I felt like all the focus was on Jamal and being gay. They could have done so much !ore in that second hour. Overall it was still a good show.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

The second half had so much darn stuff going on. I need to go back and watch!


----------



## addisonshopper

I'm still [emoji25][emoji25][emoji25][emoji25][emoji25][emoji25][emoji22][emoji22] about Vernon but then realized he was the one that turned the Feds to Lucious.   
I know he is bad but I love Lucious. I love his arrogance and that is so sexy to me ( Terrance in real life does nothing for me ) gosh cookie better get back with that man pronto. I like everyone on the show even BooBoo Kitty. I'm drawn to all the characters I want everyone to win.


----------



## addisonshopper




----------



## krissa

addisonshopper said:


> View attachment 2932920
> View attachment 2932921
> View attachment 2932923



All these memes crack me up.


----------



## Ladybug09

addisonshopper said:


> View attachment 2932920
> View attachment 2932921
> View attachment 2932923



Girl!!!!!! You made me Lolololol!


----------



## SummerMango

mama13drama99 said:


> Is anyone enjoying anything special while watching? I'm having dill pickle flavored sunflower seeds. I know...that's corny!




Haha I was eating my fiery fish stew while watching. Oh gosh I needed it[emoji23][emoji23][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91][emoji91]


----------



## mama13drama99

^ How was it??? It looks good! I think I'd mess up trying to replicate that.


----------



## bag-princess

mama13drama99 said:


> Is anyone enjoying anything special while watching? I'm having dill pickle flavored sunflower seeds. I know...that's corny!





my DH made his special rotel dip with the velvetta cheese!  we were in bed with our drinks and enjoying the show!   when the doctor announced to Lucious that he did not have ALS i thought he was going to choke on a chip!!   he looked at me like "what the hell!"  i told him lucious ain't going no where and they would find a way to save him!   we have to keep him around just like JR Ewing.  you see what happened to Dallas when LH passed away in real life and they had to kill him off the show.


----------



## kcf68

The story lines were so choppy in the finale!  It seemed like they wanted to stuff everything in and did not complete all the story lines!  Hope they do better next seaon!


----------



## robbins65

I was a little disappointed in the finale.  Way too much Jennifer H,  bleh.,   But I agree, too much stuff going on in the second half.  But I will miss this show so much.  Hope it's not off for a full year!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I was disappointed with the finale. The hype did not build up to the expectations. 
I felt like it was all over the place. And Jamal was picked to run Empire and Lucious is now ok his son is gay? All Of a sudden? Hmmm  ...
Jamal is going to go dark next season. :/

And Hakeem listens to what any woman says. Yeah, he has mommy issues. Lol Very choppy finale.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> when does the man rest???  i can't believe he jumps from one to another.  wow!



Is he not going to be back for season 2.


----------



## Sassys

meluvs2shop said:


> I* was disappointed with the finale. The hype did not build up to the expectations.
> I felt like it was all over the place. And Jamal was picked to run Empire and Lucious is now ok his son is gay? All Of a sudden?* Hmmm  ...
> Jamal is going to go dark next season. :/
> 
> And Hakeem listens to what any woman says. Yeah, he has mommy issues. Lol Very choppy finale.



Agree!


----------



## rx4dsoul

I just watched first part and I was screaming through some parts of it!
okay my thoughts...
1. Producers just want to keep us hanging on the hope that Lucious was misdiagnosed. He tried so hard to keep his illness close, and that was a hindrance to getting a very good specialist opinion. he will still end up very very sick with ALS methinks.
2. Hakeem and Anika. Wow! How low did she stoop just to get back at Lucious by hitting on his precious son. Hakeem - what a sissy too. Camille was really just after his money, she didnt take what Lucious offered...of course she stood to get so much more when she ended up with Hakeem and Hakkem got the reigns to Empire and Lucious was 6ft under
3. Whre they on drugs or something!!???!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Is he not going to be back for season 2.





oh he will be back!   i have been reading online about it and various people from the show talking about how Lucious will be out for blood because he has no idea who turned him in and wonders who can he trust!   that was the whole point of "curing" him so that he would be around.


oh - the very last words of the finale, spoken by Lucious -  that was Terrence Howard improvising.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> oh he will be back!   i have been reading online about it and various people from the show talking about how Lucious will be out for blood because he has no idea who turned him in and wonders who can he trust!   that was the whole point of "curing" him so that he would be around.
> 
> 
> oh - the very last words of the finale, spoken by Lucious -  that was Terrence Howard improvising.



But how can he be major characters on two shows?


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> But how can he be major characters on two shows?




i don't see it being a problem!   empire does not return until next year and with show seasons being so dang short now they may be wrapping up by the time he needs to start filming for Empire.   they obviously did not think it would be a risk of loosing lucious!


----------



## Sassys

Empires season finale aired last night (March 18) in an epic two hour event.

The FOX hit scored a 6.4 rating among adults 18-49 and 16.5 million viewers, THR reports, which is 800,000 more viewers than the previous week. In the 9pm hour, the show increased even more, with a 6.8 rating and 17.5 million viewers!

With these ratings, Empire officially grew in ratings for every week it aired.

just Jared


----------



## bag-princess

ok - someone will have to help me with this one!!!


we learned that the real name of Lucious is Dwight Walker.  someone was interviewing Danny Strong (co-creator) and asked if there was a hidden message in that name, a "Good Times" shout-out?   who is that and what did he have to do with Good Times???

he of course said he could not give anything away and to keep watching.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> ok - someone will have to help me with this one!!!
> 
> 
> we learned that the real name of Lucious is Dwight Walker.  someone was interviewing Danny Strong (co-creator) and asked if there was a hidden message in that name, a "Good Times" shout-out?   who is that and what did he have to do with Good Times???
> 
> he of course said he could not give anything away and to keep watching.



Not understanding your question. Good Times the TV show??


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Not understanding your question. Good Times the TV show??






Yes


----------



## meluvs2shop

lucious has a great laugh.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> lucious has a great laugh.




+1


----------



## addisonshopper

Terrence is playing the h-e double hockey sticks out this role. He is convincing as a conniving shallow ruthless killer /drug dealer/ rapper turned business man.  
Is it me or does taraji have a lil upper gut. She always looks bloated right under her breast.  I was thinking that's just for the role cause I've never noticed the bulge in real time or her other movies / shows.


----------



## Sassys

addisonshopper said:


> Terrence is playing the h-e double hockey sticks out this role. He is convincing as a conniving shallow ruthless killer /drug dealer/ rapper turned business man.
> Is it me or does taraji have a lil upper gut. She always looks bloated right under her breast.  I was thinking that's just for the role cause I've never noticed the bulge in real time or her other movies / shows.



Terrance has always played a$$holes, so It come easy to him. I can't think of one role he has played, where he wasn't a villain. He even played an a$$hole in Glitter lol


----------



## creighbaby

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the show. I didn't start watching until three weeks ago, but I got hooked. The finale had a bit too much going on. 


I am not a fan of Terrence Howard's acting. I hoped that this show would change my mind, but his acting skills just don't cut it. His eyes are the same regardless if he is sad, happy, angry or pensive. 

Cookie and the pillow! 

I know it is a tv show, but I am peeved that even after the company filed with the SEC for its IPO, representatives of a company were still talking to the media about the company. That's a massive violation of the cooling-off period.


----------



## creighbaby

Sassys said:


> Terrance has always played a$$holes, so It come easy to him. I can't think of one role he has played, where he wasn't a villain. He even played an a$$hole in Glitter lol




In the first Iron Man he played James Rhodes (Rhodey), Tony Starks' best friend. (Thankfully he was replaced by don cheadle.) he wasn't a villain in that role.


----------



## Ladybug09

addisonshopper said:


> Terrence is playing the h-e double hockey sticks out this role. He is convincing as a conniving shallow ruthless killer /drug dealer/ rapper turned business man.
> Is it me or does taraji have a lil upper gut. She always looks bloated right under her breast.  I was thinking that's just for the role cause I've never noticed the bulge in real time or her other movies / shows.


Hahahaha, she does have one! It drives me crazy, but they do a pretty good job camouflaging it.


----------



## Sassys

addisonshopper said:


> Terrence is playing the h-e double hockey sticks out this role. He is convincing as a conniving shallow ruthless killer /drug dealer/ rapper turned business man.
> Is it me or does taraji have a lil upper gut. She always looks bloated right under her breast.  I was thinking that's just for the role cause I've never noticed the bulge in real time or her other movies / shows.



She does and it drives me crazy. It's not for the role, I have seen her in a bathing suit and it's there.


----------



## SummerMango

mama13drama99 said:


> ^ How was it??? It looks good! I think I'd mess up trying to replicate that.




Thank you so much [emoji253][emoji253]. It was really comforting and super spicy. It would have been perfect with white rice but I had to make do with cauliflower rice[emoji24]


----------



## tamshac77

I'm still processing the season finale. I don't get why they had to show Jamal and Hakeem having sex and Cookie trying to kill Lucious all while JHud sang gospel in a church.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bag-princess said:


> i don't see it being a problem!   empire does not return until next year!



Next year! &#128557;


----------



## bag-princess

rx4dsoul said:


> Next year! &#128557;





yes - NEXT year!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Hahahaha, she does have one! It drives me crazy, but they do a pretty good job camouflaging it.





Sassys said:


> She does and it drives me crazy. It's not for the role, I have seen her in a bathing suit and it's there.





ya'll need to get over it.


----------



## rx4dsoul

tamshac77 said:


> I'm still processing the season finale. I don't get why they had to show Jamal and Hakeem having sex and Cookie trying to kill Lucious all while JHud sang gospel in a church.



Same here. I didnt like the 2nd half as much as thr first half , or thr other episodes. 
A lot of things weirded me out.
Like Jamal is the nice brother - 1.Hakeem and Andre both want to take Empire from him? Really. Like theyre gonna share with each other once they get it. Naah. And Cookies helping them out? Naaahh.
2. What were those last scenes? Were those like artistic renderings of what the people around Lucious imagine theyll b doing while hes in the slammer? Eehhhh...hes still in the clothes he got arrested in, and whatever happened to a trial (especially with a dead witness). 
&#128542;


----------



## rx4dsoul

Plus Cookie is a passionate woman. Wasnt Lucious' character supposed to know that and not take Cookies actions that seriously... 
I think the season would have been fine with ending on the note that Lucious thinks he was misdiagnosed. ")


----------



## meluvs2shop

When you guys say the show will be back "next year" as in 2016 next year or NEXT fall?!?!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ladybug09 said:


> Hahahaha, she does have one! It drives me crazy, but they do a pretty good job camouflaging it.



Haha I thought maybe because she is pregnant IRL. And she has this exaggerated lordosis and she walks funny when shes in really tight clothes for the show...like in the dining room episode last week.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> when you guys say the show will be back "next year" as in 2016 next year or next fall?!?!




2016!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

tamshac77 said:


> I'm still processing the season finale. I don't get why they had to show Jamal and Hakeem having sex and Cookie trying to kill Lucious all while JHud sang gospel in a church.



Yeah, I noticed that too and talked to my Mom about that.


----------



## rx4dsoul

What was in Cookie's gift box ??! 

edit:Oh the pillow! hhaha


----------



## creighbaby

rx4dsoul said:


> What was in Cookie's gift box ??!



A little pillow to remind her of what happened the night before. The look on her face was priceless.


----------



## Sassys

15 of Cookie's Best Quotes from Empire


"You know I was never into wearing all them damn weaves. Girls walking around with their scalps smelling like goat ***."
"You lose your soul when you feel like the world has forgotten you
"My name's Cookie. Ask about me."
"[Cookie]  that's my name. Take a bite."
"Boo Boo Kitty, just 'cause I asked Jesus to forgive you, don't mean I do.
"The streets ain't made for everyone  that's why they made sidewalks.
 "Better be glad I don't feel like no scene today because I'd shut it down."
 "I'm here to get what's mine."
 "I make you better. Don't you forget that."
  "Yeah, straight down the hall to the right. Then jump out the window and straight down."
 "You want Cookie's nookie? Ditch the *****."
 "Listen to me  you're different, okay? It's only something mama knows but it's going to make life real hard for you sometimes. But I want you to always remember, I got you. You hear me?"
 Oh, you fancy, huh?"
"Pretty white girls always are . Even when they ain't."
[*]"Gimme this sandwich. Hop on a treadmill."​

http://www.people.com/people/gallery/0,,20909064_30311470,00.html​


----------



## bag-princess

this is one of my favorite scenes!!!  the look on jamal's face was so funny!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> this is one of my favorite scenes!!!  the look on jamal's face was so funny!



My favorite was 

"Oh, I get it. So Yoko Ono here wants to play on the song, too. Well, what can you do, Yoko  can you play the tambourine?"


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> My favorite was
> 
> "Oh, I get it. So Yoko Ono here wants to play on the song, too. Well, what can you do, Yoko  can you play the tambourine?"








that is one that they show a lot when talking about cookie's favorite scenes!! i still laugh when i see it again!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I die. 
Thanks for putting these all together. I just LOL again. 

Hakeem doesn't get many good lines but the other day on the finale when he asked Becky, "how many black girls are named Becky" or something like that  I LOL. 




Sassys said:


> 15 of Cookie's Best Quotes from Empire
> 
> 
> "You know I was never into wearing all them damn weaves. Girls walking around with their scalps smelling like goat ***."
> "You lose your soul when you feel like the world has forgotten you
> "My name's Cookie. Ask about me."
> "[Cookie]  that's my name. Take a bite."
> "Boo Boo Kitty, just 'cause I asked Jesus to forgive you, don't mean I do.
> "The streets ain't made for everyone  that's why they made sidewalks.
> "Better be glad I don't feel like no scene today because I'd shut it down."
> "I'm here to get what's mine."
> "I make you better. Don't you forget that."
> "Yeah, straight down the hall to the right. Then jump out the window and straight down."
> "You want Cookie's nookie? Ditch the *****."
> "Listen to me  you're different, okay? It's only something mama knows but it's going to make life real hard for you sometimes. But I want you to always remember, I got you. You hear me?"
> Oh, you fancy, huh?"
> "Pretty white girls always are . Even when they ain't."
> [*]"Gimme this sandwich. Hop on a treadmill."​
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/gallery/0,,20909064_30311470,00.html​


​


----------



## meluvs2shop

bag-princess said:


> 2016!!!


----------



## Sassys

meluvs2shop said:


> I die.
> Thanks for putting these all together. I just LOL again.
> 
> Hakeem doesn't get many good lines but the other day on the finale when he asked Becky, "how many black girls are named Becky" or something like that  I LOL.



I think the "Becky" name is suppose to be an inside joke. I know alot of people (including my friends), who call a black women "becky" when she is acting like an annoying white girl


----------



## CornishMon

It's the other way around.  It came from the 90's and sir mix-a-lot started it.  We do not refer to each other as Becky as it is used referring to white girls - commonly used as in air head.  It's a characterized racial term.   Maybe this younger generation uses this this way but not where I come from.   Either way it's wrong.  I would think calling a sista Becky (when not her name) would be like talking about my momma!


----------



## Ladybug09

meluvs2shop said:


> I die.
> Thanks for putting these all together. I just LOL again.
> 
> Hakeem doesn't get many good lines but the other day on the finale when he asked Becky, "how many black girls are named Becky" or something like that  I LOL.



I lol'd when he asked that! Cause I was wondering that too! LOL



Ladybug09 said:


> Quote of the night
> "She got her drawers wrapped around my baby neck. He can't breathe" - Cookie


This was one of my favorite quotes!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I lol'd when he asked that! Cause I was wondering that too! LOL
> 
> 
> This was one of my favorite quotes!



That was a good one too.


----------



## Sassys

CornishMon said:


> It's the other way around.  It came from the 90's and sir mix-a-lot started it.  We do not refer to each other as Becky as it is used referring to white girls - commonly used as in air head.  It's a characterized racial term.   Maybe this younger generation uses this this way but not where I come from.   Either way it's wrong.  I would think calling a sista Becky (when not her name) would be like talking about my momma!



Well, my friends use it for a black woman that is acting ditzy and have been saying it for years. If I am whining about something, my BFF always says "settle down Becky"


----------



## robbins65

This is my favorite scene....  LOL 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOD8-rc0zHk


----------



## tamshac77

rx4dsoul said:


> *Same here. I didnt like the 2nd half as much as thr first half , or thr other episodes. *
> A lot of things weirded me out.
> Like Jamal is the nice brother - 1.Hakeem and Andre both want to take Empire from him? Really. Like theyre gonna share with each other once they get it. Naah. And Cookies helping them out? Naaahh.
> 2. What were those last scenes? Were those like artistic renderings of what the people around Lucious imagine theyll b doing while hes in the slammer? Eehhhh...hes still in the clothes he got arrested in, and whatever happened to a trial (especially with a dead witness).
> &#128542;



I'm not sure I liked the second half at all. I'm hoping that the writers have a real good reason for giving us so much in the finale. We'll see. 



rx4dsoul said:


> *Plus Cookie is a passionate woman. Wasnt Lucious' character supposed to know that and not take Cookies actions that seriously...*
> I think the season would have been fine with ending on the note that Lucious thinks he was misdiagnosed. ")



True, but Lucious is so narcissistic that it don't matter, especially if he's crossed. Apparently there was no audio or Lucious would have heard what Cookie heard when he was sleep talking, and sympathized. Though, he might not have cared either way. 



Ladybug09 said:


> Yeah, I noticed that too and talked to my Mom about that.



All that was hard for me to watch. 



bag-princess said:


> this is one of my favorite scenes!!!  *the look on jamal's face was so funny!*



I loved Jamal's expression!



Ladybug09 said:


> I lol'd when he asked that! Cause I was wondering that too! LOL
> 
> 
> *This was one of my favorite quotes!*



I cracked up when she said that!


----------



## CornishMon

Sassys said:


> Well, my friends use it for a black woman that is acting ditzy and have been saying it for years. If I am whining about something, my BFF always says "settle down Becky"




Lol okay.


----------



## Sassys

CornishMon said:


> Lol okay.



I've never used it (still don't), but they have been using it for years.


----------



## rx4dsoul

2016!!!!
What am I gonna do til then!!!!
And Murder's gone, and Scandal just aint that much 'there' anymore....

:storm:


----------



## tamshac77

Taraji being interviewed by Angie Martinez. 

http://hellobeautiful.com/2015/03/18/taraji-p-henson-terrence-howard-sex-scene/


----------



## uhpharm01

rx4dsoul said:


> 2016!!!!
> What am I gonna do til then!!!!
> And Murder's gone, and Scandal just aint that much 'there' anymore....
> 
> :storm:


Yep!!! Scandal has lost it's touch.


----------



## SummerMango

robbins65 said:


> This is my favorite scene....  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOD8-rc0zHk




Ahhh! Mine too, thank you so much for sharing [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lulilu

SummerMango said:


> Ahhh! Mine too, thank you so much for sharing [emoji173]&#65039;



Watching this scene again makes me realize I missed stuff when I first watched each episode.  I just caught the "come on, let's go grab this ho' clothes."  So funny.  And I love Porsha.


----------



## zaara10

So much to process from the finale! Question though, did Hakeem sleep w/ Anika? Or was that just to make Luscious think they did? I wasn't sure. 
I'm a little sad for Malik Yoba! Maybe we'll see him haunting the family though, lol.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Was Malik Yoba killed off because he outed Jussie Smollett?


----------



## krissa

Ladybug09 said:


> I lol'd when he asked that! Cause I was wondering that too! LOL
> 
> 
> This was one of my favorite quotes!



Whenever they said "Becky" I'd expect Rhonda to pop up. It took me forever to remember her name was Rhonda.


----------



## krissa

GoldengirlNY said:


> Was Malik Yoba killed off because he outed Jussie Smollett?



I doubt it. The finale had to be taped sometime ago. That interview was in the past few weeks.


----------



## SummerMango

zaara10 said:


> So much to process from the finale! Question though, did Hakeem sleep w/ Anika? Or was that just to make Luscious think they did? I wasn't sure.
> 
> I'm a little sad for Malik Yoba! Maybe we'll see him haunting the family though, lol.




Yes, he slept with her. It was disgusting. 

How did I miss the entire scene of Uncle Vernon getting murdered? Who murdered him?


----------



## tamshac77

SummerMango said:


> Yes, he slept with her. It was disgusting.
> 
> How did I miss the entire scene of Uncle Vernon getting murdered? Who murdered him?




Lol, it was Andre's wife, Rhonda. She hit him on the head with a big a$$ candle stand.


----------



## rx4dsoul

zaara10 said:


> I'm a little sad for Malik Yoba! Maybe we'll see him haunting the family though, lol.


I was too!!! 
He was sort of trying to make things right...bring Andre back (he really seemed to care for him like his own son)...out Lucious...bond with Cookie.


----------



## rx4dsoul

GoldengirlNY said:


> Was Malik Yoba killed off because he outed Jussie Smollett?



Whooa! I hope not. The ratings certainly didnt suffer from that sneak peek into his closet...

Also, got me thinking if that guy at the album signing scene the actual guy who sent Jussie Smollett a message thanking him for the inspiration to come out. Hhmnnn...


----------



## SummerMango

tamshac77 said:


> Lol, it was Andre's wife, Rhonda. She hit him on the head with a big a$$ candle stand.




OMG how did I miss this[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] thank you for letting me know. I need to go back and watch this all over again as I just cannot seem to find any video online of this scene. Maybe I forwarded it too much during the ad![emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## addisonshopper

GoldengirlNY said:


> Was Malik Yoba killed off because he outed Jussie Smollett?




I'm thinking that's why he outed jussive cause he knew he already got the boot and was bitter and sour. I'm sure he want those checks and the fame that comes along with this show. I'm still mad. I hope somehow he is not dead.  They think he is and ditches his
Body and he makes a recovery and the comes back after sometime and haunts them.  That damn Ronda gets on my last nerves


----------



## robbins65

lulilu said:


> Watching this scene again makes me realize I missed stuff when I first watched each episode.  I just caught the "come on, let's go grab this ho' clothes."  So funny.  And I love Porsha.


 


Bye Felicia.....LMAO


----------



## bag-princess

addisonshopper said:


> I*'m thinking that's why he outed jussive cause he knew he already got the boot and was bitter and sour. *I'm sure he want those checks and the fame that comes along with this show. I'm still mad. I hope somehow he is not dead.  They think he is and ditches his
> Body and he makes a recovery and the comes back after sometime and haunts them.  That damn Ronda gets on my last nerves




THIS!


i must be one of the few that will not miss him.  at.all.


----------



## StylishMD

mama13drama99 said:


> More and more, I'm wondering if Lucious is gonna die/has ALS!


No, he has a condition called Myasthenia Gravis and it is non fatal and totally treatable although it CAN be debilitating


----------



## NYCBelle

On episode 2...I love Cookie lol


----------



## Sassys

EXCLUSIVE: The Empire CAST strikes back...at each other! Terrence Howard and Taraji P. Henson call the shots as jealousy and backstabbing reign supreme behind the scenes of TV blockbuster
SPOILER ALERT (if you haven't watched the finale)
The hip hop drama Empire ended its premier season with a blast - and huge ratings
Lead actors Terrence Howard and Taraji P. Henson have taken control over scripts and co-stars
Taraji is envious of Gealey's small waist and the sexy, fitted dresses wardrobe likes to put her in
Taraji's been wearing Spanx  
What happens to Malik Yoba on the finale was at Howard's urging

Everyone may be in love with the cast of characters on Lee Daniel's music-themed drama Empire, but behind the scenes the actors are far from in love with each other.
Sources close to the record-breaking Fox series - which drew an impressive 21.1 million viewers for its season finale last week, the highest-rated finale since Grey's Anatomy in 2005 - tell Daily Mail Online that there is just as much drama behind the scenes as you see on camera.
Empire is a hip-hop drama based on the story of Lucius Lyon, played by Terrence Howard, a former drug dealer turned hip hop mogul, and his ex-wife, Cookie (Taraji P. Henson).
And while the couple are at odds in the show, they are co-conspirators behind the scenes. The insider revealed that Oscar nominees Taraji P.Henson and Terrence Howard have complete control the set. The two stars oversee the scripts and are often making changes as late as the day of taping.

'They call for re-writes if they don't like the lines or feel as though another character is getting more camera time than they are,' says the source. 'They both have final approval over the script, which often frustrates the other actors because it causes their lines to regularly change.'
Henson and her co-star Grace Gealey (Anika "Boo Boo Kitty" Calhoun) don't get along on the set. Sources say that Henson has been trying to lose weight and sometimes wears Spanx to cover her 'tummy pooch.' 
Apparently, she's envious of Gealey's small waist and the sexy, fitted dresses wardrobe likes to put her in.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...reme-scenes-TV-blockbuster.html#ixzz3VJudbqz9


----------



## Sassys

Pay them off and move one.

Fox claims there's nothing special about the word "Empire," and the network has now filed a lawsuit trying to torpedo a demand by a recording studio laying claim to the name. 
There's a company out there called Empire Distribution, a record label that had worked with big artists, like Kendrick Lamar, N.O.R.E. and Sean Paul. The label claims Fox has no right to use the name Empire because the show tarnishes its brand.  
Empire Distribution has claimed it's being hurt because the fictitious label on the show is run by a "homophobic drug dealer prone to murdering his friends."
Empire Distribution is willing to live with the taint, but only if Fox pays $8 million ... $5 million if the show uses Empire Distribution's artists as regulars.
But now Fox has filed a lawsuit asking a judge to declare Empire Distribution's demand bogus. In the new world order, Fox notes that Empire Distribution is relatively obscure, showing up on the 7th page in a Google search.
Fox wants the dispute put to bed STAT, before season 2 kicks off.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3VK9bxG1I


----------



## lulilu

I hear Terrence on the radio early in the season and Tariji wanted him as her co-star.  No surprise they are co-conspirators.  Maybe Tariji (who I think is gorgeous and sexy as is) will get lipo over hiatus.  So many second season actors look way better than they did first season.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sassys said:


> Pay them off and move one.
> 
> Empire Distribution has claimed it's being hurt because the fictitious label on the show is run by a "homophobic drug dealer prone to murdering his friends."
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3VK9bxG1I



Hah! Like I said , everyone wants in on the money train! sheeeshh.


----------



## krissa

Sassys said:


> Pay them off and move one.
> 
> Fox claims there's nothing special about the word "Empire," and the network has now filed a lawsuit trying to torpedo a demand by a recording studio laying claim to the name.
> There's a company out there called Empire Distribution, a record label that had worked with big artists, like Kendrick Lamar, N.O.R.E. and Sean Paul. The label claims Fox has no right to use the name Empire because the show tarnishes its brand.
> Empire Distribution has claimed it's being hurt because the fictitious label on the show is run by a "homophobic drug dealer prone to murdering his friends."
> Empire Distribution is willing to live with the taint, but only if Fox pays $8 million ... $5 million if the show uses Empire Distribution's artists as regulars.
> But now Fox has filed a lawsuit asking a judge to declare Empire Distribution's demand bogus. In the new world order, Fox notes that Empire Distribution is relatively obscure, showing up on the 7th page in a Google search.
> Fox wants the dispute put to bed STAT, before season 2 kicks off.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3VK9bxG1I



More like pay them no mind, lol.


----------



## bag-princess

krissa said:


> More like pay them no mind, lol.





exactly!!  they are coming out the woodwork as my grandmother used to say!   i would not pay them a dime!


----------



## Sassys

Cookie's not going to be happy! Empire co-stars Trai Byers and Grace Gealey spark dating rumours as they put on a 'super affectionate' display at a wedding


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ace-Gealey-rumoured-dating.html#ixzz3VQhDxpV4


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Cookie's not going to be happy! Empire co-stars Trai Byers and Grace Gealey spark dating rumours as they put on a 'super affectionate' display at a wedding
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ace-Gealey-rumoured-dating.html#ixzz3VQhDxpV4







boo boo is going in on that glass!!!


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Sassys said:


> Cookie's not going to be happy! Empire co-stars Trai Byers and Grace Gealey spark dating rumours as they put on a 'super affectionate' display at a wedding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ace-Gealey-rumoured-dating.html#ixzz3VQhDxpV4




That's super affectionate?


----------



## Sassys

GoldengirlNY said:


> That's super affectionate?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sassys said:


> Cookie's not going to be happy! Empire co-stars Trai Byers and Grace Gealey spark dating rumours as they put on a 'super affectionate' display at a wedding
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ace-Gealey-rumoured-dating.html#ixzz3VQhDxpV4



Shes dating the dessert maybe from the looks of this...


----------



## bag-princess

*Terrance Howard*

*Ex-Wife Claims*

*He's Screwing Me Royally Over 'Empire'*

Terrence Howard owes his ex-wife $508,000 and counting ... so she claims, and she's gunning for a payday.

Michelle Ghent claims Terrence has been hiding assets and grossly undervaluing what he makes a month to avoid his spousal support obligations.

TMZ broke the story ... Terrence is required to pay Michelle $5,800 a month in spousal support, but if he makes more than $62,500 a quarter, she gets 21% of the excess. According to her docs, Terrence made $125,000 an episode in Season 1 and he's sure to get a huge raise.

Michelle claims Terrence has not only failed to pay the 21%, but she says he's way behind in the $5,800 monthly obligation ... to the tune of more than $100k.

Also according to Michelle's docs, Terrence is using his first ex-wife's business to divert his earnings, making it appear he earns very little. In fact, Terrence claimed as recently as November all he was getting in the way of income was just shy of $6k a month ... money that was paid by the ex-wife's business.

"Empire" started shooting in September, so that's when the bucks started rolling in.

But all good things come to an end, and according to the divorce, Michelle's spousal support ends next year.









http://www.tmz.com/2015/03/31/terre...re-salary-owes-spousal-support/#ixzz3VxiK3Kvr
​


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> *Terrance Howard*
> 
> *Ex-Wife Claims*
> 
> *He's Screwing Me Royally Over 'Empire'*
> 
> Terrence Howard owes his ex-wife $508,000 and counting ... so she claims, and she's gunning for a payday.
> 
> Michelle Ghent claims Terrence has been hiding assets and grossly undervaluing what he makes a month to avoid his spousal support obligations.
> 
> TMZ broke the story ... Terrence is required to pay Michelle $5,800 a month in spousal support, but if he makes more than $62,500 a quarter, she gets 21% of the excess. According to her docs, Terrence made $125,000 an episode in Season 1 and he's sure to get a huge raise.
> 
> Michelle claims Terrence has not only failed to pay the 21%, but she says he's way behind in the $5,800 monthly obligation ... to the tune of more than $100k.
> 
> Also according to Michelle's docs, Terrence is using his first ex-wife's business to divert his earnings, making it appear he earns very little. In fact, Terrence claimed as recently as November all he was getting in the way of income was just shy of $6k a month ... money that was paid by the ex-wife's business.
> 
> "Empire" started shooting in September, so that's when the bucks started rolling in.
> 
> But all good things come to an end, and according to the divorce, Michelle's spousal support ends next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/03/31/terre...re-salary-owes-spousal-support/#ixzz3VxiK3Kvr
> ​



And, he has another show coming out in May.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> And, he has another show coming out in May.





i know!  i bet he is marking the calendar until he is done paying her!


----------



## Ladybug09

http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat..._watch_snl_s_mashup_of_empire_and_sesame.html


----------



## bag-princess

my mom calledme this morning wanting to know why i had not told her they had cancelled Empire!!  said she had seen it isn a couple of places online.  she was not happy! 

i told her they have been saying all kinds of things about the show and the actors.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bag-princess said:


> my mom calledme this morning wanting to know why i had not told her they had cancelled Empire!!  said she had seen it isn a couple of places online.  she was not happy!
> 
> i told her they have been saying all kinds of things about the show and the actors.



No no no that cannot happen.


----------



## bag-princess

rx4dsoul said:


> No no no that cannot happen.





that would be so awful!!


----------



## Ladybug09

I heard Terrance is pulling the same stunt he did with Iron Man....demanding more money and threatening not to come back...I heard that a few weeks ago.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> I heard Terrance is pulling the same stunt he did with Iron Man....demanding more money and threatening not to come back...I heard that a few weeks ago.




I have heard that too along with a bunch of other stories like he and Taraji try to run everything! The supposedly decide if what is written should be said to how much screen time they all get. It's always something!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ladybug09 said:


> I heard Terrance is pulling the same stunt he did with Iron Man....demanding more money and threatening not to come back...I heard that a few weeks ago.



Aw. So sad. Can't people just do art for art's sake. He's still getting paid anyway. And getting to be a part of revolutionizing TV.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Did anyone see Taraji back for only one night as Detective Carter on Person of Interest? It was really fantastic and the first time I have watched the show since they killed her off. Her chemistry with Resse (Caviezel) is so wonderful so it was great to see them together again. That role was very different from Cookie but since she most recently has been playing Cookie, I could see a bit of that sassiness in Carter, which was interesting. Very good episode. I hated to see it end.


----------



## uhpharm01

MarvelGirl said:


> Did anyone see Taraji back for only one night as Detective Carter on Person of Interest? It was really fantastic and the first time I have watched the show since they killed her off. Her chemistry with Resse (Caviezel) is so wonderful so it was great to see them together again. That role was very different from Cookie but since she most recently has been playing Cookie, I could see a bit of that sassiness in Carter, which was interesting. Very good episode. I hated to see it end.



Oh no!! I missed that show last night!!  My Father thought it was repeat.


----------



## MarvelGirl

uhpharm01 said:


> Oh no!! I missed that show last night!!  My Father thought it was repeat.



Yeah, the only reason why I was able to see it was because my DVR is still scheduled to record the show (but I always delete it before it can actually record it). I just happened to check out the synopsis and saw that it was a new episode and that Taraji/Carter was going to be on. Otherwise, I wouldn't have watched it either. I just can't with her gone even though I adore Caviezel. Maybe you can find it on Youtube or somewhere online. I really enjoyed it. It was a dark, deep and very emotional episode.


----------



## Sassys

Terrence Howard and Empire creator Lee Daniels sued by self-described 'gangster' seeking $1 billion for 'stealing idea'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-1-billion-stealing-idea.html#ixzz3XTbXnxb9


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Terrence Howard and Empire creator Lee Daniels sued by self-described 'gangster' seeking $1 billion for 'stealing idea'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-1-billion-stealing-idea.html#ixzz3XTbXnxb9








these people need to quit!!



The China Doll character was also fond of hats similar to Cookie's character on the Fox show.


----------



## rx4dsoul

The bus sure  is getting overloaded.


----------



## theITbag

Spend the weekend watching the Season 1 (all 12 episodes).  Holy smokes!  It is good!!!  Can't wait until Season 2!!!


----------



## bag-princess

*Fox expands Empire in season 2*





Fox is upping _Empire_s episode count in the second season to 18 versus the 12 episodes it aired in season 1. Also, with _Empire_ moving into the fall, the network plans to split its 18-episode second season into two different halves.






The Terrence Howard-starring hip-hop drama made a splash in its debut on  Wednesday nights, shockingly continuing to grow with each subsequent  episode. Its season finale snagged 16.7 million viewers and a 6.5 in the  18-49 demographic. Wed be crazy to move it, Fox chairman and CEO  Gary Newman told reporters ahead of the networks Upfront presentation  on Monday morning. We want to thank and reward our fans by keeping it  in that time period The stories weve heard already for season 2 will  blow away the audience.




As for the second season, Walden notes, Weve also got amazing guest  stars that have lined up to be on the show that will helps us not only  bring back an audience that fell in love with the show, but help expand  it as well. _Empire _has also signed Ne-Yo to write new original music with Timbaland for the second out.
_Empire_ will return Wednesdays at 9 p.m. ET this fall.










http://www.ew.com/article/2015/05/11/fox-empire-season2


----------



## Ladybug09

18 epis, Wow! hope that's not too long...


----------



## tamshac77

Ladybug09 said:


> 18 epis, Wow! hope that's not too long...



If it's as good as season one...naaah!


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> If it's as good as season one...naaah!





ITA!!!  i am soooo tired of these short seasons!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> 18 epis, Wow! hope that's not too long...


 
Aren't most shows 22 episodes?


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Aren't most shows 22 episodes?



I dont know.


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> ITA!!!  i am soooo tired of these short seasons!



 Me too! Empire's first season flew by.  There are some shows, however, that just go on too long (RHWOA).


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> Me too! Empire's first season flew by.  There are some shows, however,* that just go on too long (RHWOA)*.






  exactly!!  shows like that you wish would cut it short sometimes!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

I really hate those mid-season breaks ...it just feels like two separate short seasons.


----------



## Sassys

Chris Rock goes to jail...but it's just for a guest spot on Empire as filming begins for season two

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-filming-begins-season-two.html#ixzz3e1DUZJ3p


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sassys said:


> Chris Rock goes to jail...but it's just for a guest spot on Empire as filming begins for season two
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-filming-begins-season-two.html#ixzz3e1DUZJ3p



Gawd! I want it to be whatever month/year it is that Empire S2 is coming out already. :banghead:


----------



## bag-princess

rx4dsoul said:


> Gawd! I want it to be whatever month/year it is that Empire S2 is coming out already. :banghead:





i feel you!!!  my grandmother always said never rush time because you don't know what you are rushing down the road to meet!! but i am so ready for my show to return!!


----------



## Ladybug09

I can't wait for this and HTGAWM!!!!!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Yes! Filming!
Photo from jussie smollett's IG.


----------



## Sassys

Taraji was nominated for an Emmy

*Outstanding Lead Actress in a Drama Series*

 Claire Danes, _Homeland_
 Viola Davis, _How to Get Away with Murder_ 
 Taraji P. Henson, _Empire_ 
 Tatiana Maslany, _Orphan Black_ 
 Elisabeth Moss, _Mad Men_ 
 Robin Wright, _House of Cards_


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> Taraji was nominated for an Emmy
> 
> *Outstanding Lead Actress in a Drama Series*
> 
> Claire Danes, _Homeland_
> Viola Davis, _How to Get Away with Murder_
> Taraji P. Henson, _Empire_
> Tatiana Maslany, _Orphan Black_
> Elisabeth Moss, _Mad Men_
> Robin Wright, _House of Cards_



Taraji should win!!


----------



## LVk8

I agree Taraji deserves a statue but I can also see Mad Men sweeping the Emmys this year bc it was the end of the show


----------



## SummerMango

Taraji and Viola, both my favorites.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Taraji was nominated for an Emmy
> 
> *Outstanding Lead Actress in a Drama Series*
> 
> Claire Danes, _Homeland_
> Viola Davis, _How to Get Away with Murder_
> Taraji P. Henson, _Empire_
> Tatiana Maslany, _Orphan Black_
> Elisabeth Moss, _Mad Men_
> Robin Wright, _House of Cards_


Yeah Taraji!!!!...but dan't she against Viola!...

Cicely Tyson needs an Honorary Emmy for those scenes in HTGAWM!


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> Yeah Taraji!!!!...but dan't she against Viola!...
> 
> Cicely Tyson needs an Honorary Emmy for those scenes in HTGAWM!




You're right about Cicely! Her scenes with Viola were so moving!


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


> Taraji was nominated for an Emmy
> 
> *Outstanding Lead Actress in a Drama Series*
> 
> Claire Danes, _Homeland_
> Viola Davis, _How to Get Away with Murder_
> Taraji P. Henson, _Empire_
> Tatiana Maslany, _Orphan Black_
> Elisabeth Moss, _Mad Men_
> Robin Wright, _House of Cards_



I see Claire Danes winning...as always (but she is so good on that show)


----------



## Ladybug09

needloub said:


> I see Claire Danes winning...as always (but she is so good on that show)



 the bits that I've seen, she does play crazy good.


----------



## Sassys

Season 2 trailer
http://www.ew.com/article/2015/07/22/empire-season-2-first-trailer


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sassys said:


> Season 2 trailer
> http://www.ew.com/article/2015/07/22/empire-season-2-first-trailer



Yes! Thank you!


----------



## Sassys

That takes the cake! Empire's Grace Gealey 'accepts co-star Trai Byers' shock  proposal on her birthday'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rs-shock-proposal-birthday.html#ixzz3hCn1tYZt


----------



## Shopmore

Here's Rhonda's expression when she found out...


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Shopmore said:


> Here's Rhonda's expression when she found out...



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## bag-princess

*Empire Casts Gabourey Sidibes Love Interest for Season 2 (EXCLUSIVE)*





Empire has cast Mo McRae to appear in season two, _Variety_ has learned exclusively. He will do a three-episode arc, playing a love interest for Becky (Gabourey Sidibe).
The characters name is J-Poppa, whos described as a handsome,  easygoing guy who is seeing Becky, assistant to Lucious Lyon (Terrence  Howard) at Empire Entertainment. J-Poppa also develops a strong  connection with Andre (Trai Byers).
Empire marks a reunion for McRae and exec producer Lee Daniels and Danny Strong, as he appeared in their 2013 film The Butler.
McRae is currently a series regular on TNTs Murder in the First,  and had a major recurring role in Sons of Anarchy. His other credits  include Ray Donovan, Battle Creek and Reese Witherspoons Wild.  Next up, hes been cast in HBOs biopic All The Way.
McRae is repped by CAA and Untitled.




(his pic is in the link)





http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/empire-j-poppa-mo-mcrae-becky-love-interest-1201575920/


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> *Empire Casts Gabourey Sidibes Love Interest for Season 2 (EXCLUSIVE)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Empire has cast Mo McRae to appear in season two, _Variety_ has learned exclusively. He will do a three-episode arc, playing a love interest for Becky (Gabourey Sidibe).
> The characters name is J-Poppa, whos described as a handsome,  easygoing guy who is seeing Becky, assistant to Lucious Lyon (Terrence  Howard) at Empire Entertainment. J-Poppa also develops a strong  connection with Andre (Trai Byers).
> Empire marks a reunion for McRae and exec producer Lee Daniels and Danny Strong, as he appeared in their 2013 film The Butler.
> McRae is currently a series regular on TNTs Murder in the First,  and had a major recurring role in Sons of Anarchy. His other credits  include Ray Donovan, Battle Creek and Reese Witherspoons Wild.  Next up, hes been cast in HBOs biopic All The Way.
> McRae is repped by CAA and Untitled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (his pic is in the link)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/empire-j-poppa-mo-mcrae-becky-love-interest-1201575920/



Real clean cut guy. Nice skin


----------



## GoldengirlNY

bag-princess said:


> *Empire Casts Gabourey Sidibes Love Interest for Season 2 (EXCLUSIVE)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Empire has cast Mo McRae to appear in season two, _Variety_ has learned exclusively. He will do a three-episode arc, playing a love interest for Becky (Gabourey Sidibe).
> The characters name is J-Poppa, whos described as a handsome,  easygoing guy who is seeing Becky, assistant to Lucious Lyon (Terrence  Howard) at Empire Entertainment. J-Poppa also develops a strong  connection with Andre (Trai Byers).
> Empire marks a reunion for McRae and exec producer Lee Daniels and Danny Strong, as he appeared in their 2013 film The Butler.
> McRae is currently a series regular on TNTs Murder in the First,  and had a major recurring role in Sons of Anarchy. His other credits  include Ray Donovan, Battle Creek and Reese Witherspoons Wild.  Next up, hes been cast in HBOs biopic All The Way.
> McRae is repped by CAA and Untitled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (his pic is in the link)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/empire-j-poppa-mo-mcrae-becky-love-interest-1201575920/




Interesting. I like him on Murder in the first and also Complications, even though he was killed in the last episode. Hopefully this character will be little more diverse.


----------



## Swanky

*'Empire' Sued Again They Stole My Idea ... And I Want $500 Million!*

 *         8/24/2015 11:45 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

              EXCLUSIVE






Imagine "*Empire*"  with Shaft in the lead role ... that was the vision one guy had, but it  never got made ... and now he believes the creators of the show owe him  $500 million for stealing his idea. 
 A guy named Jon Astor-White is suing EPs *Danny Strong* and *Lee Daniels*  -- as well as Imagine Entertainment and 21st Century Fox -- claiming he  shopped around a show called "King Solomon" back in 2007 ... which  bears a lot of similarities to "Empire."
 Astor-White claims his show would have starred *Richard Roundtree* (Shaft said no thanks) and was about a record executive and his family and their battle over control of the company. 
 Astor-White said he faxed the treatment around, and included a  proposed cast list which was aspirational, to say the least. In addition  to Roundtree, Astor-White wanted *Diahann Carroll*, *Alicia Keys*, *Kanye West*, *John Goodman*, *George Hamilton* and *Angie Dickinson*. 
 Astor-White describes his show as "the style and elegance of  'Dynasty' meets 'The Sopranos' with a sprinkling of 'The Godfather.'"  That's a similar comparison *Marvin Gaye III *made *in his claim*.
 The show has also been sued by* a guy with Jackson family connections* and by a woman who claims *she is the real Cookie*.
 Astor-White is seeking the half a billion dollars ... plus additional damages.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/page/2/#ixzz3jpv41Rnx
​


----------



## Sassys

Expect less of Lucious! Terrence Howard's role on Empire will be scaled back  'due to his messy spousal support battle and allegations of abuse' 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-battle-allegations-abuse.html#ixzz3k2DiqbnS


----------



## Ladybug09

Geez, he is a good actor, but he is always messing stuff up.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sassys said:


> Expect less of Lucious! Terrence Howard's role on Empire will be scaled back  'due to his messy spousal support battle and allegations of abuse'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-battle-allegations-abuse.html#ixzz3k2DiqbnS



That would be a shame! I so love Cookie and Lucious' interactions.


----------



## bag-princess

Terrence tweeted a pic yesterday of him and his wife with the new baby.  is that the same wife who has supposedly secretly filed for divorce??


----------



## Graw

There is a marathon on and I see why this show is Awesome!


----------



## bag-princess

Graw said:


> There is a marathon on and I see why this show is Awesome!





yes it is awesome!!!  i have be re-watching the shows all day and i can't wait for the new season to begin on the 23rd!!


----------



## theITbag

bag-princess said:


> yes it is awesome!!!  i have be re-watching the shows all day and i can't wait for the new season to begin on the 23rd!!




Can't wait!!!


----------



## QueenLouis

I haven't watched the show before, but they are filming right outside my office building today.


----------



## bag-princess

QueenLouis said:


> I haven't watched the show before, but they are filming right outside my office building today.





how exciting!!  who do you see?


----------



## QueenLouis

bag-princess said:


> how exciting!!  who do you see?




I didn't see anyone, but on the way back from lunch I heard cheering, so I'm assuming one of the stars just walked out. I've seen filming around downtown Chicago a few times, and it's way more everyone standing around than filming. I may go back outside & check it out. I do like Terrence Howard. If I get any pics, I'll share.


----------



## QueenLouis

bag-princess said:


> how exciting!!  who do you see?




Coworker spotted (character) Hakeem.


----------



## bag-princess

QueenLouis said:


> Coworker spotted (character) Hakeem.



i love his gorgeous smile!!!



QueenLouis said:


> I didn't see anyone, but on the way back from lunch I heard cheering, so I'm assuming one of the stars just walked out. I've seen filming around downtown Chicago a few times, and it's way more everyone standing around than filming. I may go back outside & check it out. I do like Terrence Howard. If I get any pics, I'll share.



thanks!

i would be glued to the window looking for cookie and jamal!


----------



## bag-princess

*Empires Lee Daniels Sued By Sean Penn For $10M Over Terrence Howard Remarks*





(terrence is innocent this time )



The  two-time Oscar winner says today that the co-creator of the biggest  show on the Big 4 used false and defamatory language to imply he has  abused women. The statements by Lee Daniels in a recent _Hollywood Reporter_ interview compared Sean Penn to_ Empire_ star Terrence Howard in a manner the actor clearly does not agree with and now hes going after _The Butler_ director in the courts and the wallet to the tune of at least $10 million.


Daniels  falsely equates Penn with Howard, even though, while he has certainly  had several brushes with the law, Penn (unlike Howard) has never been  arrested, much less convicted, for domestic violence, as his ex-wives  (including Madonna) would confirm and attest, says the defamation jury  trial seeking complaint filed Tuesday by Mathew Rosengart on behalf of  Penn (read it here). Representatives for Daniels did not respond to request for comment Tuesday.




Sean  is dismayed at the gratuitous attacks and reckless statements that have  been made over the years at his expense and he wants to take a stand  and correct the record, Rosengart told Deadline today.
*Daniels,  in the THR piece, condemned the public persona that Howard seemed to  have gained by past run-ins with the courts and other accusations from  ex-wives. He aint done nothing different than Marlon Brando or Sean  Penn, and all of a sudden hes some f***-in demon, Daniels said.  Thats a sign of the time, of race, of where we are right now in  America.*






As a result of Penns status as a public figure, he has for years been  the subject of scandalous, scurrilous, and baseless attacks, the suit  filed in state court in New York today adds. But Penn, like any  citizen, has a right to defend himself and will no longer tolerate the  reckless and malicious behavior of others, who seek to aggrandize  themselves or their projects at his expense. Accordingly, and because of  Daniels defamatory statements, Penn brings this action for monetary  relief, and to deter Daniels and others from their defamatory actions.






The lawsuit comes just one day before the Season 2 debut of the  blockbuster hip hop drama on Fox. A fact Greenberg Traurigs Rosengart  notes in a manner in the complaint, alleging that Daniels remarks about  Howard were apparently part of a misguided campaign to profit and  further bolster and brand his show _Empire._










https://www.yahoo.com/tv/s/empire-lee-daniels-sued-sean-171344653.html


----------



## Sassys

I was just invited to a viewing party for the premiere tomorrow


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> I was just invited to a viewing party for the premiere tomorrow




Lucky girl!


----------



## Ladybug09

Too much talking at viewing parties. I went to a SCANDAL one where you got to meet Judy Smith, meeting her was great!otherwise I like to watch my shows in quiet.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Too much talking at viewing parties. I went to a SCANDAL one where you got to meet Judy Smith, meeting her was great!otherwise I like to watch my shows in quiet.



I agree, we are manly going to mingle. Also, they encourage to dress up like your favorite character.


----------



## michie

Sassys said:


> I agree, we are manly going to mingle. *Also, they encourage to dress up like your favorite character.*



Which is the same as dressing up like Jackie Christie...

That's grounds for a taking raincheck lol.


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> Which is the same as dressing up like Jackie Christie...
> 
> That's grounds for a taking raincheck lol.



LOL. I'm not dressing up. Don't think my friends will either.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yeah, too much talking during those parties.  I'll be chillin' with my boo on the couch in the theater room with some popcorn and wine


----------



## michie

I just heard the ad on the radio for one of the viewing parties and they've added, "Shhhhhhhh....no talking during Scandal..."


----------



## Jayne1

I watched the marathon! It's so over the top, but addictive.

Taraji P. Henson is everything on this show. She carries it, they need her. Great casting!

Every time I see Naomi Campbell, as stunning as she is, I'm taken out of the show and can't buy into it anymore. All I see is the real Naomi Campbell.  Same with Jennifer Hudson. 

Famous people playing themselves?  Very cool to get them, but don't cast supermodels and ask me to believe she's someone's GF.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Yeah, too much talking during those parties.  I'll be chillin' with my boo on the couch in the theater room with some popcorn and wine




Hello!






Jayne1 said:


> I watched the marathon! It's so over the top, but addictive.
> 
> Taraji P. Henson is everything on this show. She carries it, they need her. Great casting!
> 
> Every time I see Naomi Campbell, as stunning as she is, I'm taken out of the show and can't buy into it anymore. All I see is the real Naomi Campbell.  Same with Jennifer Hudson.
> 
> Famous people playing themselves?  Very cool to get them, but don't cast supermodels and ask me to believe she's someone's GF.



I didnt like Jennifer in it at all.



Lol, check this out...


----------



## Ladybug09

The season premiere was just okay to me. They tried to be too controversial # 1, #2 way too many cameos.


----------



## michie

Waaaaaaayyyyy too many cameos!


----------



## beantownSugar

The entire concert at the beginning was entirely ridiculous - after all of that, the episode got much better for like the last 20 - 30 minutes.

Hopefully the next episode will be void of the premiere's kinks.

& there were definitely WAY too many cameos!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Omgee Season 2 has premiered already! And I didnt know until I checked-in here!


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> The season premiere was just okay to me. They tried to be too controversial # 1, #2 way too many cameos.




I don't like the cameos either, I think they really distract from the rest of the show.


----------



## Sassys

You know Nene is pissed Lawrence got on the show.


----------



## addisonshopper

They cram to much in these episodes    Way to much.    I didn't like the opening scene.  But I loved the jail scene with Chris rock.  But damn they killed him to fast.    As powerful as Frank was his men wouldn't turn on him that fast.    My fb friends are ranting and raving about they are offended at gay and lesbian scenes.  Some love the show but are letting go because they feel it's being forced on them.   I loved Lawrence on the show.  And I don't like Jamal being so sexually aggressive with his partners. Also they making taraji look to damn old and worn out.  She don't look fresh faced. 
I love when Lucious said well I love cookie and if you got a problem with her we got a problem.  He still love that cookie.


----------



## addisonshopper

And I don't think the sons wife is pregnant. That bish lying. I don't like her one damn but


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

The premiere had like 81457 different scenes! It was like the whole season smashed into one episode.


----------



## Ladybug09

addisonshopper said:


> They cram to much in these episodes    Way to much.    I didn't like the opening scene.  But I loved the jail scene with Chris rock.  But damn they killed him to fast.    As powerful as Frank was his men wouldn't turn on him that fast.    My fb friends are ranting and* raving about they are offended at gay and lesbian scenes.  Some love the show but are letting go because they feel it's being forced on them.*   I loved Lawrence on the show.  And I don't like Jamal being so sexually aggressive with his partners. Also they making taraji look to damn old and worn out.  She don't look fresh faced.
> I love when Lucious said well I love cookie and if you got a problem with her we got a problem.  He still love that cookie.


Because it is....and I totally get them.


----------



## bag-princess

cookie taking that dig at 50 was too funny!!  i heard he had a hissy fit about it.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

bag-princess said:


> cookie taking that dig at 50 was too funny!!  i heard he had a hissy fit about it.




It was funny.

His messy a$$ has been talking about them since last season. A hissy fit when you started it, 50? Oh ok.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Damn all these actors trying to reinvent themselves by guest appearing on this show!


----------



## swags

addisonshopper said:


> They cram to much in these episodes    Way to much.    I didn't like the opening scene.  But I loved the jail scene with Chris rock.  *But damn they killed him to fast*.    As powerful as Frank was his men wouldn't turn on him that fast.    My fb friends are ranting and raving about they are offended at gay and lesbian scenes.  Some love the show but are letting go because they feel it's being forced on them.   I loved Lawrence on the show.  And I don't like Jamal being so sexually aggressive with his partners. Also they making taraji look to damn old and worn out.  She don't look fresh faced.
> I love when Lucious said well I love cookie and if you got a problem with her we got a problem.  He still love that cookie.



I thought he would be around for a few episodes.


----------



## Sassys

addisonshopper said:


> They cram to much in these episodes    Way to much.    I didn't like the opening scene.  But I loved the jail scene with Chris rock.  But damn they killed him to fast.    As powerful as Frank was his men wouldn't turn on him that fast.    My fb friends are ranting and raving about they are offended at gay and lesbian scenes.  Some love the show but are letting go because they feel it's being forced on them.   I loved Lawrence on the show.  And I don't like Jamal being so sexually aggressive with his partners. Also they making taraji look to damn old and worn out.  She don't look fresh faced.
> I love when Lucious said well I love cookie and if you got a problem with her we got a problem.  He still love that cookie.



Why were your FB friends offended? There were gay scences the very first episode.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Because it is....and I totally get them.



why were you offended?

I noticed you made a similar comment in the RHOA thread, regarding the newest cast member that is transgender?


----------



## michie

When I saw the main character on "The Carmichael Show" mentoring a transgender kid, I knew what time it was. It's like there's a quota or something on TV.


----------



## DC-Cutie

say what?


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> why were you offended?
> 
> I noticed you made a similar comment in the RHOA thread, regarding the newest cast member that is transgender?



honestly like people aren't mad at characters being violently murdered on screen but god forbid someone that's gay or lesbian or bi or trans and see how they react i'm literally rolling my eyes so hard rn i'm getting a migraine


----------



## dooneybaby

Believe it or not, I just watched the "Empire" pilot last weekend. It was pretty good, but I don't want to commit to another TV series. I still have a lot of catching up to do with "Orange is the New Black." Other than that, I pretty much watch only reality shows because they're mindless and I can catch them pretty much any time I'm not at work.

Terrence Howard is perfect for the role. He's such a dog. And Cookie is amazing!


----------



## rx4dsoul

I am such a romantic!!! I love that Lucious is still in love with Cookie even with all her machinations to grab control from him!  
ImO there was just a bit too much going on in this season's premiere and, yeah too many cameos made my head spin. but overall 
, its the Empire - brash loud and swaggering with style and music that got me and the gals here crazy last season!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

New-New said:


> honestly like people aren't mad at characters being violently murdered on screen but god forbid someone that's gay or lesbian or bi or trans and see how they react i'm literally rolling my eyes so hard rn i'm getting a migraine



Not a migraine!!!  LOL

But, I agree with you.  The joy is that if it offends people so much, they don't have to tune it.  Yet, they do anyways.


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> honestly like people aren't mad at characters being violently murdered on screen but god forbid someone that's gay or lesbian or bi or trans and see how they react i'm literally rolling my eyes so hard rn i'm getting a migraine



Agree!!! Its 2015 and people need to get over it.

I was really confused why addisonshopper's FB friends had an issue with the gay stuff this season, when there were gay scenes the very first episode last season.


----------



## michie

My fb friends were complaining about the scenes from the day one. A lot of them just stopped watching this and HTGAWM because ol' boy was busting wide open every week for evidence. For some ppl, it's just too much. Seems like just y'day folks were appalled at Dennis Franz's a$$ on NYPD Blue, so this is probably overkill for them. Lol @ "it's 2015" when the world seems stuck on 1965 for black folks, but whatever.


----------



## Ladybug09

dooneybaby said:


> Believe it or not, I just watched the "Empire" pilot last weekend. It was pretty good, but I don't want to commit to another TV series. I still have a lot of catching up to do with "Orange is the New Black." Other than that, I pretty much watch only reality shows because they're mindless and I can catch them pretty much any time I'm not at work.
> 
> Terrence Howard is perfect for the role. He's such a dog. And Cookie is amazing!



I feel the same....I've narrowed down a lot of show. I like to DVR because then I can FWD through the commercials.



Sassys said:


> Agree!!! *Its 2015 and people need to get over it*.
> 
> I was really confused why addisonshopper's FB friends had an issue with the gay stuff this season, when there were gay scenes the very first episode last season.



Last I looked, we are all allowed to have our OWN view points. :okay: You sure have A LOT of them on various topics in this forum, and I nor others tell you to 'get over it'....Agree to disagree and keep it cordial.



michie said:


> My fb friends were complaining about the scenes from the day one. *A lot of them just stopped watching this and HTGAWM because ol' boy was busting wide open every week for evidence. For some ppl, it's just too much.* Seems like just y'day folks were appalled at Dennis Franz's a$$ on NYPD Blue, so this is probably overkill for them. *Lol @ "it's 2015" when the world seems stuck on 1965 for black folks, but whatever.*


Girl, don't even get me started.

And Yes,I too know quite a few people who have stopped watching this, Scandal, Empire,etc. And Shonda, Yes, she does push an agenda through her shows, it's obvious and people are tired of it. Lee Daniels does the same.

I think the issue that I'm having more than the anything with Shonda's shows  (even the gay relationships) is lack of a good positive Black, Female leads/role model whatever you want to call it, and piss poor reflections/examples of positive Black male/female relationships and dynamics. 

We see these shows with women who are supposed to be strong, powerful, but in reality are beyond weak and are relegated beneath even their most basic levels each week. They have no families (husbands, children). They appear to only be able to have rships with White men (which isn't the issue) that is dysfunctional beyond measure. Then the rships they have with the Black men are a mess (Olivia Pope, get a good black guy, rather whore it up to be the President's mistress), Mikayla, 'seems' to have a good guy from a good family, but he's on the down low, meets a Black guy at the the bar, Hell, he tells her he's into Men (at least he's honest and not on the down low), Analise, has a dysfunctional cheating rship with a Black man, then dogs him out, RUINS him, and then this episode we find out she bangs chick too!

It's just toooooo much! I want to see strong POSITIVE Black women and People in my shows. If I want to see this much dysfunction, all I have to do is look at the news.....or heck stick to the ID channel where I can see the reality and not fiction.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I feel the same....I've narrowed down a lot of show. I like to DVR because then I can FWD through the commercials.
> 
> 
> 
> Last I looked, we are all allowed to have our OWN view points. :okay: You sure have A LOT of them on various topics in this forum, and I nor others tell you to 'get over it'....Agree to disagree and keep it cordial.
> 
> 
> Girl, don't even get me started.
> 
> And Yes,I too know quite a few people who have stopped watching this, Scandal, Empire,etc. And Shonda, Yes, she does push an agenda through her shows, it's obvious and people are tired of it. Lee Daniels does the same.
> 
> I think the issue that I'm having more than the anything with Shonda's shows  (even the gay relationships) is lack of a good positive Black, Female leads/role model whatever you want to call it, and piss poor reflections/examples of positive Black male/female relationships and dynamics.
> 
> We see these shows with women who are supposed to be strong, powerful, but in reality are beyond weak and are relegated beneath even their most basic levels each week. They have no families (husbands, children). They appear to only be able to have rships with White men (which isn't the issue) that is dysfunctional beyond measure. Then the rships they have with the Black men are a mess (Olivia Pope, get a good black guy, rather whore it up to be the President's mistress), Mikayla, 'seems' to have a good guy from a good family, but he's on the down low, meets a Black guy at the the bar, Hell, he tells her he's into Men (at least he's honest and not on the down low), Analise, has a dysfunctional cheating rship with a Black man, then dogs him out, RUINS him, and then this episode we find out she bangs chick too!
> 
> It's just toooooo much! I want to see strong POSITIVE Black women and People in my shows. If I want to see this much dysfunction, all I have to do is look at the news.....or heck stick to the ID channel where I can see the reality and not fiction.


 
??? My comment wasn't towards you.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lordt!


----------



## dooneybaby

Ladybug09 said:


> I feel the same....I've narrowed down a lot of show. I like to DVR because then I can FWD through the commercials.
> 
> 
> 
> Last I looked, we are all allowed to have our OWN view points. :okay: You sure have A LOT of them on various topics in this forum, and I nor others tell you to 'get over it'....Agree to disagree and keep it cordial.
> 
> 
> Girl, don't even get me started.
> 
> And Yes,I too know quite a few people who have stopped watching this, Scandal, Empire,etc. And Shonda, Yes, she does push an agenda through her shows, it's obvious and people are tired of it. Lee Daniels does the same.
> 
> I think the issue that I'm having more than the anything with Shonda's shows  (even the gay relationships) is lack of a good positive Black, Female leads/role model whatever you want to call it, and piss poor reflections/examples of positive Black male/female relationships and dynamics.
> 
> We see these shows with women who are supposed to be strong, powerful, but in reality are beyond weak and are relegated beneath even their most basic levels each week. They have no families (husbands, children). They appear to only be able to have rships with White men (which isn't the issue) that is dysfunctional beyond measure. Then the rships they have with the Black men are a mess (Olivia Pope, get a good black guy, rather whore it up to be the President's mistress), Mikayla, 'seems' to have a good guy from a good family, but he's on the down low, meets a Black guy at the the bar, Hell, he tells her he's into Men (at least he's honest and not on the down low), Analise, has a dysfunctional cheating rship with a Black man, then dogs him out, RUINS him, and then this episode we find out she bangs chick too!
> 
> It's just toooooo much!* I want to see strong POSITIVE Black women and People in my shows. If I want to see this much dysfunction, all I have to do is look at the news.*....or heck stick to the ID channel where I can see the reality and not fiction.


But then people wouldn't watch, just like they wouldn't watch a strong, smart, respectable white character. People like to see dysfunctional, dishonest, low down, no good people as characters. Shonda Rhimes just learned how to make it work so that a white audience also tunes in to her black characters. 

Look at the characters on shows that have been critically acclaimed: Ray Donovan, Orange is the New Black, Weeds, Breaking Bad, Mad Men. These characters are no better than the characters played by black actors on the TV shows you've named. 
People these days don't want to see the strong, but nice and sweet character that Regina Taylor played on TV's "I'll Fly Away." They want raw, gritty and frankly reprehensible.


----------



## dooneybaby

New-New said:


> honestly like people aren't mad at characters being violently murdered on screen but god forbid someone that's gay or lesbian or bi or trans and see how they react i'm literally rolling my eyes so hard rn i'm getting a migraine


In all fairness, I get what Michie is saying although I wouldn't have worded it that way. 
Bravo has always been gay friendly. If you remember, Bravo aired "Queer Eye for the Straight Guy" back when no other shows really had gay characters or hosts. On a lot of Bravo's reality shows, they make it a point to include at least one gay cast member. 
Bravo aired the Chobani commercial with the lesbian couple, where I haven't seen it on any other network. 
Bravo is a gay friendly network.
But I wouldn't say it promotes a "gay agenda" any more than BET or TVOne would promote a "black agenda." It focuses on something it feels may be underrepresented elsewhere.

Frankly, I don't know why so many networks feel they need to do a reality show with a cast that has dwarfism. "Our Little Family" needs to go. I find the children highly annoying. But I love "Little Women of LA." Must be because their relationships are so dysfunctional.


----------



## Graw

dooneybaby said:


> Believe it or not, I just watched the "Empire" pilot last weekend. It was pretty good, but I don't want to commit to another TV series. I still have a lot of catching up to do with "Orange is the New Black." Other than that, I pretty much watch only reality shows because they're mindless and I can catch them pretty much any time I'm not at work.
> 
> Terrence Howard is perfect for the role. He's such a dog. And Cookie is amazing!




He is perfect for this!  Casting perfection!


----------



## Ladybug09

dooneybaby said:


> In all fairness, I get what Michie is saying although I wouldn't have worded it that way.
> Bravo has always been gay friendly. If you remember, Bravo aired "Queer Eye for the Straight Guy" back when no other shows really had gay characters or hosts. On a lot of Bravo's reality shows, they make it a point to include at least one gay cast member.
> Bravo aired the Chobani commercial with the lesbian couple, where I haven't seen it on any other network.
> Bravo is a gay friendly network.
> But I wouldn't say it promotes a "gay agenda" any more than BET or TVOne would promote a "black agenda." It focuses on something it feels may be underrepresented elsewhere.
> 
> Frankly, I don't know why so many networks feel they need to do a reality show with a cast that has dwarfism. "Our Little Family" needs to go. I find the children highly annoying. But I love "Little Women of LA." Must be because their relationships are so dysfunctional.



Bravo has always been consistent with their shows. From day one they have always been gay friendly network. To me they appear to be authentic in their programming. Other networks. Are taking it to the extremes.

 Regarding the shows about dwarf families. The only one I like is The Little Couple now The Little Family because they are truly authentic and you look at the show for the people, not for theatrics or mockery. I agree when some of these networks find a schick they go crazy with it.


----------



## addisonshopper

People are offended because the show is NOT about gay and lesbians its about a whole other topic  and if we wanted to watch gay and lesbian shows we would tune in..  Im not offended but I  do understand why others are....I don't like to see a lot of things on TV but i deal with it.  Nothing against any gay or lesbian member or anyone in the community- I have several gay or lesbian friends and I love them dearly but if every day I went to their house and it was orgies and menage a tois trust me I wouldn't go back over=== AND same goes for my straight friends...


----------



## dooneybaby

Ladybug09 said:


> Bravo has always been consistent with their shows. From day one they have always been gay friendly network. To me they appear to be authentic in their programming. Other networks. Are taking it to the extremes.
> 
> Regarding the shows about dwarf families. The only one I like is The Little Couple now The Little Family because they are truly authentic and you look at the show for the people, not for theatrics or mockery. I agree when some of these networks find a schick they go crazy with it.


It's all a matter of taste, or lack of. I have a stressful job, so when I get home, I prefer to see mindless ratchedness!


----------



## New-New

addisonshopper said:


> People are offended because the show is NOT about gay and lesbians its about a whole other topic  and if we wanted to watch gay and lesbian shows we would tune in..  Im not offended but I  do understand why others are....I don't like to see a lot of things on TV but i deal with it.  Nothing against any gay or lesbian member or anyone in the community- I have several gay or lesbian friends and I love them dearly but if every day I went to their house and it was orgies and menage a tois trust me I wouldn't go back over=== AND same goes for my straight friends...



the thing though is that we have been conditioned to view straight people and identity as normal and as default to the point that when somethin different than that is shown in media people react so much to it. something being less common doesn't make it less normal. and Jamal's character isn't "about" him being gay but instead that's merely a facet of his identity. and speaking from personal experience, being gay in a society and family that's homophobic will definitely affect you as a person and your outlook.

some may view it as "pushing an agenda" but i find it refreshing to see lgbt people of color on screen with characters that have more depth than ever for the first time in my life... but that's just my onion


----------



## rx4dsoul

Can we talk about how awesome that scene in the prison was!!. - the one with Cookie visiting Lucious and Cookie made that snide remark about Lucious getting it on with boys and both of them ended up smiling over her comment and Terrence was great at the scene...so naturally spontanenous...they both were....and one can almost believe they are a real-life couple who know each other just too well, and know each other well enough when to be serious and when not to be!


----------



## rx4dsoul

And Hakeem calls Cookie "Mom" now! Awww...melts my heart. LOL at myself.


----------



## Ladybug09

rx4dsoul said:


> Can we talk about how awesome that scene in the prison was!!. - the one with Cookie visiting Lucious and Cookie made that snide remark about Lucious getting it on with boys and both of them ended up smiling over her comment and Terrence was great at the scene...so naturally spontanenous...they both were....and one can almost believe they are a real-life couple who know each other just too well, and know each other well enough when to be serious and when not to be!



They are always great together in whatever they are in.


----------



## bag-princess

rx4dsoul said:


> Can we talk about how awesome that scene in the prison was!!. - the one with Cookie visiting Lucious and Cookie made that snide remark about Lucious getting it on with boys and both of them ended up smiling over her comment and Terrence was great at the scene...so naturally spontanenous...they both were....*and one can almost believe they are a real-life couple who know each other just too well, and know each other well enough when to be serious and when not to be!*





that is EXACTLY how they are! even though they are not a couple they are so perfect together.  they could a ad-lib an entire show and make it look like it was nothing to it.

i have not seen one of them mention it but i honestly would not be surprised if his like to cookie about her coming to see him looking like Mr T was one of his own lines!!  that was just too funny.


----------



## dooneybaby

New-New said:


> the thing though is that we have been conditioned to view straight people and identity as normal and as default to the point that when somethin different than that is shown in media people react so much to it. something being less common doesn't make it less normal. and Jamal's character isn't "about" him being gay but instead that's merely a facet of his identity. and speaking from personal experience, being gay in a society and family that's homophobic will definitely affect you as a person and your outlook.
> 
> some may view it as "pushing an agenda" but i find it refreshing to see lgbt people of color on screen with characters that have more depth than ever for the first time in my life... but that's just my onion



I like Lucious' total disdain for his son, because it's so realistic. What I find funny is that Lucious can have such hate and contempt for his gay son, but then he'll turn around and kill a friend in cold blood, like that's NOT contemptuous? He has such a blind spot it's ridiculous.

But the way New New, your quote is hysterical:

"I'm just here to sip on this free booze and throw shade." 

(I hope I don't have to pay you royalties, but I will be stealing that phrase.)


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ladybug09 said:


> They are always great together in whatever they are in.



True that !!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

bag-princess said:


> lines!!  that was just too funny.



I just couldnt take Chris Rock seriously though! Maybe the show's producers wanted it that way but the Frank Gathers (? Did i get that right ?) thing just didn't deliver the chills I was expecting from the character from since last season...Chris Rock kind of blunted the edges if you get what I mean...


----------



## bag-princess

rx4dsoul said:


> I just couldnt take Chris Rock seriously though! Maybe the show's producers wanted it that way but the Frank Gathers (? Did i get that right ?) thing just didn't deliver the chills I was expecting from the character from since last season...Chris Rock kind of blunted the edges if you get what I mean...







i agree!  i just could not imagine him as some rough thug that was running things and had everyone inside - and out! - afraid of him!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I will always see Chris Rock as pookie


----------



## Ginger Tea

Chris Rock was not the right selection for this role. Walking off the bus, feet in manacles. Camera pans up to 150 pd gangster running the streets. That was a joke within itself.


----------



## Ladybug09

rx4dsoul said:


> I just couldnt take Chris Rock seriously though! Maybe the show's producers wanted it that way but the Frank Gathers (? Did i get that right ?) thing just didn't deliver the chills I was expecting from the character from since last season...Chris Rock kind of blunted the edges if you get what I mean...





Ginger Tea said:


> Chris Rock was not the right selection for this role. Walking off the bus, feet in manacles. Camera pans up to 150 pd gangster running the streets. That was a joke within itself.


Frank needed to be like a Suge Knight fellow.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Ladybug09 said:


> Frank needed to be like a Suge Knight fellow.




Yes. Or even a guy like Marcus from Tyler Perry's movies. At least he's into martial arts and has played the role of a villain.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Frank needed to be like a Suge Knight fellow.





i agree - even though i despise him.  can't deny he makes you want to hide when you see him coming!   i could hurt chris rock all by myself.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bag-princess said:


> i agree - even though i despise him.  Can't deny he makes you want to hide when you see him coming!   I could hurt chris rock all by myself.



lol !!!


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> i agree - even though i despise him.  can't deny he makes you want to hide when you see him coming!   i could hurt chris rock all by myself.



Lol!


----------



## Ladybug09

Again..show was better with no name actors...Luda, Kelly??? Really???

And what in Sam Hill kind of prosecutor is this Roxanne lady...what lawyer has all them titties hanging out like that? Really?

At the rate this show is going, it's turning into a joke. So far, I'm NOT impressed with this season.

ETA: I'm sick of Jamal and the falsetto.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ladybug09 said:


> ETA: I'm sick of Jamal and the falsetto.



ITA, he sounded much better last season. It just seems forced now..


----------



## rx4dsoul

Enjoyed the new sound from incarcerated Lucious!


----------



## bag-princess

rx4dsoul said:


> Enjoyed the new sound from incarcerated Lucious!





that was awesome!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

rx4dsoul said:


> Enjoyed the new sound from incarcerated Lucious!




Agreed! Also can do without the cameos. I realize it's a hot show, but I find them distracting.


----------



## swags

I am enjoying season 2 so far. I don't mind a few cameos but I don't think we need them weekly. Also don't care for the 2 weeks in a row, Lucious faces a threat behind bars and then has them killed. Its kind of too much and too quick. 

I think Lucious will probably sleep with that prosecutor. She doesn't have the boobs out for no reason.


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed! Also can do without the cameos. I realize it's a hot show,* but I find them distracting*.


Yes.



swags said:


> I am enjoying season 2 so far. I don't mind a few cameos but I don't think we need them weekly. Also don't care for the 2 weeks in a row, Lucious faces a threat behind bars and then has them killed. Its kind of too much and too quick.
> 
> I think Lucious will probably sleep with that prosecutor. *She doesn't have the boobs out for no reason*.


----------



## bag-princess

i don't mind the cameo's at all either.  they aren't around long enough to become distractions in my opinion.  most don't last more than one show.


----------



## rx4dsoul

swags said:


> I think Lucious will probably sleep with that prosecutor. She doesn't have the boobs out for no reason.



Lol! 
What lawyer dresses like that anyway!


----------



## MahoganyQT

rx4dsoul said:


> Lol!
> What lawyer dresses like that anyway!




I couldn't get over her boobs being on the table in the first episode...unbelievable.


----------



## Megs

I think this season is plain silly so far. It's like one crazy thing after the next. I kept laughing out loud at how dumb some of it has been. I really hope it gets better because I loved season 1 and was obsessed - can't say the same for season 2 so far


----------



## Ladybug09

MahoganyQT said:


> I couldn't get over her boobs being on the table in the first episode...unbelievable.


Hahahaha. They were jiggling all over the place! Lol.








Megs said:


> I think this season is plain silly so far. It's like one crazy thing after the next. I kept laughing out loud at how dumb some of it has been. I really hope it gets better because I loved season 1 and was obsessed - can't say the same for season 2 so far


All of this.


----------



## michie

As soon as I saw the prosecutor, my 1st thought was, "She did well for herself after losing Ricky AND Doughboy."


----------



## Sassys

Megs said:


> I think this season is plain silly so far. It's like one crazy thing after the next. I kept laughing out loud at how dumb some of it has been. I really hope it gets better because I loved season 1 and was obsessed - can't say the same for season 2 so far


 
This! Last episode was so silly.


----------



## Sassys

rx4dsoul said:


> Lol!
> *What lawyer dresses like that anyway!*


 
Ally McBeal


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sassys said:


> Ally McBeal




Good one!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Luda a CO? 
What law school is in Guam?


----------



## Ladybug09

Ginger Tea said:


> Luda a CO?
> What law school is in Guam?



The Law School of Guam! Lol


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> The Law School of Guam! Lol




Go Sand Crabs!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Ladybug09 said:


> The Law School of Guam! Lol




All righty then! Lol


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> that is EXACTLY how they are! even though they are not a couple they are so perfect together.  they could a ad-lib an entire show and make it look like it was nothing to it.
> 
> i have not seen one of them mention it but i honestly would not be surprised if his like to cookie about her coming to see him looking like Mr T was one of his own lines!! *that was just too funny*.



Yes it was and sounded like it was all Terrence.


----------



## chowlover2

Ginger Tea said:


> All righty then! Lol




It's from Breaking Bad and Better Call Saul, Saul got his mail order law degree from Law School of Guam!


----------



## lulilu

Just watched this last night.  Disappointing.  Same story, different scenery.  Cookie trying to start up, kids going back and forth.  I loved last season so much too.


----------



## chowlover2

Second seasons are always tricky. We are only 2 episodes in, hopefully they will get their mojo back!


----------



## tamshac77

chowlover2 said:


> Second seasons are always tricky. We are only 2 episodes in, hopefully they will get their mojo back!



I agree. I'm enjoying the second season so far.


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> Yes it was and sounded like it was all Terrence.




it really did!!!  





chowlover2 said:


> Second seasons are always tricky. We are only 2 episodes in, hopefully they will get their mojo back!





ITA - i am in it for the season!!!


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> it really did!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITA *- i am in it for the season!!!*



Me too. I'm obsessed with the Lyons. I can't wait to find out why Kelly Rowland was looking like Andre's momma.


----------



## Megs

I mean I am totally going to watch the entire season, but they are def struggling to find their footing with the plot thus far. It feels like forced drama, while last season flowed really nicely though it was still filled with drama.


----------



## tamshac77

50's two cents. I didn't know their ratings dropped. 

https://www.yahoo.com/tv/s/50-cent-blames-empire-ratings-drop-too-much-220026801.html


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> 50's two cents. I didn't know their ratings dropped.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/tv/s/50-cent-blames-empire-ratings-drop-too-much-220026801.html






i read this earlier - and as much as i hate to agree with anything he says this time ITA!!!!
everywhere there are comments about Empire people are making these same exact points.  we have read them here!   a 3 million drop in viewers is quite the drop!


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> i read this earlier - and as much as i hate to agree with anything he says this time ITA!!!!
> everywhere there are comments about Empire people are making these same exact points.  we have read them here!   a *3 million drop in viewers is quite the drop!*



It is. This season is gonna be a bumpy ride.


----------



## addisonshopper

bag-princess said:


> i read this earlier - and as much as i hate to agree with anything he says this time ITA!!!!
> everywhere there are comments about Empire people are making these same exact points.  we have read them here!   a 3 million drop in viewers is quite the drop!




Yes I agree with 50.  To much going on. Scenes just filled with mess.


----------



## LavenderIce

tamshac77 said:


> Me too. I'm obsessed with the Lyons. I can't wait to find out why Kelly Rowland was looking like Andre's momma.



I binged watch last season and became obsessed with the Lyons too.  Anyway, I didn't catch that KR was in that flashback scene looking like Andre's momma.  Actually, I think that scene was badly edited because I couldn't make out that it was Lucious's flashback of his mom with Andre.  I read on a recap that she's bipolar and I guess that's how they were explaining where Andre got it from.

I did like this episode much better than the first, so I hope the rest of the season gets better.

I'm still laughing at the title of the show Jamal was interviewing for "Spilling the Tea."


----------



## tamshac77

LavenderIce said:


> I binged watch last season and became obsessed with the Lyons too.  Anyway, I didn't catch that KR was in that flashback scene looking like Andre's momma.  Actually, I think that scene was badly edited because I couldn't make out that it was Lucious's flashback of his mom with Andre.  I read on a recap that she's bipolar and I guess that's how they were explaining where Andre got it from.
> 
> I did like this episode much better than the first, so I hope the rest of the season gets better.
> 
> I'm still laughing at the title of the show Jamal was interviewing for "Spilling the Tea."



Oh, so KR is supposed to be Lucious's mother? I agree that the second epi was better than the first. Haha, I didn't catch the title of the show!


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> i read this earlier - and as much as i hate to agree with anything he says this time ITA!!!!
> everywhere there are comments about Empire people are making these same exact points.  we have read them here!   a 3 million drop in viewers is quite the drop!


Thanks for posting this, and I agree with 50!.


----------



## Sassys

tamshac77 said:


> 50's two cents. I didn't know their ratings dropped.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/tv/s/50-cent-blames-empire-ratings-drop-too-much-220026801.html


 
I disagree with 50 (but I could be wrong). There was a gay sex scene in the very first episode of the first season and a few after. People already knew what was up, from day one, so why not stop watching last year (ratings grew every week)? I honestly have more issues with the constant hetro sex scenes on "Power". It is just not necessary. Every damn episode has a damn near porn scene on 50's show. If I wanted to watch soft porn, I would watch soft porn. 

The gay scenes for the first season of How To Get Away with Murder was just not necessary and was out of hand, but the gay stuff on Empire is so mild and I really don't see what the big deal is. I think someone mentioned they had issues with Jamal being rough with his man at the dinning room table. I just don't see what the big deal is (aint nothing wrong with some hair pulling ). I am sure if it was a man doing it to a woman, the same people would have thought it was hot/sexy.

IMO, the ratings dropped, because the last two episodes have been boring as hell and the music sucked. The scene where Terrance was rapping in jail was just down right stupid and I actually walked away from the tv to do something.


----------



## tamshac77

Sassys said:


> I disagree with 50 (but I could be wrong). There was a gay sex scene in the very first episode of the first season and a few after. People already knew what was up, from day one, so why not stop watching last year (ratings grew every week)? I honestly have more issues with the constant hetro sex scenes on "Power". It is just not necessary. Every damn episode has a damn near porn scene on 50's show. If I wanted to watch soft porn, I would watch soft porn.
> 
> The gay scenes for the first season of How To Get Away with Murder was just not necessary and was out of hand, but the gay stuff on Empire is so mild and I really don't see what the big deal is. I think someone mentioned they had issues with Jamal being rough with his man at the dinning room table. I just don't see what the big deal is (aint nothing wrong with some hair pulling ). I am sure if it was a man doing it to a woman, the same people would have thought it was hot/sexy.
> 
> IMO, the ratings dropped, because the last two episodes have been boring as hell and the music sucked. *The scene where Terrance was rapping in jail was just down right stupid and I actually walked away from the tv to do something*.



Haha! I crack up whenever he raps.


----------



## michie

lol 1st person I've seen complaining about Omari Hardwick's a$$ in motion, but carry on...


----------



## GoldengirlNY

michie said:


> lol 1st person I've seen complaining about Omari Hardwick's a$$ in motion, but carry on...




Yes, he's yummy.


----------



## New-New

When was the last time 50 was relevant? And beyond that he's consistently shown himself to be objectionable trash... But I mean okay.


----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


> When was the last time 50 was relevant? And beyond that *he's consistently shown himself to be objectionable trash*... But I mean okay.






ITA!!!  and big childish a$$ to boot!  those shots he was constantly firing at floyd mayweather showed just how pathetic and juvenile he is.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Almost didnt recognize Chicken!!!


----------



## tamshac77

rx4dsoul said:


> Almost didnt recognize Chicken!!!



Me either. She's really pretty. 

Is it just me or is Lucious so fine this season? I've never really found him to be attractive, but something happened. Maybe because he went to prison. I've always had a weakness for bad boys. :shame:


----------



## rx4dsoul

tamshac77 said:


> Me either. She's really pretty.
> 
> Is it just me or is Lucious so fine this season? I've always had a weakness for bad boys. :shame:



Ditto girl!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

I feel so bad for Andre , hes really trying and Lucious is so unforgiving...

Golden boy Jamal is losing his magic...his songs dont excite me much as last season's...or maybe this is what the producers want - for Hakeem to shine and show more range and talent...dont know how much range or sound can come from pure rap though....


----------



## theITbag

Think luscious is having problems with Andre because he reminds him of his mother.  Those flashback scenes of Cynthia Rowland and that little boy, I think is luscious and his mom.  Think luscious mom has bipolar.


----------



## qudz104

I feel terrible for Andre, I hope all of his fathers rejection doesn't lead to a breakdown for him ESP with a baby on the way. 
If only he told his pops that he took care of Vernon for him... I'm sure that would be a 100% way back into empire.


----------



## bag-princess

My heart just breaks for Andre!! He is one gorgeous sexy man to me! And I still don't believe Rhonda is pregnant - but that is my suspicious mind at work.


----------



## Ladybug09

tamshac77 said:


> Me either. She's really pretty.
> 
> Is it just me or is Lucious so fine this season? I've never really found him to be attractive, but something happened. Maybe because he went to prison. I've always had a weakness for bad boys. :shame:



Girl u crazy! Lol!


----------



## rx4dsoul

The young Latina in Hakeem's  girl band reminds me of Selena Gomez.  she is really talented.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

qudz104 said:


> I feel terrible for Andre, I hope all of his fathers rejection doesn't lead to a breakdown for him ESP with a baby on the way.
> If only he told his pops that he took care of Vernon for him... I'm sure that would be a 100% way back into empire.



+ 1 and good point about Vern!


----------



## tamshac77

rx4dsoul said:


> I feel so bad for Andre , hes really trying and Lucious is so unforgiving...
> 
> Golden boy Jamal is losing his magic...his songs dont excite me much as last season's...or maybe this is what the producers want - for Hakeem to shine and show more range and talent...dont know how much range or sound can come from pure rap though....



I agree. 



theITbag said:


> Think luscious is having problems with Andre because he reminds him of his mother.  *Those flashback scenes of Cynthia Rowland and that little boy, I think is luscious and his mom.*  Think luscious mom has bipolar.



Oooh, okay! I agree. 




qudz104 said:


> I feel terrible for Andre, I hope all of his fathers rejection doesn't lead to a breakdown for him ESP with a baby on the way.
> *If only he told his pops that he took care of Vernon for him... I'm sure that would be a 100% way back into empire*.



I bet that will do it. 



Ladybug09 said:


> Girl u crazy! Lol!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Whose out digging multiple grave sites while pregnant? 

Cookie still not trusting of Anika. How will that play out?


----------



## rx4dsoul

qudz104 said:


> I feel terrible for Andre,
> If only he told his pops that he took care of Vernon for him... I'm sure that would be a 100% way back into empire.



Did you write the 3rd episode! LoL well grave digging Andre and Rhonda are back in Lucious' good graces.


----------



## tamshac77

Ginger Tea said:


> *Whose out digging multiple grave sites while pregnant?
> *
> Cookie still not trusting of Anika. How will that play out?



Exactly. She might not be pregnant, but I thought I saw her getting an ultrasound, showing the baby. 

I wonder too. I was warming up to Cookie and Anika being on the same team, so that was a little disappointing. However, I understand where Cookie is coming from, because Anika shouldn't be meeting with Lucious at all.


----------



## Ginger Tea

tamshac77 said:


> Exactly. She might not be pregnant, but I thought I saw her getting an ultrasound, showing the baby.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder too. I was warming up to Cookie and Anika being on the same team, so that was a little disappointing. However, I understand where Cookie is coming from, because Anika shouldn't be meeting with Lucious at all.





True, thought Anika & Cookie could, at the very least, work together for the sake of taking down Lucious a notch. 

Lucious, Cookie, Anika, they all have an agenda. Cookie's flashback to prison, showed she wouldn't do well going back, so she lied to DA about Luscious buying the company to block Lucious from getting it, but also to save her sons. Shrewd.

Andre getting back into Empire leaves Jamal, once again, on the sidelines. This will be interesting.


----------



## Ladybug09

tamshac77 said:


> Exactly. She might not be pregnant, but I thought I saw her getting an ultrasound, showing the baby.
> 
> I wonder too. I was warming up to Cookie and Anika being on the same team, so that was a little disappointing. However, I understand where Cookie is coming from, because Anika shouldn't be meeting with Lucious at all.



I was warming up to that idea too!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Im getting bored with Jamal's character...


----------



## tamshac77

rx4dsoul said:


> Im getting bored with Jamal's character...



Yeah, running Empire really doesn't suit him, but he's so beautiful. I just love looking at him.


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> Yeah, running Empire really doesn't suit him, but he's so beautiful. I just love looking at him.





And when he smiles.....le sigh!!  He is so gorgeous!


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> And when he smiles.....le sigh!!  He is so gorgeous!



Yes m'am! When the Rolling Stone photographer told him he was gorgeous I believe he really meant it.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Ginger Tea said:


> Whose out digging multiple grave sites while pregnant?
> 
> Cookie still not trusting of Anika. How will that play out?


I know! That's what I was thinking - who does that when you are pregnant?  
By the way is it the same actress from last season? She looks different - or maybe she really is pregnant in real life and has added some pregnancy pounds?

Cookie and Anika teaming up would be interesting.  

So far I don't think this season is as good as last season but last season was such a knockout - it is hard bar to beat.


----------



## bag-princess

you know...........i just can't decide about Rhonda.  either she is a ride or die wife in the realest sense of the word and really loves her husband (lawd 'Dre is sooooo fine to me!!) or she - just like the rest - has her mind one the Empire and what it would mean $$$$ to her! she will do whatever it takes to put Andre in the top position!  is it her deep love for him or her deep love of the money he could have?  but as mentioned - what pregnant woman goes out in the woods in the middle of the night to dig up a dead man?? you would think protecting that baby and what it would mean to them would be done at any cost as her first priority!   as my mom always says "there ain't that much love in the world to make me do something stupid like that!"   no way in hell would i have dug up someone in the dark to boot no natter how much money envolved!   i have always doubted she is really pregnant too so i am looking foward to seeing if she will start showing soon - since they all know know that she is pregnant!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Hmm, think Rhonda could be both - ride or die and what's in it for her from the Empire. 

She hung in there with him and his Bipolar disorder even when no one else in the family knew or acknowledged that he was sick. 

No woman in their right mind being pregnant would be out digging up bodies anywhere, but once Andre said God spoke to him and told him he needed to do this, she figured, you know what, he's off meds again or needs them changed, but either way this fool is about to jeopardize everything, I better go and help dig this other fool up.


----------



## qudz104

Ginger Tea said:


> Hmm, think Rhonda could be both - ride or die and what's in it for her from the Empire.
> 
> She hung in there with him and his Bipolar disorder even when no one else in the family knew or acknowledged that he was sick.
> 
> No woman in their right mind being pregnant would be out digging up bodies anywhere, but once Andre said God spoke to him and told him he needed to do this, she figured, you know what, he's off meds again or needs them changed, but either way this fool is about to jeopardize everything, I better go and help dig this other fool up.




While she definitely wants to be a part of the empire fortune, I def think she's a ride or die, ESP for what you said of her sticking with Andre from the beginning of his bipolar and I too think the reason you mentioned is why she went with him to dig up Vernon.


----------



## tamshac77

Ginger Tea said:


> *True, thought Anika & Cookie could, at the very least, work together for the sake of taking down Lucious a notch.*
> 
> Lucious, Cookie, Anika, they all have an agenda. Cookie's flashback to prison, showed she wouldn't do well going back, so she lied to DA about Luscious buying the company to block Lucious from getting it, but also to save her sons. Shrewd.
> 
> *Andre getting back into Empire leaves Jamal, once again, on the sidelines. This will be interesting.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Good point. I kinda hope Cookie gives her another chance, but I still don't know about Anika.
> 
> I think Jamal is going to end up leaving Lucious. He knows his mama really loves him and actually cares.


----------



## rx4dsoul

tamshac77 said:


> Ginger Tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> *True, thought Anika & Cookie could, at the very least, work together
> 
> Good point. I kinda hope Cookie gives her another chance, but I still don't know about Anika.
> .*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I know Cookie hates Anikas guts for moving in on her man but hey, she was in jail. *
Click to expand...


----------



## Ginger Tea

rx4dsoul said:


> tamshac77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know Cookie hates Anikas guts for moving in on her man but hey, she was in jail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Hakeem. Too, Anika had no love for Cookie when she came around. She knew Luscious still had feelings for Cookie. Why wouldn't he, she took the rap and spent 17 yrs. in jail and he never went to see her.
Click to expand...


----------



## lovieluvslux

I've watched 3 maybe four episodes this season.  I am NOT liking Cookies wardrobe. Nothing wrong with Ghetto-Fab, just not feeling the look.  In particular the red biker jacket w/ gold chains... tacky..tacky..tacky.  S1 Cookie would have worn that and ditched the outfit in S2.


----------



## Ladybug09

lovieluvslux said:


> I've watched 3 maybe four episodes this season.  I am NOT liking Cookies wardrobe. Nothing wrong with Ghetto-Fab, just not feeling the look.  In particular the red biker jacket w/ gold chains... tacky..tacky..tacky.  S1 Cookie would have worn that and ditched the outfit in S2.



Her wardrobe was fantastic last season, yup, ghetto fab this season. Too costumey


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ladybug09 said:


> Her wardrobe was fantastic last season, yup, ghetto fab this season. Too costumey



ITA! And her mAkeup makes her look old too!


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Her wardrobe was fantastic last season, yup, ghetto fab this season. Too costumey





she lost her mojo when that young gun of hers moved back to NYC!  

can't wait to see it tonight!


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> *she lost her mojo when that young gun of hers moved *back to NYC!
> 
> can't wait to see it tonight!


Look!

I aint gonna lie, I did like the gold rope chain corset!


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Look!
> 
> I aint gonna lie, I did like the gold rope chain corset!




LOL
own it girl!!!


http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## lovieluvslux

rx4dsoul said:


> ITA! And her mAkeup makes her look old too!


Yeah.,. the makeup is bugging me too. Costumey is the word for Cookie S2.  
Still love the show.


----------



## New-New

lovieluvslux said:


> I've watched 3 maybe four episodes this season.  I am NOT liking Cookies wardrobe. Nothing wrong with Ghetto-Fab, just not feeling the look.  In particular the red biker jacket w/ gold chains... tacky..tacky..tacky.  S1 Cookie would have worn that and ditched the outfit in S2.



I like this season's wardrobe but I uderstand people thinking it's tacky like there's been a lot of Moschino including that red leather jacket. Jeremy scott is polarizing. 

Tbh I'm mad at Michael like we were all rooting for you and that dude wasn't een cute


----------



## rx4dsoul

Omg yes! What possessed Michael!!!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Luscious just knows he's in denial about his mom's sickness and everything Andre does brings the flashbacks. Never dealt with it. Just buried it deep.


----------



## bag-princess

ginger tea said:


> luscious just knows he's in denial about his mom's sickness and everything andre does brings the flashbacks. Never dealt with it. Just buried it deep.





ita


----------



## qudz104

Lucious needs to deal wit his mothers flashbacks appropriately not take it out somewhat on his son who could easily be unhinged at the slightest.. 

And I am so mad at michael like really wth man.


----------



## honu

I'm the last one watching this show! I am currently binge watching DVDs from netflix


----------



## Ginger Tea

Lucious looking for the next Hakeem.  Not too happy when he snapped out of it on stage. But, his female version of Hakeem is a liability and a serious one. 

Guess when Hakeem dropped that flash drive on the ground, Lucious politely got out the car and retrieved it and made his way over to Monster Mash, "I made a song for you. Boom Boom Boom Bang Bang Bang.

That blasted 'Santino from I Can Do Bad All By Myself. Moral is...Trust No One.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Lucious looking for the next Hakeem.  Not too happy when he snapped out of it on stage. But, his female version of Hakeem is a liability and a serious one.
> 
> Guess when Hakeem dropped that flash drive on the ground, *Lucious politely got out the car and retrieved it and made his way over to Monster Mash, "I made a song for you. Boom Boom Boom Bang Bang Bang.
> *
> That blasted 'Santino from I Can Do Bad All By Myself. Moral is...Trust No One.





oh he smooth!!! 


oh man!  the ending made me sit up straight in bed when i saw that same tatoo on his back!!  this gone be good!!!  In my G Money from New Jack City voice "We've been infiltrated!"


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> oh he smooth!!!
> 
> 
> oh man!  the ending made me sit up straight in bed when i saw that same tatoo on his back!!  this gone be good!!!  In my G Money from New Jack City voice "We've been infiltrated!"





Cookie moving too fast with Mister Man. Needs to employ Thirsty to do a background check, which considering the Game you're in, would certainly make sense to check into everyone's background.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> oh he smooth!!!
> 
> 
> oh man!  the ending made me sit up straight in bed when i saw that same tatoo on his back!!  this gone be good!!! * In my G Money from New Jack City voice "We've been infiltrated!"*


Hahahaha, I have never seen New Jack City...


Ginger Tea said:


> Cookie moving too fast with Mister Man. Needs to employ Thirsty to do a background check, which considering the Game you're in, would certainly make sense to check into everyone's background.


Girl, when I saw the tattoo, I too was open mouthed!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Ladybug09 said:


> Hahahaha, I have never seen New Jack City...
> 
> Girl, when I saw the tattoo, I too was open mouthed!




I didn't trust him from jump. But that's just me. Too friendly, and willing, too quickly. Too many things happening and he comes on the scene. Red flags. Cookie is from the streets, so I don't know how the writers put that one in the script.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> oh he smooth!!!
> 
> 
> oh man! * the ending made me sit up straight in bed when i saw that same tatoo on his back!!  this gone be good*!!!  In my G Money from New Jack City voice "We've been infiltrated!"


 
YES! I sat up off the sofa and was like oh *S*ugar *H*oney *I*ce *T*ea!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> YES! I sat up off the sofa and was like oh *S*ugar *H*oney *I*ce *T*ea!!!!






  i could not even get that out!!!  i was speechless!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Sorry I missed the whole point about the Tat! Please enlighten me gals??!! 

Jamal's falsettos are killing me ...and not in a good way.  
And so what happened during the abduction? It was a haze in Hakeem's mind and it was certainly a haze for the viewers (Me!)...producers pretty much bungled the first part of this episode...


----------



## Ginger Tea

rx4dsoul said:


> Sorry I missed the whole point about the Tat! Please enlighten me gals??!!
> 
> Jamal's falsettos are killing me ...and not in a good way.
> And so what happened during the abduction? It was a haze in Hakeem's mind and it was certainly a haze for the viewers (Me!)...producers pretty much bungled the first part of this episode...




Have to agree regarding the falsettos. Something just not right with them. They don't sound clean, for lack of a better adjective. 

Hmm, during abduction, Hakeem tried to flex for a minute but was hit in the eye with the gun and ended up with a busted eye. Before being hit, Hakeem removed the hood covering his head/face to see the abductors removing their shirts. 

Their backs were facing him and they all had the same Tat that   Laz has on his back. He's one of them, that's why he suggested to Cookie to hire them. Next week it shows him dealing with the short one who hit Hakeem in the eye and who Cookie had the gun to his head. Laz pretty much tells him that they can get more money outta Cookie.

After Hakeem is released he finds himself at Anika's doorstep. She's feels her life is in a bad place, no job, no man. So she's happy to see him and he's all over her. Get to Act 3 Scene 5,Lol, she shows up at Hakeem's door and he pretty much tells her, thanks for being there when I needed you, but nows not a good time. He just finished performing with his girl group and lead singer helped him snap out of his traumatizing. Anika told nows not a good time and closed the door in her face. 

End Scene...Lol.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ginger Tea said:


> Hmm, during abduction, Hakeem tried to flex for a minute but was hit in the eye with the gun and ended up with a busted eye. Before being hit, Hakeem removed the hood covering his head/face to see the abductors removing their shirts.
> 
> 
> End Scene...Lol.



Aw thanks for the Tat story now i get that!  

Re- Hakeem... I meant that I expected more from him...seriously? All that post traumatic stress and he didnt even get one finger cut off! Lol obviously hes not as "hood" as he likes to think...


----------



## Ladybug09

Ginger Tea said:


> Have to agree regarding the falsettos. Something just not right with them. They don't sound clean, for lack of a better adjective.
> 
> Hmm, during abduction, Hakeem tried to flex for a minute but was hit in the eye with the gun and ended up with a busted eye. Before being hit, Hakeem removed the hood covering his head/face to see the abductors removing their shirts.
> 
> Their backs were facing him and they all had the same Tat that   Laz has on his back. He's one of them, that's why he suggested to Cookie to hire them. Next week it shows him dealing with the short one who hit Hakeem in the eye and who Cookie had the gun to his head. Laz pretty much tells him that they can get more money outta Cookie.
> 
> After Hakeem is released he finds himself at Anika's doorstep. She's feels her life is in a bad place, no job, no man. So she's happy to see him and he's all over her. Get to Act 3 Scene 5,Lol, she shows up at Hakeem's door and he pretty much tells her, thanks for being there when I needed you, but nows not a good time. He just finished performing with his girl group and lead singer helped him snap out of his traumatizing. Anika told nows not a good time and closed the door in her face.
> 
> End Scene...Lol.



Haha, great run down!


----------



## Ginger Tea

rx4dsoul said:


> Aw thanks for the Tat story now i get that!
> 
> Re- Hakeem... I meant that I expected more from him...seriously? All that post traumatic stress and he didnt even get one finger cut off! Lol obviously hes not as "hood" as he likes to think...




Not 'street or hood' in the least. And he's the rapper. Interesting. Freda would probably put up more of a fight.


----------



## Megs

I was truly obsessed with this show but the plot is so ridiculous now I mostly laugh. The end scene showing the matching tattoo did have me like "ohhhhhh sssssshhhi!!!!!"


----------



## rx4dsoul

Megs said:


> I was truly obsessed with this show but the plot is so ridiculous now



This!!!
Somebody pinch me...im still hooked...but I dont die in agony when I miss an episode the moment it airs.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

The acting seems to have gotten worse this season. Didn't think that was possible lol

Jamal is more hood than Hakeem. Hakeem is a corny little spoiled brat.


----------



## bag-princess

jimmyshoogirl said:


> The acting seems to have gotten worse this season. Didn't think that was possible lol
> 
> Jamal is more hood than Hakeem. *Hakeem is a corny little spoiled brat*.




that is all he is!  




Megs said:


> I was truly obsessed with this show but the plot is so ridiculous now I mostly laugh. The end scene showing the matching tattoo did have me like "ohhhhhh sssssshhhi!!!!!"





  IKR   i can't remember if my huband was asleep or not but when i sat up in bed and said "OMGoodness!"  it scared him!


----------



## swags

I saw a commercial that said something about 3 more episodes. Is this show going on a hiatus?

I still like it but its definitely not the same as season 1. Everything moves so quickly. Lucious has a threat in prison, the guy is killed in the same episode. Hakeem gets kidnapped, he's released within the first 10 minutes of the following show. Cookie is able to start a new studio within an episode.


----------



## Ladybug09

jimmyshoogirl said:


> The acting seems to have gotten worse this season. Didn't think that was possible lol
> 
> Jamal is more hood than Hakeem. Hakeem is a corny little spoiled brat.


Alll of this!!!


----------



## Sassys

swags said:


> I saw a commercial that said something about 3 more episodes. Is this show going on a hiatus?


 
All shows take winter breaks and are back Late January/early February


----------



## Sassys

jimmyshoogirl said:


> The acting seems to have gotten worse this season. Didn't think that was possible lol
> 
> Jamal is more hood than Hakeem. Hakeem is a corny little spoiled brat.


 
The songs have gotten horrible as well. I downloaded so many songs from the first season (not that damn "Drip Drop"). I have not liked a single song this season.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sassys said:


> The songs have gotten horrible as well. I downloaded so many songs from the first season (not that damn "Drip Drop"). I have not liked a single song this season.




Drip Drop was the tuurble


----------



## Ladybug09

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Drip Drop was the tuurble



Haha. I liked  drip drop. It was catchy.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ladybug09 said:


> Haha. I liked  drip drop. It was catchy.



ItA!


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Haha. I liked  drip drop. It was catchy.




I liked it too and found myself singing it the next couple of days!


----------



## LavenderIce

I like drip drop better than anything this season


----------



## tamshac77

Ladybug09 said:


> Haha. I liked  drip drop. It was catchy.



Me too.


----------



## addisonshopper

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Drip Drop was the tuurble




I loved drip drip honey. That was my song hunny. I loved it so much. Drip drip dripty drop


----------



## qudz104

LavenderIce said:


> I like drip drop better than anything this season




I didn't like it at all but I have to agree. Better then anything this season so far.

OT-- didn't Jamal break up with Michael like way back in the beginning when Michael was super insecure or soemthing? When/how didn they get back together? Although I think they might not be anymore after his cheating..


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> I liked it too and found myself singing it the next couple of days!











tamshac77 said:


> Me too.











addisonshopper said:


> I loved drip drip honey. That was my song hunny. I loved it so much. Drip drip dripty drop




Lol to all of these!






LavenderIce said:


> I like drip drop better than anything this season


True!


----------



## TraGiv

Ladybug09 said:


> Haha. I liked  drip drop. It was catchy.



Me too!  I actually bought it from iTunes. So far this season none of the songs are worth buying.


----------



## Megs

TraGiv said:


> Me too!  I actually bought it from iTunes. So far this season none of the songs are worth buying.



I did too!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

TraGiv said:


> Me too!  I actually bought it from iTunes. So far this season none of the songs are worth buying.











Megs said:


> I did too!!!



Hahah, a lot of the songs last season sold well on iTunes.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Someone, please, please tell me why,if Cookie is so street, no background check has been done on Laz? 

I'm not following...


----------



## Ginger Tea

What is Mimi up to?


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ginger Tea said:


> Someone, please, please tell me why,if Cookie is so street, no background check has been done on Laz?
> 
> I'm not following...



Cookie amazed by Laz. Laz good-looking.


----------



## Ginger Tea

rx4dsoul said:


> Cookie amazed by Laz. Laz good-looking.




True. But, Once street always street, at least the instinct and survival mechanism. Street trumps looks. Your Dynasty is on the line.


----------



## tamshac77

jimmyshoogirl said:


> *The acting seems to have gotten worse this season. *Didn't think that was possible lol
> 
> Jamal is more hood than Hakeem. Hakeem is a corny little spoiled brat.



I noticed that too. 

The only consistent one is Jamal. I love the playful banter between him and Becky. 
IMO Jamal is still bringing it.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> True.* But, Once street always street,* at least the instinct and survival mechanism. Street trumps looks. Your Dynasty is on the line.




not always true!  i have seen some "street" people that do the same things - make big mistakes! - when they find themselves attracted to someone!  you would not believe they would be so careless. 





rx4dsoul said:


> *Cookie amazed by Laz.* Laz good-looking.



she's has been dickmatized!!!!

and i just don't get it - she just got out of a "serious" relationship with that other guy so it's not like she has not been seeing any action between the sheets!  




i don't what is going on by Empire has lost it's mojo!!  it just doesn't feel like it did the first season.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> not always true!  i have seen some "street" people that do the same things - make big mistakes! - when they find themselves attracted to someone!  you would not believe they would be so careless.
> 
> Sad, but true.


----------



## Sassys

I found myself so bored last night and kept flipping the channel.


----------



## LavenderIce

I was pretty bored too.  Couldn't make it past the first half and that was with it on in the background.


----------



## Sassys

Oh, I am confused about something. Does Andre's wife work anymore? She was a stylist last season, and now I never see her working anymore.


----------



## kcf68

I'm bored too!  It is the same every episode so far!  We are going to need the writers to step it up and put some juicy stories in it!  I mean we could really develop some of these characters instead of all these celebrity pop ups!


----------



## theITbag

I must be in the minority. I love last night's episode.  Lucious mom's flashback with the gun. Wowzha!


----------



## qudz104

theITbag said:


> I must be in the minority. I love last night's episode.  Lucious mom's flashback with the gun. Wowzha!




Yeah that was powerful! I was wondering where the bullets thing was going to fit into the story line. I wonder if that how lucious' mom died?


----------



## qudz104

Sassys said:


> Oh, I am confused about something. Does Andre's wife work anymore? She was a stylist last season, and now I never see her working anymore.




Is she even pregnant? I'm not talking about the exercise because I know if your body is used to it you can def do the same workouts that you did pre pregnancy but she doesn't ever seem to like, look or act pregnant at all.


----------



## bag-princess

qudz104 said:


> Is she even pregnant? I'm not talking about the exercise because I know if your body is used to it you can def do the same workouts that you did pre pregnancy but she doesn't ever seem to like, look or act pregnant at all.





I don't think she is pregnant - but then they have told the family so I go back and forth with her!


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> I don't think she is pregnant - but then they have told the family so I go back and forth with her!




Questioning the pregnancy as well. Last episode or one before that Andre made a comment and she kind of sighed, as if saying, oh, yeah that. Not sure about her truthfulness


----------



## rx4dsoul

Jamal's songs are soooo boring now. Last season's tracks were so hot and now....well Boom4x-Bang4x is the only song that got me sitting straight up so far.


----------



## qudz104

I liked that girl band singers version of I will survive in Spanish... It sounded so pretty!


----------



## theITbag

qudz104 said:


> Yeah that was powerful! I was wondering where the bullets thing was going to fit into the story line. I wonder if that how lucious' mom died?




Think that lucious mom, who has bipolar, killed herself by shooting herself in the head.  That is why lucious hates Andre so much because he reminds him of his mom.  That is why Andre wanted to kill himself by putting the gun to his head in lucious' studio and told lucious about it.  That's why lucious was not super happy when Andre said that he is going to be a dad and lucious said something like "aren't you scare it will get passed on?"  It meaning the bipolar disorder.  Lucious mom must have done some messed up stuff to him that has scarred him...like the trying to drown him in the tub, and that is why lucious had flashback at the baptism and had to leave.  So interesting this storyline of lucious background...can't wait until next episode.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

theITbag said:


> Think that lucious mom, who has bipolar, killed herself by shooting herself in the head.  That is why lucious hates Andre so much because he reminds him of his mom.  That is why Andre wanted to kill himself by putting the gun to his head in lucious' studio and told lucious about it.  That's why lucious was not super happy when Andre said that he is going to be a dad and lucious said something like "aren't you scare it will get passed on?"  It meaning the bipolar disorder.  Lucious mom must have done some messed up stuff to him that has scarred him...like the trying to drown him in the tub, and that is why lucious had flashback at the baptism and had to leave.  So interesting this storyline of lucious background...can't wait until next episode.



I think this story line of Luciuos's mother and the revelation of her own mental health issues and as you say his inability to deal with it is the best storyline so far. I have to admit I've been generally disappointed with the season so far - it seems all over the place and Jamals kidnapping still makes no sense to me.   I honestly thought with last season's ending Lucious would be in jail most of the season and Cookie would somehow gain control of Empire - a reversal of fortune plotline. Anyways, still watching.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

qudz104 said:


> I liked that girl band singers version of I will survive in Spanish... It sounded so pretty!


I liked it too - Celia Cruz does a wonder salsa version of I will Survive -  Yo Vivire.


----------



## Ladybug09

I would have preferred a better real actress to play Loucious' Mother.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> I would have preferred a better real actress to play Loucious' Mother.




Agree, and how on earth did they decide to hire Marisa Tomei? I've liked her In movies but think she is woefully miscast here. 

And what on earth happened to the music?


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> Agree, and how on earth did they decide to hire Marisa Tomei? I've liked her In movies but think she is woefully miscast here.
> 
> And what on earth happened to the music?



Too much focus on sensationalism, not the music.


----------



## bag-princess

The taping for _VH1 Big In 2015 With Entertainment Weekly  


_she looks FABULOUS!!!!!   love her hair and make-up!!:worthy::worthy:


----------



## addisonshopper

Im all the way bored.  But i dont think lucious mother is dead. Think she is somewhere tucked away i think he was taken from her. Father was never identified 
I wish they wouldve played out lucious' illness a little longer.   They start and end plots to damn fast. 
Cookie and laz not feeing it. I need her back sleeping with lucious.


----------



## Ladybug09

man, Mama Pope could play a mean good Mama Lyon!


----------



## rx4dsoul

bag-princess said:


> The taping for _VH1 Big In 2015 With Entertainment Weekly
> 
> 
> _she looks FABULOUS!!!!!   love her hair and make-up!!:worthy::worthy:



She lost her tummy pouch!


----------



## bag-princess

rx4dsoul said:


> She lost her tummy pouch!





:giggles:


----------



## Ginger Tea

bag-princess said:


> The taping for _VH1 Big In 2015 With Entertainment Weekly
> 
> 
> _she looks FABULOUS!!!!!   love her hair and make-up!!:worthy::worthy:




These shoes speak to me in all languages[emoji119]&#127996;[emoji7][emoji151]


----------



## tamshac77

addisonshopper said:


> Im all the way bored.  But i dont think lucious mother is dead. Think she is somewhere tucked away i think he was taken from her. Father was never identified
> I wish they wouldve played out lucious' illness a little longer.   They start and end plots to damn fast.
> Cookie and laz not feeing it. I need her back sleeping with lucious.



All of this.


----------



## theITbag

Love, love, love!!!  Can't wait til next week.


----------



## bag-princess

theITbag said:


> Love, love, love!!!  Can't wait til next week.




i really enjoyed last night too!!!


but riddle me this - boo boo kitty's old @ss was with  lucious for a while and managed to not get pregnant and then mucks up and gets pregnant by his baby boy!!  and since she was having a melt-down in the bathroom it doesn't look like she was thrilled about this.  she needs to have her butt kicked - and that will happen when cookie finds out!


----------



## NJU73K

I really loved this last episode. The rap battle was pretty good, and i especially loved Jamal's song.
Let's hope they keep it up with more great eps.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I enjoyed last night as well.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Andre's wife is pregnant (why cant i remember her name)...Boo boo kitty is pregnant...now Im just waiting for Cookie to also get pregnant. LOL


----------



## rx4dsoul

Is that Terrance's actual voice on the Empire tracks? It sounds like him...he sounds good too.


----------



## Ginger Tea

What is Anika up to? She can't find a job somewhere?

Think Mimi is up to something with the merger. Possible shady deal to take over Empire.

Really wish Vivica left her face alone.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Whoooaaa!!! The kiss at the end!!! I just knew they weren't done with Jamal's  issues.


----------



## theITbag

rx4dsoul said:


> Whoooaaa!!! The kiss at the end!!! I just knew they weren't done with Jamal's  issues.




What kiss in the end?  I must have missed it, but next week Camille is back.  Wowzha!!!  Oh, Jamal's kiss...he's gay so it was nothing.


----------



## tamshac77

rx4dsoul said:


> Whoooaaa!!! The kiss at the end!!! I just knew they weren't done with Jamal's  issues.



OK! Their chemistry...whew!! Jamal is gawgous but is even more sexy with a women (IMO). I wonder where he will go from there. Their song is beautiful. LOVE his song too. 

The scene with Cookie and her sister was touching. &#128546; 
The last episode woke me up because I was getting bored. Can't wait til next week!


----------



## uhpharm01

tamshac77 said:


> OK! Their chemistry...whew!! Jamal is gawgous but is even more sexy with a women (IMO). I wonder where he will go from there. Their song is beautiful. LOVE his song too.
> 
> The scene with Cookie and her sister was touching. &#128546;
> The last episode woke me up because I was getting bored. Can't wait til next week!



I missed it.


----------



## qudz104

I loved the song Jamal and Alicia did! I might have to dl that. And I really liked that song he did for Pepsi (?) too.


----------



## tamshac77

uhpharm01 said:


> I missed it.



I had to watch this episode OnDemand. My DVR didn't record it for some reason.


----------



## uhpharm01

tamshac77 said:


> I had to watch this episode OnDemand. My DVR didn't record it for some reason.



Okay thanks


----------



## tamshac77

You're welcome.


----------



## Sassys

rx4dsoul said:


> Whoooaaa!!! The kiss at the end!!! I just knew they weren't done with Jamal's  issues.



It was a 1 second peck kiss


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> It was a 1 second peck kiss


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> It was a 1 second peck kiss









i guess people just want poor jamal to not be gay soooo badly!   i see on other sites people saying it was "so hot" and i am like  did we see the same kis???


----------



## tamshac77

bag-princess said:


> *i guess people just want poor jamal to not be gay soooo badly! *  i see on other sites people saying it was "so hot" and i am like  did we see the same kis???



That would be me.


----------



## bag-princess

tamshac77 said:


> That would be me.





Awwww.......well he be what he be! I think even his daddy is slowly starting to realize that.


----------



## rx4dsoul

bag-princess said:


> i guess people just want poor jamal to not be gay soooo badly!   i see on other sites people saying it was "so hot" and i am like  did we see the same kis???



I think he might still still end up truly gay. This new development kind of explains Michael's "hasty exit" ...I guess the shows producers heard our complaints here that Jamal's character was becoming too boring...they tried to resurrect it with sexual aggression and now this possible "bisexuality" , kinda lame.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i guess people just want poor jamal to not be gay soooo badly!   i see on other sites people saying it was "so hot" and i am like  did we see the same kis???



I don't see what was so hot about a 1 second peck kiss. I've kissed my gay BFF like that a handful of times. He is 100% gay.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I don't see what was so hot about a 1 second peck kiss. I've kissed my gay BFF like that a handful of times. He is 100% gay.





yea i was like puh-lease!!  the boy is gay and leave him alone.  we don't need to see this mess!


----------



## tamshac77

I saw more than just a little peck on the lips. What I thought was hot was the fact that they found something in each other that neither one of them have been able to find in anyone else, and I think that's what led to the kiss, not just sexual attraction. It's deeper than the peck so maybe many missed that. 

I'm good with Jamal being gay - I LOVE him either way. I enjoyed that scene much more than some and that's okay.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Finally saw the episode.. My thought is that he idolized her so much that kissing her just seemed natural at the moment. Jamal is still gay.


----------



## qudz104

tamshac77 said:


> I saw more than just a little peck on the lips. What I thought was hot was the fact that they found something in each other that neither one of them have been able to find in anyone else, and I think that's what led to the kiss, not just sexual attraction. It's deeper than the peck so maybe many missed that.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good with Jamal being gay - I LOVE him either way. I enjoyed that scene much more than some and that's okay.




I agree with this.. It was more then a peck but imo doesn't mean anything more then a kind of mutual respect or platonic type love.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Anika? Really? 

That's really wicked to push Rhonda down the stairs. One will be lost, or both.

Hakeem? Man, that's some twist.

I knew that blasted Mimi was a scheming tramp.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Oh snap I forgot it was on lol


----------



## MarvelGirl

OMG! The Fall Finale was soooo good! I enjoyed every, single minute of it. Felt like old times. Bummed we have to wait until March to find out what happens next. Can't believe Hakeem and Anika either. Naomi Campbell/Camilla was a surprise...LOL!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Wwwaaaiiittt!!! Im watching!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

LOL and checkin in on here for some spoilers LOL


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kill Mimi please.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Absolutely horrible to send Rhonda on a gymnastics routine down the steps.  Had a feeling when Luscious bought the house for them, Rhonda was gong to end up at the bottom of them, but didn't see psycho chick being the one to do it. 

Mimi & Naomi Campbell, okay, so Naomi back for Hakeem or just to further the plot of revenge on Luscious? You're married to Mimi, but you're still after Hakeem, which is it?

Once Mimi was on the phone saying it's taking longer than expected, the gig as up. Luscious too oblivious to investigate her like he did Laz. 

Thirsty, old geezer, useless.


----------



## bag-princess

lawd!!!!   i knew when Rhonda informed Boo Boo that Luscious considered their baby "his heir" that something bad was going to happen!!   Boo Boo has plans for the baby of hers to be in that role!!  she is going for the empire!!!  #evilbitch


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ha! Boo Boo should take it up with Camille , and not Rhonda...


----------



## qudz104

Oh my goodness I can't believe we're done for a few months! No!! Poor Rhonda and the baby! Freaking booboo kitty... Mimi... Camille... And ugh Hakeem!


----------



## theITbag

Wowzha!!!  I can't wait until March!!!


----------



## Meeka41

Anika took crazy to a whole new level[emoji43][emoji43][emoji15]&#129300;


----------



## honu

OMG I just watched this on my DVR and I'm gobsmacked!!! Poor Rhonda!


----------



## Sassys

Back on tonight!!!!


----------



## qudz104

Yes!!


----------



## bag-princess

i have had this on my calendar for months waiting for this day!!!  can't wait for the show tonight!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

So? Who else watched the new episode the moment it came on?! 
I feel so sorry for poor Rhonda and im really looking forward to Camilla and Boo-boo Kitty catfighting over baby Hakeem.


----------



## bag-princess

rx4dsoul said:


> So? Who else watched the new episode the moment it came on?!
> I feel so sorry for poor Rhonda and im really looking forward to Camilla and Boo-boo Kitty catfighting over baby Hakeem.





i was there for it all!!!  so glad that it is finally back on tv!  

i felt sorry for rhonda and andre' too!  boo boo thinks she is in the clear with her lyon heir but looks like from the previews she is going to have some problems of her own!  i want cookie and lucious to find out what she did and give her holy hell!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Think Rhonda may have remembered being pushed, not tripping down the stairs. Who forgets a hand in your back when you're standing still?


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Think Rhonda may have remembered being pushed, not tripping down the stairs. Who forgets a hand in your back when you're standing still?





looks like she will at some point.  once the shock of it starts to wear off it will come to her.


----------



## MarvelGirl

I watched too...with my Mom and Dad! LOL! They love it and so do I. We all felt really sorry for Rhonda and Andre too. We also were thrilled when Cookie got Hakeem for voting against his Dad. He deserved that and more. Bad Hakeem! And as for Boo-Boo Kitty, Rhonda is going to remember. They didn't show her spying those Louboutin flats as she was walking out the door after pushing her for nothing! BBKitty is going to get sloppy and rock those shoes again and when she does...Boom!


----------



## bag-princess

MarvelGirl said:


> I watched too...with my Mom and Dad! LOL! They love it and so do I. We all felt really sorry for Rhonda and Andre too. We also were thrilled when Cookie got Hakeem for voting against his Dad. He deserved that and more. Bad Hakeem! And as for Boo-Boo Kitty, Rhonda is going to remember. T*hey didn't show her spying those Louboutin flats as she was walking out the door after pushing her for nothing! BBKitty is going to get sloppy and rock those shoes again and when she does...Boom!*






exactly!!!  she is still in shock right now but she is going to start remembering!  BBKitty thinks she is safe and it will all go her way as planned which will make her comfy and sloppy.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

What was the song the latin chick sang?

Also Hakeem in that suit that looked liked the comic strips from the newspapers


----------



## SummerMango

It was heartbreaking to watch Rhonda. I was crying with her when she was praying to God to let her child live. Also in the hospital when she was telling Andre there is no God, my heart went out to both of them. I am really hoping everyone finds out what Boo Boo Kitty did sooner than later.


----------



## rx4dsoul

But how can they get back at Bb Kitty?? Even if Rhonda remembers what happened...BB Kitty now has insurance against the Lyons...shes preggy with Hakeems child and that will be her protection too.


----------



## bag-princess

rx4dsoul said:


> But how can they get back at Bb Kitty?? Even if Rhonda remembers what happened...BB Kitty now has insurance against the Lyons...*shes preggy with Hakeems child* and that will be her protection too.





but they showed in previews - her in the hospital!  pregnant does not always mean a baby will be born.
and even so - that would only protect her for at least 9 months!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Once Cookie & Luscious find out, mmm, mmm, mmm. BBKitty is toast. Even if the understanding is given that she was in a bad place bc the Lyons dissed her, a child, is still a child. She's done for. That was really evil. 

As to babies...now that the Latin singer has slept with Hakeem, why do I think there will be another child on the way...


----------



## qudz104

Ginger Tea said:


> Once Cookie & Luscious find out, mmm, mmm, mmm. BBKitty is toast. Even if the understanding is given that she was in a bad place bc the Lyons dissed her, a child, is still a child. She's done for. That was really evil.
> 
> As to babies...now that the Latin singer has slept with Hakeem, why do I think there will be another child on the way...




Yup I feel like Hakeem has double baby mama drama!


----------



## rx4dsoul

qudz104 said:


> Yup I feel like Hakeem has double baby mama drama!


Make that a triple?


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Ugh.. I was really disappointed that Laura gave it up to Hakeem!! And I too think she might get knocked up by him.. Everyone but Naomi


----------



## qudz104

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Ugh.. I was really disappointed that Laura gave it up to Hakeem!! And I too think she might get knocked up by him.. Everyone but Naomi




Naomi "yoko" probably might too! So she can def dig her claws into the empire!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Woah.. Really liked this episode!


----------



## qudz104

A little disappointed that the previews showed Andre and Rhonda talking to booboo kitty about her pregnancy and the episode didn't show it. Literally waiting for Rhonda to connect the dots and get that witch for what she did to their baby!


----------



## GTOFan

Great episode last night!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Luscious is too funny...walking around Yoko's apartment with shoe covers. 

Yoko is wiping of the fingerprints on the tub, Luscious is asking her questions, so what was that you had Mimi drink, what was it, arsenic, cyanide...as he follows her to the next room. Who does that? Crazy Dwight Walker AKA Luscious Lyon.


----------



## tamshac77

qudz104 said:


> *A little disappointed that the previews showed Andre and Rhonda talking to booboo kitty about her pregnancy and the episode didn't show it.* Literally waiting for Rhonda to connect the dots and get that witch for what she did to their baby!



I know. They did that last season. 



Ginger Tea said:


> Luscious is too funny...walking around Yoko's apartment with shoe covers.
> 
> Yoko is wiping of the fingerprints on the tub, Luscious is asking her questions, so what was that you had Mimi drink, what was it, arsenic, cyanide...as he follows her to the next room. Who does that? Crazy Dwight Walker AKA Luscious Lyon.



This!


----------



## bag-princess

*Empire Costars Trai Byers and Grace Gealey Are Married*





_Empire_ costars Trai Byers and Grace Gealey have a new role off-screen: husband and wife! 
The couple, who were engaged in July, are married, PEOPLE has confirmed. 
Byers and Gealey wed Thursday at a beach-side ceremony on Grand Cayman island, surrounded by 50-plus friends and family, according to TMZ. 
And though TMZ reports no _Empire_ actors were in attendance, costar Gabourey Sidibe previously gushed about the couple, telling PEOPLE in November, "I love both Trai and Grace so much, they are such good people." 



https://www.yahoo.com/news/empire-costars-trai-byers-grace-202621861.html


----------



## Ladybug09

Good for them. I love how they met on the show, had a reasonable  length of courship and got married. 





bag-princess said:


> *Empire Costars Trai Byers and Grace Gealey Are Married*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Empire_ costars Trai Byers and Grace Gealey have a new role off-screen: husband and wife!
> The couple, who were engaged in July, are married, PEOPLE has confirmed.
> Byers and Gealey wed Thursday at a beach-side ceremony on Grand Cayman island, surrounded by 50-plus friends and family, according to TMZ.
> And though TMZ reports no _Empire_ actors were in attendance, costar Gabourey Sidibe previously gushed about the couple, telling PEOPLE in November, "I love both Trai and Grace so much, they are such good people."
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/empire-costars-trai-byers-grace-202621861.html


----------



## MarvelGirl

Hmmm...I think it is interesting that no Empire actors/costars were present at the wedding. Very telling, IMO. LOL. Happy for them though! Very beautiful couple!


----------



## Ladybug09

MarvelGirl said:


> Hmmm...I think it is interesting that no Empire actors/costars were present at the wedding. Very telling, IMO. LOL. Happy for them though! Very beautiful couple!



Sometimes people can just be co-workers and not necessarily friends.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Sometimes people can just be co-workers and not necessarily friends.




exactly!  doesn't mean you don't like them but since the wedding was said to be small - unless you are going to invite most of the cast you would probably cause some hurt feelings with those not invited.   when i worked i did not socialize with any of the people in my office outside work except one person!


----------



## MarvelGirl

.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Ladybug09 said:


> Sometimes people can just be co-workers and not necessarily friends.





bag-princess said:


> exactly!  doesn't mean you don't like them but since the wedding was said to be small - unless you are going to invite most of the cast you would probably cause some hurt feelings with those not invited.   when i worked i did not socialize with any of the people in my office outside work except one person!



Sure, that goes without saying, ladies. I mean, they didn't have to have anyone or everyone from the cast there nor be friends with them but the rest of them do seem really close, etc. (i.e. Taraji, Terrence and the other two brothers). At my own wedding I only invited my boss - no coworkers. Afterwards, he told me that if I hand't, he would have been very hurt and upset! But we do love each other dearly so that's that!  So, I am not blaming them but I still do think it is kinda telling. I mean, they met each other and fell in love while on this show and didn't seem to be doing much career wise before this show. Not even Lee Daniels was invited? Wow, that is pretty cold and funny at the same time, just IMO.


----------



## tamshac77

MarvelGirl said:


> Sure, that goes without saying, ladies. I mean, they didn't have to have anyone or everyone from the cast there nor be friends with them but the rest of them do seem really close, etc. (i.e. Taraji, Terrence and the other two brothers). At my own wedding I only invited my boss - no coworkers. Afterwards, he told me that if I hand't, he would have been very hurt and upset! But we do love each other dearly so that's that!  So, I am not blaming them but I still do think it is kinda telling. I mean, they met each other and fell in love while on this show and didn't seem to be doing much career wise before this show. *Not even Lee Daniels was invited? *Wow, that is pretty cold and funny at the same time, just IMO.



That's what I thought. Maybe he was but not any cast members.


----------



## tamshac77

I wonder why Cookie isn't in the Covergirl commercial with the rest of the ladies.


----------



## Sassys

tamshac77 said:


> I wonder why Cookie isn't in the Covergirl commercial with the rest of the ladies.



$$$$$$


----------



## Ginger Tea

So Luscious AKA Dwight, mom is still alive. Does he know or is that his grandmother? Who the heck is Lea?


----------



## honu

Wow, that threw me for a loop - Lucious's Mom is still alive! The actress who plays her looks so familiar. She looks like Thandie Newton...


----------



## Ladybug09

honu said:


> Wow, that threw me for a loop - Lucious's Mom is still alive! The actress who plays her looks so familiar. She looks like Thandie Newton...


Ummm, how did they go from Kelly Rowland to Thandie N.?....


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MarvelGirl said:


> Hmmm...I think it is interesting that no Empire actors/costars were present at the wedding. Very telling, IMO. LOL. Happy for them though! Very beautiful couple!



i think they were off on some island.. seems more like they wanted the wedding to be just the two of them. not a reflection of any bad blood on set, i would assume


----------



## rx4dsoul

The music seems to be getting worse instead of better...


----------



## lulilu

So did Thirsty give the photos to the blogger?  
why?


----------



## Ginger Tea

Hmm, how did Harper get the pictures? 

Luscious appears scared to death to see his mother. But, he has her 'buried' in a cemetery. Why? He thought it better to bury her his way to be rid of the memories...maybe? 

We shall see.


----------



## qudz104

Hate that evil look in lucious eyes when agreeing to co ceo empire with cookie I mean nobody deserves it more then her and them together I guess. He's so selfish.. I really dislike his character.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

This show is going downhill QUICK


----------



## Ginger Tea

qudz104 said:


> Hate that evil look in lucious eyes when agreeing to co ceo empire with cookie I mean nobody deserves it more then her and them together I guess. He's so selfish.. I really dislike his character.




Agreed, but could be the bio-polarism that seems to run in his family. Anything possible with this script right now.


----------



## tamshac77

qudz104 said:


> *Hate that evil look in lucious eyes when agreeing to co ceo empire with cookie *I mean nobody deserves it more then her and them together I guess. *He's so selfish.. I really dislike his character*.



Same here. 



Ginger Tea said:


> Agreed, *but could be the bio-polarism that seems to run in his family*. Anything possible with this script right now.



Could be. Wow, I never thought about him being bipolar too.


----------



## rx4dsoul

" Good Enough" was my favorite first season song...and now its just yuucccky after the tempo and melody was changed. Songs are becoming too mainstream though...guess theyre runnin out of ideas for good ones.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Okay. Don't know where Mommy Dearest is going, but she can't stay here. Where's Mr. Thirsty? 

You will not wake me up 3:00 in the morning to eat cake and then tell me you should have killed me when you had the chance while holding a chef's knife. Nor are you going to be in my house firing my maid because you don't want to take your meds. There's no kitchen in here that belongs to you.

Where's that blasted Thirsty? He's not back from dealing with Harper yet? Tell him I got another job for him...


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Okay. Don't know where Mommy Dearest is going, but she can't stay here. Where's Mr. Thirsty?
> 
> You will not wake me up 3:00 in the morning to eat cake and then tell me you should have killed me when you had the chance while holding a chef's knife. Nor are you going to be in my house firing my maid because you don't want to take your meds. There's no kitchen in here that belongs to you.
> 
> Where's that blasted Thirsty? He's not back from dealing with Harper yet? Tell him I got another job for him...





girl!!!  i was yelling at the tv "Lucious don't eat that cake!!!"  i would not trust her!  we will see next week if he is still among the living!     i don't think he will turn Thirsty on her.  we can see he don't play and knows how to get the job done.  that reporter girl may not be heard from again!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Oh, and Boo Boo Kitty, you're going down with your red Louboutins.


----------



## SummerMango

Ginger Tea said:


> Oh, and Boo Boo Kitty, you're going down with your red Louboutins.




Ahh I have been waiting for this moment![emoji119]&#127997;


----------



## lulilu

^^^I suspected her all along, but the flat shoes had me wondering.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Oh, and Boo Boo Kitty, you're going down with your red Louboutins.





just waiting for this day gives me life!!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Jamal really?? Jussie tweeted "I've enjoyed my time on Empire" WTF


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> Jamal really?? Jussie tweeted "I've enjoyed my time on Empire" WTF





oh lawd!!!  they said someone was going to die!!

i guess he wants bigger and better things now.


----------



## SummerMango

bag-princess said:


> oh lawd!!!  they said someone was going to die!!
> 
> i guess he wants bigger and better things now.




Ahhh[emoji33][emoji33], I really hope his tweets are a joke[emoji22]


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> oh lawd!!!  they said someone was going to die!!
> 
> i guess he wants bigger and better things now.



What ?!


----------



## honu

Glitterandstuds said:


> Jamal really?? Jussie tweeted "I've enjoyed my time on Empire" WTF



NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Whhhaaat?! He cant leave the show! He just cant!


----------



## chowlover2

He's the main reason I watch!


----------



## lulilu

Someone was saying he is a big jokester and this is a joke.  I hope so.

I wonder what Lucious mama is going to say?  It's so creepy that she seems to go in and out of crazy.


----------



## bag-princess

lulilu said:


> Someone was saying he is a big jokester and this is a joke.  I hope so.
> 
> I wonder what Lucious mama is going to say?  *It's so creepy that she seems to go in and out of crazy*.






i don't like her.  for real!  she scares me.  andre is going to regret the day he went and got her!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Luscious told Andre when he bought her to the house, you have no idea what you've done. 

Some People think they can help others with mental illness. They mean well, but some really do need to be under medical supervision to stay on their meds. His mother doesn't want to stay on meds and becomes dangerous. You can't sleep with your door unlocked with someone like that. 

Jussie? That wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Jamal/Jussie ain't going no where...I mean, it is supposedly Lee Daniel's "life" story or something like that and he is playing the embodiment of Lee. So yeah, it must have been a joke. The show will not go on without him, I wouldn't think. It would be like Lee Daniels killing himself!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Thandie Newton was made to look old ??


----------



## Ginger Tea

rx4dsoul said:


> Thandie Newton was made to look old ??




Luscious (Dwight Walker) mother(Leah Walker) is played by Kelly Rowland, the younger version. The older, Leah Walker, is played by Leslie Uggams.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Ginger Tea said:


> Luscious (Dwight Walker) mother(Leah Walker) is played by Kelly Rowland, the younger version. The older, Leah Walker, is played by Leslie Uggams.


Lol! Thanks! I couldnt be more way off


----------



## qudz104

I do hope somebody can catch mama walker before she exposed lucious. Much as I can't stand the guy, I don't want that to be the way he falls.


----------



## SummerMango

qudz104 said:


> I do hope somebody can catch mama walker before she exposed lucious. Much as I can't stand the guy, I don't want that to be the way he falls.




So true, I was actually so relieved to see the shady lawyer and his goons get there right in time to stop Andre and grandma from going to the ASAs.


----------



## bag-princess

SummerMango said:


> So true, I was actually so relieved to see the shady lawyer and his goons get there right in time to stop Andre and grandma from going to the ASAs.




he earns all the money Lucious must pay him!  he is always exactly where he is supposed to be.it   it has come to the point where when i see him - i wonder who is about to get it next!  you know something is about to happen!  he ain't there in a legal capacity only.


----------



## SummerMango

bag-princess said:


> he earns all the money Lucious must pay him!  he is always exactly where he is supposed to be.it   it has come to the point where when i see him - i wonder who is about to get it next!  you know something is about to happen!  he ain't there in a legal capacity only.




Hehe so very true[emoji23][emoji23]. When I first saw him paying the nursing home where grandma was, I got concerned because then they showed the reporter talking about grandma to Andree. I felt may be the reporter and the lawyer where in cahoots together thinking Luscious didn't know about his mom, but you are right, he is extremely loyal to Luscious.


----------



## Ginger Tea

According to some interviews, the next season someone dies. 'Becky' said this season someone dies, next season someone dies. Is Jussie really calling it quits?


----------



## bag-princess

SummerMango said:


> Hehe so very true[emoji23][emoji23]. When I first saw him paying the nursing home where grandma was, I got concerned because then they showed the reporter talking about grandma to Andree. I felt may be the reporter and the lawyer where in cahoots together thinking Luscious didn't know about his mom, *but you are right, he is extremely loyal to Luscious*.






doesn't he live with Luscious now??  he wants him where he can have access to him at all times - he has become VERY invaluable to Luscious now!  he is his right hand man because there is nothing he will not do!


----------



## absolutpink

Ginger Tea said:


> According to some interviews, the next season someone dies. 'Becky' said this season someone dies, next season someone dies. Is Jussie really calling it quits?



I really, really hope it's not him!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Okay, Boo Boo Kitty or Rhonda?


----------



## chowlover2

Ginger Tea said:


> Okay, Boo Boo Kitty or Rhonda?



Boo Boo!


----------



## Ginger Tea

I'm thinking Boo Boo also.

What kind of nastiness would be going on, she causes your daughter-in-law to do a gymnastics routine down the steps, you say, "I know you pushed her." But you marry the chick that's carry your other grand child? 

This is waaay twisted.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Can anyone ID rhondas floral dress, she wore on the season finale where she attacked anika.


----------



## lulilu

What a mess.  I hope it's BooBoo.  I like Rhonda.


----------



## chowlover2

If it's Boo Boo Lucious is screwed as the whole marriage is over and done for nothing. I don't know what else the Feds have on him though. Did they need her testimony to nail him?


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

That matchy-matchy mess cookie had on when she went to see Xzibit..

NO


----------



## qudz104

Personally not a fan of the finale. It took the show forever to go back and finish season 2 and then it's over in just a few episodes. 
I felt bad for Hakeem not being able to marry Laura but I knew there was no way she would be able to meld with the lyons twisted ways.

I'm thinking looking at Andre that it was Rhonda that fell but I kinda wish it was boo boo. I dislike her a lot.


----------



## lulilu

If BooBoo was killed, it takes her out of the equation vis-a-vis testimony against him, just as the marriage did.  I assume they needed her testimony.  Unless they get that last guy who caused the brawl at the wedding.

The FBI agent is Lucious' half-brother?  wtf?


----------



## Sassys

tamshac77 said:


> I wonder why Cookie isn't in the Covergirl commercial with the rest of the ladies.



*Taraji P. Henson Is Launching a Makeup Collaboration With MAC Cosmetics
http://time.com/4463102/taraji-p-henson-is-launching-a-makeup-collaboration-with-mac-cosmetics/*


----------



## Sassys

Season 3 Trailer

http://hollywoodlife.com/2016/08/17/empire-season-3-trailer-young-cookie-lucious-video/


----------



## Lounorada

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> Can anyone ID rhondas floral dress, she wore on the season finale where she attacked anika.


This is months too late, but the dress is by Zimmermann (past season)! 
http://www.revolve.com/zimmermann-runway-mischief-corset-laced-dress-in-floral/dp/ZIMM-WD115/


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Two more days!! 
Who's ready?!


----------



## rx4dsoul

It's coming back??!! Like soon? Yaaaay!


----------



## absolutpink

rx4dsoul said:


> It's coming back??!! Like soon? Yaaaay!



Tomorrow!


----------



## rdgldy

Can't wait!!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Ugh have to wait till tomorrow since I'll be watching the BB finale.


----------



## Sassys

Can someone remind me who the hell Xzibit is suppose to be?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

We get stuck with booboo kitty & the biggest premature baby ever, ugh


----------



## honu

Glitterandstuds said:


> We get stuck with booboo kitty & the biggest premature baby ever, ugh



LMAO!!!


----------



## qudz104

Glitterandstuds said:


> We get stuck with booboo kitty & the biggest premature baby ever, ugh



Really bummed about this one!! I knew this was the likely outcome but ugh!!!


----------



## absolutpink

Sassys said:


> Can someone remind me who the hell Xzibit is suppose to be?



I have been wondering the same thing!



Glitterandstuds said:


> We get stuck with booboo kitty & the biggest premature baby ever, ugh



6 weeks premature and she just got to go home no big deal. 

I found this episode to be just weird. It was all over the place, not much made sense.


----------



## qudz104

I'm actually upset that Rhonda didn't get any type of a funeral at all or any real mention of her... When Naomi Campbell's character died, she got a beautiful memorial service and she wasn't even family. 

Also, I am so stressed out after the end of yesterday's episode!!!!


----------



## absolutpink

qudz104 said:


> I'm actually upset that Rhonda didn't get any type of a funeral at all or any real mention of her... When Naomi Campbell's character died, she got a beautiful memorial service and she wasn't even family.
> 
> Also, I am so stressed out after the end of yesterday's episode!!!!



The no funeral thing is driving me insane! She was Andre's WIFE!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Yeah, what is up,with no funeral for your wife, DIL? Even the flashback of what could have been a funeral.  Come On Lee!!

And why would a Cookie at the hospital give Andre Rhonda's belonging? That was not the time or place. Who wrote the script...sheesh.


----------



## qudz104

I guess Rhonda is staying on the show in limited ghost like scenes. 
Kind of wish they would wrap up this whole Fed storyline with luscious brother... Over him...


----------



## qudz104

Why is lucious the worst...


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Luscious is like the devil, whispering in his children's ears, pinning them against each other for his entertainment..


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Cookie's cookies.


----------



## rx4dsoul

qudz104 said:


> I guess Rhonda is staying on the show in limited ghost like scenes.
> Kind of wish they would wrap up this whole Fed storyline with luscious brother... Over him...


Me too.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Cookie's cookies.
> 
> [emoji38]


Had a good laugh over that one. [emoji1]


----------



## Sassys

I could not stop laughing at the bad editing with the baby. One minute Lucious is holding a light skin baby, the next the baby is dark skin, then the next shot the baby has different hair. Then as they are laying her down, she has a hat on, but the next second, no hat in sight.


----------



## qudz104

-I knew shine was always trouble, but Nessa is a different kinda trouble. I don't like her (aside from her voice) and I'm not liking evil Andre either. Honestly, I wouldn't have minded evil Andre as much if he was with Rhonda but not with Nessa.
Also I'm not sure if he's still bipolar?!? Either he's taking his meds somehow although that was Rhonda's department... Or his evil side is coming out because he's not taking his meds? Idk..

-being as resourceful as he is, I'm surprised thirsty hasn't found out about Andre's two timing his dad.

-love seeing phylicia rashad!!!


----------



## lulilu

I miss this show and can't wait until it returns.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

If you're going all in, money where your mouth is!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Oh Jamal  
So, might this be the end of Rhonda? That was a sad scene, seeing how he struggles..


----------



## Ginger Tea

Dre said goodbye to Rhonda. She walked off into the ocean and he threw his wedding band in after her. He said goodbye. She made him promise to avenge her and child against Boo Boo Kitty (his wife in real life) and to get Luscious.

He's going to be busy next season. Taking down Luscious is a full-time job.


----------



## qudz104

Poor Rhonda is gone and never got her funeral or memorial service (sorry I can't let that go lol)


----------



## absolutpink

qudz104 said:


> Poor Rhonda is gone and never got her funeral or memorial service (sorry I can't let that go lol)



I mention this at least once every episode... makes no sense to me!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

qudz104 said:


> Poor Rhonda is gone and never got her funeral or memorial service (sorry I can't let that go lol)


I thought maybe I'd missed that episode. Not even gravesite service?


----------



## bag-princess

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I thought maybe I'd missed that episode. Not even gravesite service?




nothing!!!   if andre was not having his problems with "seeing and talking" to her - you would never know she existed!!


----------



## bag-princess

*Gabourey Sidibe Opens Up About Weight-Loss Surgery for the First Time: ‘I Love My Body Now’*



Empire star[/a] underwent weight-loss surgery, and she’s opening up about the experience — and her battle with depression, anxiety and bulimia — for the first time in her first memoir, _This Is Just My Face: Try Not to Stare, _excerpted exclusively in the new issue of PEOPLE.

“I just didn’t want to worry,” Sidibe, 33, tells PEOPLE of her decision to get laparoscopic bariatric surgery after she and her older brother Ahmed, 34, were diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes. “I truly didn’t want to worry about all the effects that go along with diabetes. I genuinely worry all the time about losing my toes.”

Precious in 2009 — tried for more than a decade to lose weight naturally before opting for the procedure. And in May of 2016, she secretly went under the knife.


For more on Gabourey Sidibe and an exclusive excerpt of her book This Is Just My Face: Try Not to Stare_, pick up the new issue of PEOPLE, on newsstands everywhere Friday._" data-reactid="22">_For more on Gabourey Sidibe and an exclusive excerpt of her book T_his Is Just My Face: Try Not to Stare_, pick up the new issue of PEOPLE, on newsstands everywhere Friday._

“My surgeon said they’d cut my stomach in half. This would limit my hunger and capacity to eat. My brain chemistry would change and I’d want to eat healthier. I’ll take it! My lifelong relationship with food had to change,” she writes in her wise, witty and unapologetic memoir, out in May.

“The surgery wasn’t the easy way out,” she says. “I wasn’t cheating by getting it done. I wouldn’t have been able to lose as much as I’ve lost without it.”

Empire&nbsp;set." data-reactid="25">Since the procedure, Sidibe has changed her eating habits — working with a nutritionist — and upped her fitness regimen, working out with a trainer, swimming and riding a tricycle around the _Empire _set.

The star’s decision to undergo surgery wasn’t one she took lightly. Since she was 6 years old, the New York City native has struggled with her appearance. And after her parents — a subway singer (mom Alice) and taxi driver (dad, Ibnou) — split, she battled depression, anxiety and bulimia, which she eventually overcame through therapy.

“It has taken me years to realize that what I was born with is all beautiful,” she writes in her book. “I did not get this surgery to be beautiful. I did it so I can walk around comfortably in heels. I want to do a cartwheel. I want not to be in pain every time I walk up a flight of stairs.”

Ten months after her procedure, Sidibe continues to lose weight.

“I have a goal right now, and I’m almost there,” she says. “And then once I’ve got it, I’ll set another. But my starting weight and my goal weight, they’re personal. If too many people are involved, I’ll shut down.”

Even before she decided to get the surgery, Sidibe had some hesitations.

I know I’m beautiful in my current face and my current body. What I don’t know about is the next body,” she writes her in _This Is Just My Face. _“I admit it, I hope to God I don’t get skinny. If I could lose enough to just be a little chubby, I’ll be over the moon! Will I still be beautiful then? S—. Probably. My beauty doesn’t come from a mirror. It never will.”

American Horror Story alum[/a] has come to appreciate her appearance, no matter her dress size.

“There’s nothing ugly about me. Anyone trying to convince me that I am — and it’s usually me — is wasting her time,” she says. “I was in a war with my body for a long time. If I’d started treating it better sooner, I wouldn’t have spent so many years hating myself. But I love my body now.


https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/gabourey-sidibe-opens-weight-loss-164128921.html


----------



## rx4dsoul

^ I wonder how she looks now. Bariatric surgery is  very risky on its own and I only hope she gets what shes after and still stay healthy. 
Its quite sad that women have to explain weight loss or weight gain...but then again when drastic measures are applid and you are a public figure you do have some accountability.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

She always had an attitude of fierceness. I love that about her. I wish Gabourey the best.


----------



## rx4dsoul

Uhh...anybody else saw the most recent/ 10th episode? 
Booboo Kitty's looking fierce...
Lucious doesnt seem that evil though i think hes just genuinely concerned about his son...
But Cookies on fire and crazy mad! 
The show is just a bit more mad each episode


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Anybody still watching?

I hope they get Baby Bella back soon.


----------



## lulilu

I watch but am not loving it as much as I originally did.


----------



## MarvelGirl

I'm still watching too. Not loving it any more either but still invested, want it to succeed even though it is not the best representation of a family. When Cookie hit Andre's girlfriend for speaking up for him, my mouth was on the floor though. Dang!


----------



## lulilu

MarvelGirl said:


> I'm still watching too. Not loving it any more either but still invested, want it to succeed even though it is not the best representation of a family. When Cookie hit Andre's girlfriend for speaking up to him, my mouth was on the floor though. Dang!



I know, right?  And Andre did nothing.  He is so dark this season -- I don't know if he needs his meds adjusted (Cookie implied this) or he has become totally obsessed with his father.


----------



## MarvelGirl

lulilu said:


> I know, right?  And Andre did nothing.  He is so dark this season -- I don't know if he needs his meds adjusted (Cookie implied this) or he has become totally obsessed with his father.



He didn't do anything. I don't really think he wants her. To let Cookie hit her like that and not say a word!? Not even ask her if she was alright? Wow. I do think he is off his meds. I wish he would get back on them then because I am not feeling this extra dark version of him. Kinda sick of Taye Diggs too. Loving Phylicia Raschad though. Haha!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I had to give up on this show.


----------



## absolutpink

I haven't watched the last few episodes... it's on my PVR but I have just lost interest.


----------



## Sassys

Glitterandstuds said:


> I had to give up on this show.



I'm almost right behind you. I let them collect on my DVR and binge watch. Its all over the place and half the time I have no idea what is going on or why this person is mad at that person.


----------



## MarvelGirl

The season finale was actually really good. I was riveted. That ending though...


----------



## Ginger Tea

Just when it finally came together for Andre... and unbeknownst to him.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Lucious having amnesia tho. [emoji102]


----------



## Ginger Tea

Of all the times to have amnesia...guess Andre will be stepping up in more ways than one...but what happens when & if Luscious finds out who was behind the car bombing? 

Will Andre be blackmailed by...forget his name...rapper name  Xhibit. 

The plot thickens...


----------



## Sassys

What I want to know is, why was Demi Moore practically sexually assaulting him?


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sassys said:


> What I want to know is, why was Demi Moore practically sexually assaulting him?



Her role was questionable to say the least. Nasty butt.


----------



## Ginger Tea

How long is this amnesia thing going to last?

And of course Lying Demi wants to get a piece of the action...


----------



## Ginger Tea

Finally...memory back. At last. Let the games begin.


----------



## bag-princess

Ginger Tea said:


> Finally...memory back. At last. Let the games begin.




Yes!!!!  I wonder how long he and Cookie will keep it to themselves??? [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Ginger Tea said:


> Finally...memory back. At last. Let the games begin.



I was about to give up on the show. The way he was acting was annoying .


----------



## bag-princess

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I was about to give up on the show. The way he was acting was annoying .



Business is about to pick back up now!! [emoji111]

Blood is going to flow!


----------



## Ginger Tea

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I was about to give up on the show. The way he was acting was annoying .



All the Bojoness was cool, hats, loose shirt, drawstring pants, yeah,  you’re on vacation,  mentally, but now let’s get back to the business at hand.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Ok so Andre just "imagined" Pamela Rose???

If so his azz really is crazy [emoji102]


----------



## bag-princess

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Ok so Andre just "imagined" Pamela Rose???
> 
> If so his azz really is crazy [emoji102]





He’s not crazy! You’ve forgotten that Diana’s crazy azz had the doctor change his meds! He has been drugged all this time to get something like this to happen!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

And Shine and his "Sister Wives" ...


----------



## bag-princess

HandbagDiva354 said:


> And Shine and his "Sister Wives" ...



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] girl!!! He got a little city of his own living out there!


----------



## Ginger Tea

HandbagDiva354 said:


> And Shine and his "Sister Wives" ...



Which is ridiculous. They’re all living together like this is just the best thing since sliced bread. Unbelievable.


----------



## bag-mania

*Jussie Smollett 'Empire' Role Slashed ...In Wake of 'Attack' Scandal*

*Jussie Smollett*'s "Empire" screen time is getting slashed in the wake of a growing sentiment that he staged the so-called "attack."

Production sources tell TMZ ... Jussie was supposed to have 9 scenes and a big musical number in the second to the last episode -- which is being shot now -- but 5 of his scenes have been cut, and his musical number has been 86'd.

As for the remaining 4 scenes  ... we're told he's no longer the focus. The scene features an ensemble, meaning he's flanked by a number of cast members.

With his duties pared down, Jussie will be spending way less time on set. Instead of working every day this week, we're told Jussie's working Friday and possibly Thursday, and he won't be rehearsing.

Less work for Jussie means more work for writers, who are busy making edits. In the past 24 hours, we're told the script has undergone multiple revisions. 

We broke the story ... Jussie's case is heading to a Grand Jury as early as Tuesday. Our law enforcement sources say the focus is presenting evidence that could lead to a felony indictment against Jussie for allegedly filing a false police report.

https://www.tmz.com/2019/02/19/jussie-smollett-empire-role-slashed-alleged-attack/


----------



## buzzytoes

This whole thing makes me so angry and confused. Same as when someone falsely cries rape - it casts a shadow on every legitimate victim. There is enough ****ty stuff going on in this country he didn’t need to fake an attack. He could have just lent his name to something real to bring attention to his causes.


----------



## bag-princess

i just can not wrap my head around him faking this story - because the story of him getting the hate mail didn't get a big enough response from the show/creator/co-workers!!!    so he decided to do something bigger to grab their attention.   what kind of foolishness is that!   i am totally confused about what his motives could be and what he hoped to achieve if it is true.  i find it odd that lee daniels has been saying every chance he got that jussie was NOT being fired or written out of the show as had been said but now his role/scenes have been pared down.   hmmmmmm.............as my girl phaedra would say "something in the buttermilk ain't clean"


----------



## Sophie-Rose

What a damn fool


----------



## lucydee

https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/jussie-smollett-is-under-arrest-in-custody-of-chicago-police


----------



## pursegrl12

such an idiot. glad he's fired and arrested.


----------



## bag-mania

And here was his motive, MONEY. 

*Actor Jussie Smollett staged attack because he was unhappy with salary*

Actor Jussie Smollett claimed to be the victim of a racist and homophobic attack because he was dissatisfied with his salary on the hip-hop TV drama “Empire,” Chicago’s police chief said on Thursday.

Smollett, a 36-year-old black, openly gay actor, has been arrested after he was charged with lying to police in connection with the alleged attack on Jan. 29.

“Smollett took advantage of the pain and anger of racism to promote his career,” Chicago Police Superintendent Eddie Johnson told a news conference, adding that the actor paid $3,500 to two brothers to stage the supposed hate crime.

“This stunt was orchestrated by Smollett because he was dissatisfied with this salary. He concocted a story about being attacked,” Johnson said. “We gave him the benefit of the doubt.”

Smollett had claimed that two apparent supporters of U.S. President Donald ***** had struck him, put a noose around his neck and poured an unknown substance over him.

The Cook County State’s Attorney’s Office approved felony criminal charges against Smollett for disorderly conduct and filing a false police report, police said on Wednesday. He has a bond hearing scheduled for later on Thursday.

Last week, police arrested two brothers who were recognized from surveillance footage of the area where Smollett said the attack occurred. One of the brothers worked with Smollett on “Empire,” according to police and their lawyer.

Police released the brothers two days later without charges. They confessed and became cooperating witnesses, Johnson said.

Since the alleged attack, Smollett had received support on social media, including from several celebrities and ********ic presidential candidates. But others were skeptical of the incident, which Smollett said occurred around 2 a.m. on a Chicago street during one of the city’s coldest weeks in recent history.

In an interview with “Good Morning America” last week, Smollett said he was angry that some people questioned his story, and he suggested the disbelief might come from racial bias.

Officials from 20th Century Fox Television, which airs “Empire,” did not immediately respond to requests for comment.

Johnson called for Smollett to apologize to the city.

“How can an individual who has been embraced by the city of Chicago turn around and slap everyone in this city in the face by making these false claims?” the police superintendent said.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-was-unhappy-with-salary-police-idUSKCN1QA1HD


----------



## kemilia

How did he think this would be a good bargaining tool to get more $$$?


----------



## bag-mania

kemilia said:


> How did he think this would be a good bargaining tool to get more $$$?



All I can imagine is he thought he'd play the victim card and then important people who otherwise didn't have a clue who he was would be rushing to give him lots of national attention and offering him choice acting roles.


----------



## lucydee

This is sad that he really thought he could get away with lying.  He had a bright future and is talented.  I kept asking why.  Why would he lie with his career on the line. 
All I kept thinking was how Robin Roberts gave him the side eye when she was interviewing Jussie,  He screamed and said Why the F___K would someone lie!  I think Robin suspected he was not being completely truthful.
Obviously now I see he wanted the attention.  Very Sad.


----------



## kemilia

bag-mania said:


> All I can imagine is he thought he'd play the victim card and then important people who otherwise didn't have a clue who he was would be rushing to give him lots of national attention and offering him choice acting roles.


Your theory is as good as any. 

I read this morning that he called the cast & crew together last evening on the Empire set and everyone thought he was going to come clean but he stuck to his story. I would think he has lost future show biz opportunities--who knows what he could pull out of his hat next. 

Maybe this story is finally done.


----------



## bag-princess

$100,000 an episode wasn’t good enough for him??? How much more did he want! That’s the figure that a source close to the production of the show quoted he made.  He’s going to be getting much less than that now!


----------



## Materielgrrl

kemilia said:


> How did he think this would be a good bargaining tool to get more $$$?



^ This!

I read he only receives $20k per episode, not $100K.  Either way for 13-16 weeks of work he has about 15-16 weeks to do a broadway show, short miniseries, bit part in a movie, tour...

Instead he's doing Molly and performance enhancing drugs, all of which are messing with his ability to rationally understand his current decision and actions, and how much mercy he should be asking for invoking his legal issues.

He's going to pay back the amount of $ Chicago spent investigating his fake crime, and more.   He has so damaged more than his image.  Could he have picked a different month for this foolishness?  He's just set things back on so many levels.  He is ultimately responsible for his actions.  These resources were better served looking into Kels....

As an aside when it comes to any man who gets beat up after dark and cries victim, I'm always suspect of the first story told.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...d-Australian-sport-following-course-spat.html

https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...-us-olympics-committee-response-a7198661.html

https://chicago.suntimes.com/news/depaul-student-lied-kidnapping-robbery-near-campus-police-say/


----------



## bag-princess

Materielgrrl said:


> ^ This!
> 
> I read he only receives $20k per episode, not $100K.  Either way for 13-16 weeks of work he has about 15-16 weeks to do a broadway show, short miniseries, bit part in a movie, tour...
> 
> Instead he's doing Molly and performance enhancing drugs, all of which are messing with his ability to rationally understand his current decision and actions, and how much mercy he should be asking for invoking his legal issues.
> 
> He's going to pay back the amount of $ Chicago spent investigating his fake crime, and more.   He has so damaged more than his image.  Could he have picked a different month for this foolishness?  He's just set things back on so many levels.  He is ultimately responsible for his actions.  These resources were better served looking into Kels....
> 
> As an aside when it comes to any man who gets beat up after dark and cries victim, I'm always suspect of the first story told.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...d-Australian-sport-following-course-spat.html
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...-us-olympics-committee-response-a7198661.html
> 
> https://chicago.suntimes.com/news/depaul-student-lied-kidnapping-robbery-near-campus-police-say/





No way in hell he gets so little an episode! 
This is the first time I have ever seen it that low.  Even when “sources” didn’t give the exact amount they would always say “six figures” - one being someone from the talent agency he is rep’d by and another being someone associated with the show. He obviously needs more for his drugs which I have seen said he admits to having a problem with now. But again they said neither him or his agent had been negotiating trying to get a higher salary.  Which seems very much on point and the reason why he pulled this dumb drug addict type move - dumb and desperate!


----------



## kemilia

Empire is a hot show, been on a while so I would think the actors get paid nicely (six figures sounds about right). And he was a major character on the show, right? I don't watch it but it gets lots of press and articles in mags like EW.


----------



## skyqueen

He lied in 2007 to police when arrested for DWI...claimed he was his twin brother. Nice! Obviously didn't learn a lesson about lying to police. He may have wanted a pay raise but he also had an agenda...I've read several of his tweets. 
I feel sorry for Lee Daniels and his cast mates who defended him and were duped.


----------



## Materielgrrl

bag-princess said:


> No way in hell he gets so little an episode!
> This is the first time I have ever seen it that low.  Even when “sources” didn’t give the exact amount they would always say “six figures” - one being someone from the talent agency he is rep’d by and another being someone associated with the show. He obviously needs more for his drugs which I have seen said he admits to having a problem with now. But again they said neither him or his agent had been negotiating trying to get a higher salary.  Which seems very much on point and the reason why he pulled this dumb drug addict type move - dumb and desperate!



My bad.  I went back to the Google and was informed his starting salary was $45K per episode, in the latest season somewhere between $100-125K an episode.  13 weeks of work maybe 2-3 more weeks of possible voice over in editing and he has the rest of the year free to continue to work.  What is clouding his thought process?  Besides the recreational and performance enhancing drugs?


----------



## Ginger Tea

Not Andre, No. Come on Cookie, find out what happened before you think Luscious did you wrong. ‍♀️‍♀️‍♀️?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Records released from the investigation show that from early on Chicago police were sharing intel with the FBI and FBI special agent Gregory Wing. Wing is considered one of the top agents in the US investigating child sex trafficking and supervises the Child Sex Crimes and Violent Crimes Against Children squad in the FBI's Chicago Field Office.

Now, why is one of FBI's foremost child sex crimes and child sex trafficking agents involved in the Jussie Smollett assault/hoax case?


(Source truepundit.com)



And why are friends in high places calling in favours with Cook County State's attorney prosecutor Kim Foxx?


----------



## kemilia

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Records released from the investigation show that from early on Chicago police were sharing intel with the FBI and FBI special agent Gregory Wing. Wing is considered one of the top agents in the US investigating child sex trafficking and supervises the Child Sex Crimes and Violent Crimes Against Children squad in the FBI's Chicago Field Office.
> 
> Now, why is one of FBI's foremost child sex crimes and child sex trafficking agents involved in the Jussie Smollett assault/hoax case?
> View attachment 4389205
> 
> (Source truepundit.com)
> 
> 
> 
> And why are friends in high places calling in favours with Cook County State's attorney prosecutor Kim Foxx?



I live in the Chicago-land area and this whole case just boggles. 

There is a puzzle piece missing; all the Chicago newspaper opinion pieces/columns seem to be dancing around something.

And imo, nothing goes down without the Rahm-father being fully informed first, and instead he played "outraged Mayor" here with this incident. Hmm ...


----------



## bag-princess

kemilia said:


> I live in the Chicago-land area and this whole case just boggles.
> 
> There is a puzzle piece missing; all the Chicago newspaper opinion pieces/columns seem to be dancing around something.
> 
> And imo, nothing goes down without the Rahm-father being fully informed first, and instead he played "outraged Mayor" here with this incident. Hmm ...



“The Rahm-father” [emoji1][emoji1] is that what people call him there??


----------



## lulilu

I read that Empire's ratings have tanked in the wake of this case.


----------



## rose60610

Yes, his nickname is The Rahm Father. I live close to downtown Chicago. The whole city and pretty much the whole state have always been a corrupt cesspool.  Chicago crime is out of control. It's a thugs' paradise.  Indicted pols get re-elected all the time. Any cop will tell you they arrest the same people over and over, and they're out on the street immediately. While the Smollett case is bizarre, in light of everything else, it isn't that surprising he's let off. Now that his charges were dropped, all kinds of people and journalists are saying he's innocent. Isn't that nice? Welcome to whack job city! When the guys he hired and (paid by a written check) said they REHEARSED the "attack". And if you really like Subway sandwiches, do you really go at 2 AM when it's 30 below zero? That's one heck of a craving. Smollett walks. This IS Chicago, after all. Of course he walks!!


----------



## kemilia

bag-princess said:


> “The Rahm-father” [emoji1][emoji1] is that what people call him there??


Some columnists do, and it truly fits, he controls all, but that's pretty much true of all the mayors of that city. He is the brother of LA agent Ari Emanuel, the Jeremy Piven character on Entourage was based on him. 

So many threads in this story.


----------



## bag-princess

kemilia said:


> Some columnists do, and it truly fits, he controls all, but that's pretty much true of all the mayors of that city. He is the brother of LA agent Ari Emanuel, the Jeremy Piven character on Entourage was based on him.
> 
> So many threads in this story.




oh yea that's right!   i remember finding out that little fact when Entourage was one of the shows to watch!


----------



## limom

Jussie Smollett Sentenced to 30 Months Probation in Hate-Crime Hoax
					

“I know that there is nothing that I will do here today that will come close to the damage you’ve already done to your own life.”




					www.vulture.com


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Jussie Smollett Sentenced to 30 Months Probation in Hate-Crime Hoax
> 
> 
> “I know that there is nothing that I will do here today that will come close to the damage you’ve already done to your own life.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vulture.com




i saw his mugshot earlier


----------



## limom

Dang


----------



## lulilu

Totally unrepentent.


----------

